# [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche



## tm0975 (28. August 2011)

*[Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Laut Hartware.Net wurde von AMD auf der Hot-Chips-Konferenz verkündet, dass Bulldozer in der nächsten Woche ausgeliefert wird. Explizit soll es sich dabei um die Desktop-CPUS der FX-Reihe für den Sockel AM3+ handeln.

Hier gehts zur Quelle der Quelle:

AMD reveals new details on upcoming Bulldozer chips | ZDNet

und hier zu mehr Infos zum Bulldozer:

Special: AMD Bulldozer - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

Das finale Bios laut Gigabyte verrät folgende CPUs:

AMD    FX-8150    3600MHz    1MBx8    8MB    Bulldozer    32nm    B2    125W    5200    
AMD    FX-8120    3100MHz    1MBx8    8MB    Bulldozer    32nm    B2    125W    5200    
AMD    FX-8120    3100MHz    1MBx8    8MB    Bulldozer    32nm    B2    95W    5200    
AMD    FX-8100    2800MHz    1MBx8    8MB    Bulldozer    32nm    B2    95W    5200    
AMD    FX-6100    3300MHz    1MBx6    8MB    Bulldozer    32nm    B2    95W    5200    
AMD    FX-4100    3600MHz    1MBx4    8MB    Bulldozer    32nm    B2    95W    5200

http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/cpu-support-popup.aspx?pid=3891

Weitere Infos bei Fud:

http://www.fudzilla.com/processors/item/23908-bulldozer-comes-on-september-19th


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Dann bliebe noch die Frage, wie lange sie bei den Händlern rumliegen sollen/müssen!


----------



## Psycho1996 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

 WTF? Ich will Benchmarks sehen  Solten dann aber eigentlich auch ab nächster Woche verfügbar werden... Hoffe ich mal...


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Wenn dem so ist, dann könnten die Benches aus China ja stimmen , und der BD ist ein Reinfall (aber wir werden ja sehen)


----------



## tm0975 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Dann bliebe noch die Frage, wie lange sie bei den Händlern rumliegen sollen/müssen!



ich glaub nicht, dass die neuen bulldozer die ersten monate lange irgendwo rumliegen werden.



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist, dann könnten die Benches aus China ja stimmen , und der BD ist ein Reinfall (aber wir werden ja sehen)


 
kann man so nciht sagen. mal liegen sie deutlich vor 2600k, mal auch dahinter. wird wohl wieder so sein, dass bei guter software (skalierbar mit kernen) bulldozer deutlich vor, bei software auf einem einzelnen kern einiges hinter intels aktueller generation liegen wird.


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Dann hoffen wir mal, dass das Hoffen ein Ende hat.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Psycho1996 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



tm0975 schrieb:


> mal liegen sie deutlich vor 2600k, mal auch dahinter. wird wohl wieder so sein, dass bei guter software (skalierbar mit kernen) bulldozer deutlich vor, bei software auf einem einzelnen kern einiges hinter intels aktueller generation liegen wird.


 
Eben von der Leistung her ein indirekter Erbe des 1090t  In manchen Fällen würdiger Gegner des i7... Wenn dem so ist müssen sie wieder über den Preis verkaufen


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



tm0975 schrieb:


> kann man so nciht sagen. mal liegen sie deutlich vor 2600k, mal auch dahinter. wird wohl wieder so sein, dass bei guter software (skalierbar mit kernen) bulldozer deutlich vor, bei software auf einem einzelnen kern einiges hinter intels aktueller generation liegen wird.



Ich weiß nicht was du geträumt hast, aber der BD ist sogar langsamer als sein Vorgänger(x6) bei gleichen Takt . Sorry für


----------



## Perseus88 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

 Langsam wirds Zeit,das die Warterei ein Ende hat.


----------



## Psycho1996 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was du geträumt hast, aber der BD ist sogar langsamer als sein Vorgänger(x6) bei gleichen Takt . Sorry für


 
Also dem Benchmark hab ich so wie so nicht geglaubt: Sie vermarkten das Teil als 8-Kerner und der soll trotz 2 Kernen mehr LANGSAMER als ein 6 Kerner sein? Wenn dem so wäre ist AMD tot und wir dürfen für den i5-3500k 700€ hinlegen


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Also dem Benchmark hab ich so wie so nicht geglaubt: Sie vermarkten das Teil als 8-Kerner und der soll trotz 2 Kernen mehr LANGSAMER als ein 6 Kerner sein? Wenn dem so wäre ist AMD tot und wir dürfen für den i5-3500k 700€ hinlegen



Ich hoffe mal nicht, habe eig. gedacht das der BD(durch seinen 4,2ghzTakt) deutlich schneller als der i7 ist ... aber Nächste woche kommen dann bestimmt mehr mehr Benches ...


----------



## sfc (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Da bin ich aber echt gespannt! Wenn die Benches aus China stimmen, weiß ich jedenfalls schon jetzt, dass mich das traurig machen würde.  Ich glaube und hoffe aber nach wie vor, dass er in Spielen zwischen dem 2500 und dem 2600 liegen wird, während er beide CPUs beim Multithreading klar schlägt.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Also dem Benchmark hab ich so wie so nicht geglaubt: Sie vermarkten das Teil als 8-Kerner und der soll trotz 2 Kernen mehr LANGSAMER als ein 6 Kerner sein?


 Es ist halt kein echter 8-Kerner, egal wie oft das AMD in ihre Marketing-Präsentationen reinhaut. Eigentlich ist das totaler Bauernfang von einem 8-Kerner zu reden.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Dann werden bald einige aus allen Wolken fallen.
Schlimm genug das es viele Leute gibt die ihn trotzdem kaufen, einfach weil es AMD ist.
Nicht weil es in irgendwas besser wäre, sondern weil es AMD ist.


----------



## Psycho1996 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



sfc schrieb:


> ...in Spielen zwischen dem 2500 und dem 2600 liegen wird, während er beide CPUs beim Multithreading klar schlägt...



Das wäre ne Ansage... nur dann können sie mmn den Preis nicht halten... Denn: Wo sind Programme auf Multithreading ausgelegt: Im Professionellen bereich... und da setzen so weit ich weiß viele auf Workstations mit Server CPUs



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Es ist halt kein echter 8-Kerner,  egal wie oft das AMD in ihre Marketing-Präsentationen reinhaut.  Eigentlich ist das totaler Bauernfang von einem 8-Kerner zu  reden.


 
Stimmt auch wieder... aber es wäre trotz allem ein Reinfall wenn BD langsamer als ein Thuban wäre...


----------



## TBF_Avenger (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Das ganze Gerede um diese Benchmarks hat doch keinen Zweck, wartet mal wirklich glaubwürdige Tests des Bulldozer ab, dann könnt ihr ein Urteil darüber fällen


----------



## jensi251 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Irgendwie glaube ich das nicht.


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



jensi251 schrieb:


> Irgendwie glaube ich das nicht.


 Irgendwann muss der Bulldozer doch mal erscheinen?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## sfc (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Dann werden bald einige aus allen Wolken fallen.
> Schlimm genug das es viele Leute gibt die ihn trotzdem kaufen, einfach weil es AMD ist.
> Nicht weil es in irgendwas besser wäre, sondern weil es AMD ist.



So weit geht zumindest meine AMD-Liebe nicht. Ich hatte jetzt schon  öfters Spielszenen, wo sich bei mir ein CPU-Limit bemerkbar machte.  Deswegen wollte ich den X6 eigentlich noch dieses Jahr loswerden. Wenn  Bulldozer wirklich ein Reinfall wird, kommt mir - wenn auch zähneknirschend - ein i7 ins Haus. 




Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Das wäre ne Ansage... nur dann können sie mmn den Preis nicht halten... Denn: Wo sind Programme auf Multithreading ausgelegt: Im Professionellen bereich... und da setzen so weit ich weiß viele auf Workstations mit Server CPUs



Kommt ganz drauf an, aus welchem Blickwinkel man das sieht. Die höhere Multithreading-Performace würde bedeuten, dass er in kommenden Spielen schneller sein wird und bei allen anderen schnell genug. Wer nicht jedes Jahr aufrüstet, macht mit einem Bulldozer dann das bessere Geschäft. (Vorrausgesetzt natürlich, er schafft wirklich die von mir erwartete Performance in Spielen)


----------



## xTc (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Psycho1996 schrieb:


> WTF? Ich will Benchmarks sehen  Solten dann aber eigentlich auch ab nächster Woche verfügbar werden... Hoffe ich mal...


 
Wenn die Dinger aus Fernost verschickt werden, dauert es noch bis die hier sind.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Schlimm genug das es viele Leute gibt die ihn trotzdem kaufen, einfach weil es AMD ist.
> Nicht weil es in irgendwas besser wäre, sondern weil es AMD ist.


Wenn der Bulldozer wirklich ein kompletter Reinfall wird, selber Schuld, wenn man sich so eine Mühle in die Kiste setzt.
Für diesen Fall hätte ich dann einige Euronen für ein AM3+ Mainboard in den Sand gesetzt, was mich trotzdem nicht davon abhalten wird, auf Intels Sockel 2011 umzusteigen, mit dem E6550 war ich früher auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Eckism (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Wieso reden denn nur alle von nem Reinfall?
Wenn das Ding läuft, ist es doch vollkommen ok. Man darf ja nun auch nicht vergessen, das es eine ganz neue Architektur ist, und da hatte AMD ja ab und zu schon mal ein paar Problemchen(Phenom 1).

Ich kann mir vorstellen, das die Software auf diese Modul-Bauweise noch ein wenig mit nem Fragezeichen reagiert und die Leistung nicht ausschöpft. Aber von nem Reinfall zu sprechen ist schon zu hart, zumal zum zocken mein oller Opteron 175 immernoch reicht und der ist 4-5 Jahre alt!


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Eckism schrieb:


> Wieso reden denn nur alle von nem Reinfall?
> (...)


 Weil man mit Intel besser bedient ist...
(sofern BD so wird, wie wir es glauben)


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## TBF_Avenger (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Jupp und der Phenom I war ja mal ein Reinfall. Sowas wäre mir schon damals nicht in die Tüte gekommen.


----------



## Apfelringo (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Ich weis nich was ihr eigentlich wollt  für das was man bezhalt, bekommt man  bei Amd satte Leistung die für jedes Spiel locker ausreicht.
Und das auch in Zukunft. Ich gebe nicht 100-200 mehr fürn Intel aus, für Spiele, die dank Konsole diese mehleistung garnicht brauchen.
Ich denke ich kann meinen x6 locker bis zu nächsten Konsolen Generation nutzen.

Meiner Meinung nach sind Intel Prozessoren nur im Multimediabereich notwendig, Videobearbeitung etc....


----------



## tm0975 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

was ja dann immer noch vom preis und stromverbrauch der cpu abhängt. wie "gut" alle bedient sind, wenn es amd nicht gibt, ist wohl nur wenigen klar...


----------



## TBF_Avenger (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Apfelringo schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind Intel Prozessoren nur im Multimediabereich notwendig, Videobearbeitung etc....


Nein...schau dir mal Spielebenchmarks an, da versägt schon ein i3-2100 den Phenom 955 zum Beispiel. Erst wenn Spiele 6 Kerne und mehr unterstützen kommen die thuban an die Sandy-Bridge Modelle 2400,2500 und 2600 ran.



> wie "gut" alle bedient sind, wenn es amd nicht gibt, ist wohl nur wenigen klar...


Das wäre dann ein Fall fürs Kartellamt, weil Intel dann Monopolstellung in diesem Bereich hätte


----------



## Eckism (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Weil man mit Intel besser bedient ist...
> (sofern BD so wird, wie wir es glauben)
> 
> 
> ...



Der Pentium 4 war auch sch****, trotzdem hat der sich übelst verticken lassen...

Klar ist das Mist, das er nicht die 1000-fache Leistung vom nem Intels Mädchen-CPU (Sandy is nunmal auch nen Mädchenname) hat, aber nen Phenom 1 wird da *hoffentlich* auch net rauskommen...


----------



## TBF_Avenger (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



> Der Pentium 4 war auch *******, trotzdem hat der sich übelst verticken lassen...


Weil Intel einfach leider die Marke ist, die Otto Normalverbraucher eher kennt als AMD.

Hätte mich echt mal interessiert, welcher PC damals mehr verkauft worden wäre, wenn Aldi z.B. gleichzeitig PC's mit Intel und AMD-CPU verkauft hätte.


----------



## noghry (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> Nein...schau dir mal Spielebenchmarks an, da versägt schon ein i3-2100 den Phenom 955 zum Beispiel. Erst wenn Spiele 6 Kerne und mehr unterstützen kommen die thuban an die Sandy-Bridge Modelle 2400,2500 und 2600 ran.



Aber trotzdem hast du mit einem Phenom II 955 immer noch spielbare Frameraten.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



noghry schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem hast du mit einem Phenom II 955 immer noch spielbare Frameraten.


 Klar, trotzdem liefert der i3 bessere frameraten, obwohl die CPU mit 2 Kernen kleiner dimensioniert ist.
Natürlich lässt sich Intel dementsprechend entlohnen.


----------



## Eckism (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> *Weil Intel einfach leider die Marke ist, die Otto Normalverbraucher eher kennt als AMD.*
> 
> Hätte mich echt mal interessiert, welcher PC damals mehr verkauft worden wäre, wenn Aldi z.B. gleichzeitig PC's mit Intel und AMD-CPU verkauft hätte.



Genau das meine ich, wieso sollten die Softwareschmieden AMD besser unterstützen wenn die meisten eh Intel haben... Würde ja unnötige Kosten verursachen.

Wer sagt denn, das die Modulbauweise nicht wirklich sehr Leistungsfähig ist, wenn es keine passende Software dafür gibt. Das war damals bei 64bit so, das war beim wechsel von 1 auf 2 Kerne so, auf 4 Kerne so und so weiter....


----------



## Placebo (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Schlimm genug das es viele Leute gibt die ihn trotzdem kaufen, einfach weil es AMD ist.
> Nicht weil es in irgendwas besser wäre, sondern weil es AMD ist.


 Mich scheinen niedrige Bildraten nicht wirklich zu stören (in Spielen reicht für mich momentan der Core 2 duo noch völlig aus) und Anwendugen, die alle acht Kerne fordern nutze ich auch regelmäßig. 
Wenn die letzten Benches stimmen, wird AMD die Preise senken müssen. Und jetzt sag mir mal bitte, warum ich mir den NICHT kaufen sollte.


----------



## riedochs (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Der BD für AM3+ ist doch die Kunden verarscht. Bald (für Anfang 2012 angekündigt) kommt der neue Sockel und wer jetzt einen BD käuft ist auf einem toten Gleis.

Das Gleiche hatten wir schon einmal beim Wechsel von Sockel 939 auf Sockel 940 (AMx).Selbst wenn AMD jetzt schneller ist, wird die Unterstützung für die Aktuellen Sockel schnell weg sein, auch wenn AMD da das Gegenteil beteuert, fragt mal die Sockel 939 Käufer. 

Der BD war meine erste Wahl für den bald kommenden neuen PC, aber ich setze nicht auf ein totes Pferd.


----------



## Eckism (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



riedochs schrieb:


> Der BD für AM3+ ist doch die Kunden verarscht. Bald (für Anfang 2012 angekündigt) kommt der neue Sockel und wer jetzt einen BD käuft ist auf einem toten Gleis.
> 
> Das Gleiche hatten wir schon einmal beim Wechsel von Sockel 939 auf *Sockel 940 (AMx)*.Selbst wenn AMD jetzt schneller ist, wird die Unterstützung für die Aktuellen Sockel schnell weg sein, auch wenn AMD da das Gegenteil beteuert, fragt mal die Sockel 939 Käufer.
> 
> Der BD war meine erste Wahl für den bald kommenden neuen PC, aber ich setze nicht auf ein totes Pferd.



Sockel 939 ist doch top! Der läuft bei mir immernoch sehr zufriedenstellend, wenn auch als Zweit-PC.
Außerdem gab es nen Sockel 940 *und *die AMx Reihe... Der Sockel 940 war nur Mist, nicht der Sockel 939.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Nö, du verwechselst da was ... zu seinen "besseren" Produkt stehen ist kein Fanboy geflamme ...
> erst wenn Intelraner sich Intel kaufen obwohl es schlechter als AMD ist (daann ist Fanboy)


Also angenommen du kaufst dir schon immer Intel CPUs, weil "Intel einfach besser ist" und dann den Sandy Bridge kaufst, bist du kein Fanboy?
Passt doch irgendwie nicht


----------



## bulldozer (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Oh mann, der topic title sollte geändert werden, ist nämlich ziemlich irreführend und lässt vermuten, dass Bulldozer nächste Woche gelauncht wird.

Die Auslieferung der Chips entspricht NICHT dem Launch, wann begreifen das die Leute endlich?
Es beschreibt schlichtweg, dass die Chips nun an die OEMs und Händler aller Welt ausgeliefert werden; verkaufen dürfen sie die aber noch nicht und das wird bis zur launch date so bleiben.


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

@Topic
Ich bin dann mal auf die ersten verlässlichen Benches gespannt. 

MfG


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> Also angenommen du kaufst dir schon immer Intel CPUs, weil "Intel einfach besser ist" und dann den Sandy Bridge kaufst, bist du kein Fanboy?
> Passt doch irgendwie nicht



Es ist ja nicht veruflich sich das beste zu kaufen, wenn AMD schneller wäre hätte (zb.) ich ein AMD (mein Letzter AMD war Sempron64 3200+)


----------



## Sperrfeuer (28. August 2011)

TBF_Avenger schrieb:
			
		

> Nein...schau dir mal Spielebenchmarks an, da versägt schon ein i3-2100 den Phenom 955 zum Beispiel. Erst wenn Spiele 6 Kerne und mehr unterstützen kommen die thuban an die Sandy-Bridge Modelle 2400,2500 und 2600 ran.
> 
> Das wäre dann ein Fall fürs Kartellamt, weil Intel dann Monopolstellung in diesem Bereich hätte



Was letztendlich noch ne Weile total egal ist, zumindest dürfte der 965 noch nen Weilchen machen, bis ich wegen der CPU Fps-Drops habe.
Dann kann immer noch ein 6-Kerner oder ein Bulli (sofern er kein Fail wird) aufs AM3+-Board.

Verstehe sowieso nicht die Gamer, die sich unbedingt jedes Jahr ne neue CPU kaufen müssen.
Da ist die jährliche Grafikkarte ja noch sinnvoller.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Was letztendlich noch ne Weile total egal ist, zumindest dürfte der 965 noch nen Weilchen machen, bis ich wegen der CPU Fps-Drops habe.
> Dann kann immer noch ein 6-Kerner oder ein Bulli (sofern er kein Fail wird) aufs AM3+-Board.


Es geht mir nicht darum, ob die CPU noch eine weile hält, sondern welche aktuell die schnellere ist. Natürlich ist ein Phenom II X4 im wesentlichen noch schnell genug.
Mit der Zeit sehe ich in diesem Duell sogar Vorteile für den Phenom II X4, wenn immer mehr Spiele 4 Kerne oder mehr unterstützen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Verstehe sowieso nicht die Gamer, die sich unbedingt jedes Jahr ne neue CPU kaufen müssen.
> Da ist die jährliche Grafikkarte ja noch sinnvoller.



Zustimm  und mal sehn wie viele von x6 auf BD umsteigen


----------



## AlexB_87 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Wenn BD die Leistung eines 2600K hat, so wäre das doch voll in Ordnung.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



AlexB_87 schrieb:


> Wenn BD die Leistung eines 2600K hat, so wäre das doch voll in Ordnung.



Aber nicht wenn es zum Preis von 200watt TDP ist  weil da hätten sie auch einen Thuban mit 4ghz rausbringen können ...


----------



## TBF_Avenger (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Aber nicht wenn es zum Preis von 200watt TDB ist


Wo hast du das bitte her

Wenn der Bulli in Spielen auf das Niveau eines 2500/2600 kommt wäre das natürlich super.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



TBF_Avenger schrieb:


> Wo hast du das bitte her



Bei den Letzten Benches , hatte der BD eine TDP von 223 Watt (UI)  und wie gesagt , ein AMD x6 mit 3,8ghz ist auch so schnell wie der 2600k, dazu braucht es kein BD mit 4,2ghz.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Eckism schrieb:


> Wieso reden denn nur alle von nem Reinfall?
> Wenn das Ding läuft, ist es doch vollkommen ok. Man darf ja nun auch nicht vergessen, das es eine ganz neue Architektur ist, und da hatte AMD ja ab und zu schon mal ein paar Problemchen(Phenom 1).
> 
> Ich kann mir vorstellen, das die Software auf diese Modul-Bauweise noch ein wenig mit nem Fragezeichen reagiert und die Leistung nicht ausschöpft. Aber von nem Reinfall zu sprechen ist schon zu hart, zumal zum zocken mein oller Opteron 175 immernoch reicht und der ist 4-5 Jahre alt!


 
Weil Intel besser ist und aktuell ein mindestens genauso gutes P/L Verhältnis bietet.



Apfelringo schrieb:


> Ich weis nich was ihr eigentlich wollt  für das was man bezhalt, bekommt man  bei Amd satte Leistung die für jedes Spiel locker ausreicht.
> Und das auch in Zukunft. Ich gebe nicht 100-200 mehr fürn Intel aus, für Spiele, die dank Konsole diese mehleistung garnicht brauchen.
> Ich denke ich kann meinen x6 locker bis zu nächsten Konsolen Generation nutzen.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach sind Intel Prozessoren nur im Multimediabereich notwendig, Videobearbeitung etc....



AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed (HDE00ZFBGRBOX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
vs
Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

200€ sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren 




tm0975 schrieb:


> was ja dann immer noch vom preis und stromverbrauch der cpu abhängt. wie "gut" alle bedient sind, wenn es amd nicht gibt, ist wohl nur wenigen klar...



Dir ist also nicht aufgefallen das Intel aktuell mit den preisen ziemlich stark im Fallen ist, die Sandys sind schneller billiger geworden als Nehalem, also die 1156er.
Von 220 auf 165. Und das obwohl faktisch keine Konkurrenz in dem Leistungsbereich vorhanden ist.



noghry schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem hast du mit einem Phenom II 955 immer noch spielbare Frameraten.



Und deshalb empfiehlt/kauft man das schlechtere Produkt?
Wenn man ihn schon hat isses was anderes.



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> und was machen die Intel Fanboys, wenn der Bulldozer (da es ja bisher gar keine echten Benches gibt) so wie der Athlon64 damals einschlägt, und Intel in grund und boden rechnet ?



Dann sollten aber langsam mal Beweise kommen.
Bisher hat man noch nichts gesehen, was darauf hindeutet das Bulli wesentlich besser ist.
Eher schlechter/gleich schnell, dabei aber mehr Vcore und größere Die Size, höherer Takt mit weniger Pro takt Leistung.
Klingt eher nach heiß und stromhungrig.
Aber das werden wir ja bald sehen.



Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Was letztendlich noch ne Weile total egal ist, zumindest dürfte der 965 noch nen Weilchen machen, bis ich wegen der CPU Fps-Drops habe.
> Dann kann immer noch ein 6-Kerner oder ein Bulli (sofern er kein Fail wird) aufs AM3+-Board.
> 
> Wie gesagt, wenn man ihn schon hat passt das.
> ...



Die 6 Kerne bringen dir aber auch nur was wenn das Spiel sie nutzt. Sonst haste 150€ in den Wind geschrieben weil er genauso schnell ist wie nen x4.
Und von jedem Jahr ne neue CPU kaufen hat keiner was gesagt.
Mit den meisten aktuellen reichst du 2-3 Jahre hin. 



AlexB_87 schrieb:


> Wenn BD die Leistung eines 2600K hat, so wäre das doch voll in Ordnung.



Nö eben nicht. Er kommt ja 8-9 Monate später, da darf man schon mehr erwarten.
mmn klar hinter der Konkurrenz.
Und damit keine Kaufempfehlung, außer in besonderen Fällen.



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Bei den Letzten Benches , hatte der BD eine TDP von 223 Watt (UI)


 
Ist sicherlich ein Auslesefehler.


----------



## TBF_Avenger (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Bei den Letzten Benches , hatte der BD eine TDP von 223 Watt (UI)


Glaubst du, dabei handelt sich es um einen korrekten Wert
Dann kann AMD ja in der Boxversion eine KoKü mitliefern


----------



## Zockerherz (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

mal sehen ob es noch für die nächste PCGH ins heft reicht, das wäre super


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> AMD Phenom II X6 1100T Black Edition, 6x 3.30GHz, boxed (HDE00ZFBGRBOX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> vs
> Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> 200€ sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal waren


 Also, entweder du nimmst von beiden Unternehmen aus der Reihe die Spitzen CPU´s, in dem Fall also der 2600k, was dann aber einen Preisunterschied von fast 100€ ausmacht oder du vergleichst den 2500k mit dem x61090t, der dann nur noch 130€ kostet. 

MfG


----------



## GoldenMic (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Bei den Letzten Benches , hatte der BD eine TDP von 223 Watt (UI)  und wie gesagt , ein AMD x6 mit 3,8ghz ist auch so schnell wie der 2600k, dazu braucht es kein BD mit 4,2ghz.


 


DaStash schrieb:


> Also, entweder du nimmst von beiden Unternehmen aus der Reihe die Spitzen CPU´s, in dem Fall also der 2600k, was dann aber einen Preisunterschied von fast 100€ ausmacht oder du vergleichst den 2500k mit dem x61090t, der dann nur noch 130€ kostet.
> 
> MfG



Warum die 2 Spitzen CPU's?
Mir geht es um die Leistung.
Und das könnte ich auch nen i3-2100 nehmen, der in Games wie SC2 nen x6 abzieht.
Aber ich wollte man nicht ganz so gemein sein


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Und das könnte ich auch nen i3-2100 nehmen, der in Games wie SC2 nen x6 abzieht.
> Aber ich wollte man nicht ganz so gemein sein


 Mhhh, mag sein, bei nicht Mehrkern-optimierten Spielen, schließlich sollte eine neue Generation eine größe pro Takt Leistung mit sich bringen jedoch und das verschweigt ihr immer ist das "grundlegende" Fazit vom PCGH Test.:
" In unseren mehrkernoptimierten Anwendungen dagegen muss die Sandy-Bridge-CPU Federn lassen und kann im Mittel nur den Phenom II X3 740 knacken, gegen einen Vierkerner ist er jedoch chancenlos - bereits der 35 Euro günstigere Athlon II X4 640 schlägt den Core i3 deutlich."

oder

"Für einen Zweikerner bietet der Core i3-2100 eine sehr hohe Spieleleistung bei einem sehr geringen Energiebedarf. *In mehrkernoptimierten Anwendungen dagegen kommt die 120-Euro-CPU nicht gegen ähnlich teure Vierkerner an.* Hier liegt auch das größte Problem des Core i3: *Für 120 Euro gibt es den Phenom II X4 955 BE. Der ist zwar lange nicht so sparsam, dafür ist er in Spielen ähnlich flott und in Anwendungen klar schneller*, er lässt sich per Multiplikator sowie Referenztakt übertakten und AM3-Mainboards sind im Mittel deutlich günstiger als 1155-Platinen. *Auch besteht die Option den X4 auf den kommenden Sockel AM3+ zu setzen und später auf einen Bulldozer-Chip aufzurüsten.* Sofern Sie also kein extrem sparsames System mit viel Spieleleistung benötigen, *ist der Phenom II X4 955 BE die bessere Wahl* - auf Wunsch sogar mit 880G-Mainboard mit ebenfalls integrierter Grafik, die zudem mehr Optionen und eine bessere Bildqualität bietet als die Intel'sche HD 2000."
Quelle

MfG


----------



## Placebo (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Bei den Letzten Benches , hatte der BD eine TDP von 223 Watt (UI)





			
				Chip schrieb:
			
		

> Da AMD und Intel einem CPU-Lüfter nicht mehr als 150W Wärmeabfuhr zumuten....


Damit dürfte sich das schonmal erledigt haben


			
				sahvg schrieb:
			
		

> süß wie sich hier wieder die ganzen fanboys aufgeilen XD wartet doch  erst mal auf benchmarks von richtigen seiten! obr und china  testergebnisse... jaaaa die sind sicher seriös


/100% sign


----------



## MfDoom (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Es kann doch durchaus sein das de Bulldozer sich sehr gut Übertackten lässt. Meines Wissens nach ist er ja darauf ausgelegt. Ich hoffe das letzte Wort ist noch nicht gesprochen, trotz der Häme einiger hier im Forum


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



DaStash schrieb:


> Mhhh, mag sein, bei nicht Mehrkern-optimierten Spielen, schließlich sollte eine neue Generation eine größe pro Takt Leistung mit sich bringen jedoch und das verschweigt ihr immer ist das "grundlegende" Fazit vom PCGH Test.:
> " In unseren mehrkernoptimierten Anwendungen dagegen muss die Sandy-Bridge-CPU Federn lassen und kann im Mittel nur den Phenom II X3 740 knacken, gegen einen Vierkerner ist er jedoch chancenlos - bereits der 35 Euro günstigere Athlon II X4 640 schlägt den Core i3 deutlich."
> 
> oder
> ...



Der i3 ist in Multythread anwendungen auf Augenhöhe mit einen Ph2 x4  Quelle


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Der i3 ist in Multythread anwendungen auf Augenhöhe mit einen Ph2 x4  Quelle


Ich denke das PCGH Fazit ist mehr als eindeutig. 

MfG


----------



## GoldenMic (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



DaStash schrieb:


> Mhhh, mag sein, bei nicht Mehrkern-optimierten Spielen, schließlich sollte eine neue Generation eine größe pro Takt Leistung mit sich bringen jedoch und das verschweigt ihr immer ist das "grundlegende" Fazit vom PCGH Test.:
> " In unseren mehrkernoptimierten Anwendungen dagegen muss die Sandy-Bridge-CPU Federn lassen und kann im Mittel nur den Phenom II X3 740 knacken, gegen einen Vierkerner ist er jedoch chancenlos - bereits der 35 Euro günstigere Athlon II X4 640 schlägt den Core i3 deutlich."
> 
> oder
> ...


 


AMD hat es aber scheinbar nicht geschafft eine wirklich höhere Pro takt Leistung zu bringen. Jedenfalls nach jetztigen Infos.
Und afaik ist der aktuelle CPU Test von PCGH schon sehr AMD optimiert, da sie verstärkt mehrkernoptimierte Spiele und Anwendungen nutzen. Wurde zumindest in der Print mal angegeben.
Heißt also das ganze ist sowieso schon etwas mehr zu AMD verschoben, obwohl in der Realität eher weniger Mehrkernoptimierte Games und Anwendungen vorherrschen.

Und übrigens kam das bei dem i3 auch zu Wort.
Die Realität sieht aber so aus das es einfach sehr wenig mehrkernoptimierte Games gibt.
Und das Übertakten bringt einenm ja auch nicht viel, wenn die Pro takt Leistung einfach nicht da ist.
Und das mit dem "Später auf Bulldozer zu setzen" ist auch der größte Schwachsinn den ich je gehört habe.
Ich gebe jetzt Geld fürs Board und die CPU aus, in der wagen Hoffnung das Bulli besser wird. Und kaufe dann nochmal ne CPU.
Da kannste dir auch gleich en i5-2500k kaufen, weißt was du davon hast, kommst Preistmäßig gleich/besser weg und hast die Leistung gleich und wartest nicht auf die Katze im Sack.
Und wenn du dir den i3 holst könntest du ja auch später nochmal ne neue CPU holen


----------



## TBF_Avenger (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Der i3 ist in Multythread anwendungen auf Augenhöhe mit einen Ph2 x4  Quelle


Und im Vergleich zu singlethread knickt er bei multithread ziemlich ein.
Der Phenom II X4 840 der sich eins darüber befindet, ist nur ein umgelabelter Athlon II X4.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



sahvg schrieb:


> süß wie sich hier wieder die ganzen fanboys aufgeilen XD wartet doch erst mal auf benchmarks von richtigen seiten! obr und china testergebnisse... jaaaa die sind sicher seriös



Warum ist man ein Fanboy, wenn man nur dafür sorgt, das der Ratsuchende das bestmögliche Produkt für sein Geld bekommt und keinen Mist aufgeschwatzt bekommt?
Geh bitte in nem Random PC Laden wenn dir das so egal ist.



MfDoom schrieb:


> Es kann doch durchaus sein das de Bulldozer sich sehr gut Übertackten lässt. Meines Wissens nach ist er ja darauf ausgelegt. Ich hoffe das letzte Wort ist noch nicht gesprochen, trotz der Häme einiger hier im Forum



Sandy lässt sich doch bereits sehr gut übertakten. Wozu dann warten?


----------



## HAWX (28. August 2011)

Psycho1996 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt auch wieder... aber es wäre trotz allem ein Reinfall wenn BD langsamer als ein Thuban wäre...



Er wird niemals langsamer dann würde AMD Bulldozer nichtmal releasen sondern einen X6 1200T oder dergleichen bringen.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Einen x6 1200T?
Was soll das sein?
Nochmal 200 MHZ mehr? Was soll das bringen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



HAWX schrieb:


> Er wird niemals langsamer dann würde AMD Bulldozer nichtmal releasen sondern einen X6 1200T oder dergleichen bringen.


 
Oder einen Phenom II X8!


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Warum ist man ein Fanboy, wenn man nur dafür sorgt, das der Ratsuchende das bestmögliche Produkt für sein Geld bekommt und keinen Mist aufgeschwatzt bekommt?
> Geh bitte in nem Random PC Laden wenn dir das so egal ist.


 Warum fühlst du dich angesprochen? 

MfG


----------



## DerBlauePavian (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Wird ja mal auch langsam Zeit.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



DaStash schrieb:


> Warum fühlst du dich angesprochen?
> 
> MfG



Logisches denken, er ist der Einzige(neben mir) der es "gewagt" hat, Intel zu verteidigen


----------



## HAWX (28. August 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Einen x6 1200T?
> Was soll das sein?
> Nochmal 200 MHZ mehr? Was soll das bringen?



Das war ein irrealer Blick in die Zukunft. Les dir das Zitat aus meinem Vorpost durch. AMD würde niemals einen Bulldozer bringen der langsamer als ein Thuban ist. Also wäre es möglich Thuban's noch mehr Takt zugeben, um sich mehr Entwicklungszeit zu verschaffen für eine neue Generation.


----------



## DaStash (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Logisches denken, er ist der Einzige(neben mir) der es "gewagt" hat, Intel zu verteidigen


Ist das denn notwendig, Intel zu "verteidigen"?

MfG


----------



## jensi251 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Was regt ihr euch denn alle schon wieder so auf.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



tm0975 schrieb:


> Laut Hartware.Net wurde von AMD auf der Hot-Chips-Konferenz verkündet, dass Bulldozer in der nächsten Woche ausgeliefert wird. Explizit soll es sich dabei um die Desktop-CPUS der FX-Reihe für den Sockel AM3+ handeln.
> 
> Hier gehts zur Quelle der Quelle:
> 
> ...


 
Hi,

ich kann da in der Quelle nichts davon erkennen, dass AMD gesagt hätte, nächste Woche Zambezi auszuliefern. Mich persönlich würde das auch extrem wundern.


----------



## Z_E_R_O (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

"Within the next week or so AMD should begin shipping its FX Series processors"   OR SO LOL  und SHOULD


----------



## cubbi223 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Ein Reinfall ??????

Warum das denn. Im vergleich zum Phenom Hat AMD die leitung doch deutlich gesteigert. Zumal es die Erste CPU mit einer neuen Architektur seid dem Athlon 64 ist. also Relativ gesehen


----------



## Gast1111 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Er meint die IPC ^^


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ist das denn notwendig, Intel zu "verteidigen"?
> MfG



Es geht nicht darum ob es notwendig ist, sondern um die Gerechtigkeit(ja ich weiß dieses Wort passt nicht zu Intel, aber egal)


----------



## GoldenMic (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



DaStash schrieb:


> Warum fühlst du dich angesprochen?
> 
> MfG



Weil es offensichtlich war.
Ich war mit der erste, der in dem Thread was gegen AMD gesagt hat. Und nur weils jemanden nicht passt ist man dann plötzlich "fanboy".
Bringt lieber Agrumente, keine Beleidigungen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Ist das denn notwendig, Intel zu "verteidigen"?
> 
> MfG



Wenn ich mir das unnötige, übertriebene Gehype der letzten Monate für den Bulli ansehe: Eindeutiges Ja.



cubbi223 schrieb:


> Ein Reinfall ??????
> 
> Warum das denn. Im vergleich zum Phenom Hat AMD die leitung doch deutlich gesteigert. Zumal es die Erste CPU mit einer neuen Architektur seid dem Athlon 64 ist. also Relativ gesehen



Das hat doch gar nicht zu sagen.
Trotzdem sind sie schlechter als die Konkurrenz und damit ein Reinfall, wenn man bedenkt das die Konkurrenzprodukte schon wieder einige Monate/Jahre auf dem Buckel haben.


----------



## cubbi223 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

IPC hin oder her.
Wichtig ist doch vorerst das AMD mit Intel in sachen Technik und Leistung wieder auf einer ebene ist. Das fein Tuning kann dann mit Bulli 2 kommen. denke mal das im jetzigen fall die Module noch nicht efektiv genug arbeiten. getreu gem motto welche Thread bekommt den Vollen Kern und welcher nur den halben


----------



## MfDoom (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ist das denn notwendig, Intel zu "verteidigen"?
> 
> MfG


 anscheinend schon


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

OBR???Bin trotzdem offiziell beeindruckt.winrarbully.png - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



cubbi223 schrieb:


> IPC hin oder her.
> Wichtig ist doch vorerst das AMD mit Intel in sachen Technik und Leistung wieder auf einer ebene ist. Das fein Tuning kann dann mit Bulli 2 kommen. denke mal das im jetzigen fall die Module noch nicht efektiv genug arbeiten. getreu gem motto welche Thread bekommt den Vollen Kern und welcher nur den halben



Verstehst du das Nicht , oder willst du es nicht verstehn ??? ... 
Eine CPU soweit zu Übertakten, bis sie da steht wo man sie haben will ist und bleibt ein Reinfall, weil das hätten sie auch mit den alten x6 geschaft 
Cool... mein i7 ist sogar mit 200mhz weniger als der BD bei weiten schneller


----------



## GoldenMic (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



cubbi223 schrieb:


> IPC hin oder her.
> Wichtig ist doch vorerst das AMD mit Intel in sachen Technik und Leistung wieder auf einer ebene ist. Das fein Tuning kann dann mit Bulli 2 kommen. denke mal das im jetzigen fall die Module noch nicht efektiv genug arbeiten. getreu gem motto welche Thread bekommt den Vollen Kern und welcher nur den halben


 
Dann brauch auch niemand den Bulli 1 zu kaufen, wenns eh nen Fail ist.
Und im Gegensatz zu deiner Ansatz ist die IPC nicht uwnichtig. Im Gegenteil.


----------



## michelthemaster (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Dann werden bald einige aus allen Wolken fallen.
> Schlimm genug das es viele Leute gibt die ihn trotzdem kaufen, einfach weil es AMD ist.
> Nicht weil es in irgendwas besser wäre, sondern weil es AMD ist.


 
Ähm, nur mal so, dass gabs damals sogar beim Pentium 4 ^^ Und da war der Athlon einfach deutlich überlegen  Der Bulldozer scheint ja etwa gleichschnell zu sein und bei mehreren Threads schneller zu sein, also mal aufm Boden bleiben.

@ Topic: Bin ja echt mal gespannt, wann es die ersten Tests gibt. Find es etwas schade, dass das so gelaufen ist. Denke werde auch erst auf den FM2 Sockel warten, eine integrierte Radeon in der CPU würde mich schon reizen ^^

Gruß

Micha

PS: *Ach und Jungs, bleibt mal locker. Mutiert mal wieder übelst zum Kindergarten das hier...*


----------



## GoldenMic (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Dann beleg mal deine Aussage.
Bisher sah es eher so aus das der Bulli grad mal in Multithreadanwendungen mit dem i7-2600k gleichziehen konnte, dafür aber nur die Leistugn bot, die 2 Kerne mehr bei nem x6 bringen würden.
Und von Leistungsaufnahme und TDP war da noch nicht die Spur zu sehen obwohl die bisherigen Anzeichen eher auf ein "schlechter als Sandy" hindeuten.

Und aufm Boden geblieben bin ich.
Abgehoben sind nur die, die seit Januar/Februar sagen "Warte auf Bulli".


----------



## Kev95 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Abgehoben sind nur die, die seit Januar/Februar sagen "Warte auf Bulli".


Da gabs aber schon viele die sich dann doch nen Sandy geschnappt haben.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Zu Recht.
Wozu sollte man auch 8 Monate auf die Katze im Sack warten?


----------



## MfDoom (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Zu Recht.
> Wozu sollte man auch 8 Monate auf die Katze im Sack warten?


 Hmm, vl. aus Lust an der Freude. Vorfreude ist schließlich die schönste. 

Spass beiseite, ob jemand wartet liegt wahrscheinlich am Bedarf nach Leistung. Also wenns noch reicht, warum nicht warten ?


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Sieht auch nicht schlecht aus.10.png - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen


----------



## flankendiskriminator (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Das Benchmarkpicking von Einigen geht schon los, das kann noch was werden


----------



## michelthemaster (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

*->* Hier muss niemand irgenwas oder irgendwen verteidigen... Man könnte sich sogar sachlich über das Thema unterhalten  Find das manchmal lustig, wie hier geschrieben wird... Leute, wird sind doch keine 14 mehr ^^ (zumindest die Meisten hier ) <*-
*
Gruß

Micha

@ Topic: Ja, denke auch, dass das nicht der Verkaufsstart ist. Die Produkte werden (logischerweise) immer vorher  den Händlern ausgeliefert. Gibt aber manchmal ein paar schwarze Schafe, die die Teile dann schon früher verkaufen ... Wer weiß, vlt. ergibt sich ja dann endlich mal ein ernst zunehmender Benchmark ^^


----------



## GoldenMic (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Hmm, vl. aus Lust an der Freude. Vorfreude ist schließlich die schönste.
> 
> Spass beiseite, ob jemand wartet liegt wahrscheinlich am Bedarf nach Leistung. Also wenns noch reicht, warum nicht warten ?


 
Klar. Aber dann wartet man nicht auf Bulldozer.
Sondern man wartet, wie jeder andere Mensch auch.



michelthemaster schrieb:


> *->* Hier muss niemand irgenwas oder irgendwen verteidigen... Man könnte sich sogar sachlich über das Thema unterhalten  Find das manchmal lustig, wie hier geschrieben wird... Leute, wird sind doch keine 14 mehr ^^ (zumindest die Meisten hier ) <*-
> *
> Gruß
> 
> Micha



Das ist doch gar nicht der Punkt.
Der Punkt ist, das hier täglich Leute um Kaufberatungen für hunderte Euro bitten. Und nicht nur hier.
Und da bin ich halt dagegen, das nicht das beste aus dem Geld rausgeholt wird. Wenn das so egal wäre dann kannste auch in den Random PC Shop um die Ecke gehen und dir irgendnen Mist andrehen. Das hat absolut nichts mit Kindergarten zu tun, sondern damit das ich es nicht mehr sehen kann, wie Leuten seit Monaten die Katze im Sack angedreht wird.
"Kauf nen AM3+ Board" hier, "warte auf Bulldozer da", alles völlig ohne jegliche Legitimation.


----------



## Flitzpiepe (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Zu Recht.
> Wozu sollte man auch 8 Monate auf die Katze im Sack warten?


 

Genau das dachte ich mir letzte Woche auch und habe mir nun doch den i52500k geholt obwohl ich ewig auf BD gewartet habe. Vor allem der neue Sockel, auf dem nur eine Generation erscheint hat mich abgeschreckt. Bei Bedarf kann ich nächstes Jahr nochmal einen neuen Sandy nachrüsten. Und ich denke der Sandy Bridge E wird dann zumindest die erste Generation von BD in der Pfeiffe rauchen. Würde BF3 nicht anstehen, hätte ich vermutlich auf die 2. Generation gewartet, aber AMD rückt ja keine Infos raus. Ich sympathisiere eig mit AMD, dem einzigen Konkurrenten von Intel im Desktopsegment. Aber das war einfach zu wenig aufrüsterfreundlich. Keine Infos, fast 1 Jahr verschoben, wenn die damit baden gehen, dann haben die es sich diesmal echt verdient.


----------



## Nico Bellic (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das ist doch gar nicht der Punkt.
> Der Punkt ist, das hier täglich Leute um Kaufberatungen für hunderte Euro bitten. Und nicht nur hier.
> Und da bin ich halt dagegen, das nicht das beste aus dem Geld rausgeholt wird. Wenn das so egal wäre dann kannste auch in den Random PC Shop um die Ecke gehen und dir irgendnen Mist andrehen. Das hat absolut nichts mit Kindergarten zu tun, sondern damit das ich es nicht mehr sehen kann, wie Leuten seit Monaten die Katze im Sack angedreht wird.
> "Kauf nen AM3+ Board" hier, "warte auf Bulldozer da", alles völlig ohne jegliche Legitimation.


Die Legitimierung eines Prozessors egribt sich doch in letzter Konsequens aus dem P/L Verhältnis.
Wenn ich sehe, daß ein Core i7 990XE *900 €* kostet, dürfte doch jedem klar sein, welche CPU ich mir dann kaufe.
Da bekomme ich doch mindestens 3 dicke Bulldozer für 
Wäre ich ein Millionär, würde ich es mir überlegen, so aber ist klar, daß ich mir den Bulli zulegen werde, auch wenn er nicht alles andere in die Tasche steckt.


----------



## Dennisth (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Ich verstehe hier die Probleme von manchen Leuten nicht, die sagen, dass der BD schon viel zu langsam sei obwohl es nochnichtmal echte Benchmarks gibt. 

Ich freue mich auf jede neue CPU (egal ob Intel oder AMD), denn es bedeutet IMMER Preisanpassungen und zwar nach unten. DAS ist IMMER gut für die Kunden. Was will ich auch mit einem SB der laut Benchmark ca. 6x mal schneller ist als ein Phenom II X4 955BE wenn ich die Leistung nichtmal brauche? Ich kaufe mir das, was für mich die meiste Leistung bei geringen Kosten gibt. Natürlich ist es "besser" von einem AM2+ Mainboard auf Intel SB zu wechseln aber wenn ich nur die Leistung eines 955BE brauche und auch in den nächsten 2 Jahren keine weitere Leistung brauche wieso noch Geld für ein neues Mainboard ausgeben?

Selbes Spiel ist doch auch bei ATI/AMD und Nvidia ala "Meine <insert random GPU> hat aber viel mehr Punkte im 3D-Mark und ich kann alle Spiele mit 300 fps spielen". 

Ich freue mich auf den BD, denn dadurch werden Intel und AMD-CPUs billiger und das wollen wir doch alle oder?


----------



## GoldenMic (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Das die Leute immer den 990XE oder sonst nen Mist herauszerren.
Schau dir doch mal nen i5-2500k mit nem Asrock Pro 3 Z68 an.
Und der Bulli im selben preis wird auch nicht schneller oder besser sein.
Sorry, aber was du da von dir gibst ist totaler Unfug.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Weil ein AMD Prozessor ja auch soviel billiger ist als ein gleichleistungsstarker Intel. 
Mit dem Unterschied das man mit dem Intel meist mehr FPS raushat, da die Games eh keine 6 Kerne nutzen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Die Legitimierung eines Prozessors egribt sich doch in letzter Konsequens aus dem P/L Verhältnis.
> Wenn ich sehe, daß ein Core i7 990XE *900 €* kostet, dürfte doch jedem klar sein, welche CPU ich mir dann kaufe.
> Da bekomme ich doch mindestens 3 dicke Bulldozer für



Ja, wozu einen *AMD Opteron* kaufen, wenn ich dafür 3x 2600k kaufen kann ,der dazu noch bessere Gameleistung hat ^^ und wieder was gelernt (hoffe ich)


----------



## Nico Bellic (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das die Leute immer den 990XE oder sonst nen Mist herauszerren.
> Schau dir doch mal nen i5-2500k mit nem Asrock Pro 3 Z68 an.
> Und der Bulli im selben preis wird auch nicht schneller oder besser sein.
> Sorry, aber was du da von dir gibst ist totaler Unfug.


Das wird er sicher. Spätestens dann, wenn mehr als vier Kerne verwendet werden.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Ja nicht jeder hat die 250€ bis 220€ Aber das AMD immer hier so schlecht gemacht wird schon krass und es nicht als Fanboy Gelaber gesehen wird noch Viel besser. Fehlt noch popcorn und n Kleines Movie.

Ich hol mir ein FX 6 Core bin ich jetzt ein Fanboy weil ich zu was schlechterem Greife?


----------



## Nico Bellic (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Ja, wozu einen *AMD Opteron* kaufen, wenn ich dafür 3x 2600k kaufen kann ,der dazu noch bessere Gameleistung hat ^^ und wieder was gelernt (hoffe ich)


Kann man 2 2600k auf einem Board unterbringen? Und dein Preisvergleich kommt auch nicht ganz hin, oder? Verzichte auf 100 Mhz und vier kerne und du bekommst den Opteron sehr günstig. Abgesehen davon bietet der der teure 12 Kerne.





flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Nur doof das ein 2600K für knapp über 200€ genauso schnell ist wie der schnellste BUlldozer.
> 
> Ach so, wolltest nur flamen, ok....


Deine Aussage beruht auf nicht verifizierbaren Benchmarkergebnissen. Wenn derartiges vorliegt, kannst du deinen Post ja noch einmal hervorkramen, momentan aber ist er als Flamepost anzusehen.


----------



## totovo (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Hach Ja, GoldenMic unser total neutraler, eine Glaskugel besitzender Freund, der gar kein Fanboy von irgendeiner Marke ist und schon gar nicht von Intel und nVideo... 

selbst wenn die Leistung eines Bulldozers "nur" auf dem Niveau eines 2600k ist, wieso sollte er dann bei gleichem Preis ein Reinfall sein?
Wieso sollte ich dann zum Intel greifen? Wenn du so neutral wärst wie du behauptest, müsstest du bei gleicher Leistung doch zu einem Bulldozer greifen, wenn die Plattform insgesammt günstiger ist, richtig?

@ Topic:

Ich hoffe das, dass warten und somit das Reinfall-geflame endlich ein Ende hat und es die nächsten Tage /Wochen endlich ernst zu nehmende Benchmarks vom Bulli gibt!


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Ich merks wenn die zu nem Schwächeren INTEL Greifen zb halt n Core 2 Quad oder wie er heißt sind se keine Fanboys


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Kann man 2 2600k auf einem Board unterbringen?



genau so wenig wie jeden Opteron ...




totovo schrieb:


> selbst wenn die Leistung eines Bulldozers "nur" auf dem Niveau eines  2600k ist, wieso sollte er dann bei gleichem Preis ein Reinfall sein?



Weil ein 3,5ghz CPU nunmal besser ist als ein 4,2ghz CPU wenn sie die gleiche Leistung haben .(ganz einfache Rechnung)


----------



## Dennisth (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> genau so wenig wie jeden Opteron ...


 
Stimmt... Dann ist das hier bestimmt ein Bildfehler oder wie? ASUS KCMA-D8, AMD SR5650 (dual Sockel-C32, dual PC3-10667R reg ECC DDR3) (90-MSVD91-G0UAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Stimmt... Dann ist das hier bestimmt ein Bildfehler oder wie? ASUS KCMA-D8, AMD SR5650 (dual Sockel-C32, dual PC3-10667R reg ECC DDR3) (90-MSVD91-G0UAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Nicht jeden Opteron kann man im Dual laufen lassen ... alter rede ich Chinesich ? Wäre zu schön , kaufe mir 2 Billig Opterons und habe eine Bessere Leistung als ein weit teurerer .


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Hier Gehts immer noch um Bulldozer nicht um Intel oder AMD Opteron....


----------



## Nico Bellic (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> genau so wenig wie jeden Opteron


Mag ja sein.
Aber eine Desktop CPU mit einer Server CPU zu vergleichen ist nicht legitim.
Intel Xeons kosten weit mehr, als Opterons...

Ich habe nur mal Intels Top CPU genommen und einen vagen Preisvergleich mit AMDs neuer Top CPU angestellt.
Da gibt es nichts dran auszusetzen, außer vielleicht, daß der typische Intel-Fanboy alles versucht, AMD Produkte schlechtzumachen


----------



## Dennisth (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Nicht jeden Opteron kann man im Dual laufen lassen ... Wäre zu schön , kaufe mir 2 Billig Opterons und habe eine Bessere Leistung als ein weit teurerer .



Stimmt gibt ja "nur" 8 CPUs für den Sockel und alle laufen im Multibetrieb. http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=cpuamdo64&xf=820_Sockel-C32~821_Multi-Prozessor-Systeme#xf_top


----------



## turbosnake (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Man kann die Intels nicht mit den AMDs vergleichenn einfach deshalb weil beide eine ganz anderen Aufbau haben.
Denke das der Konkurent zum 2600, besser ist da er 8 "reale" Kerne bzw 4 Module mit 8 IntegerKernen besitzt.


----------



## XE85 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



tm0975 schrieb:


> Laut Hartware.Net wurde von AMD auf der  Hot-Chips-Konferenz verkündet, dass Bulldozer in der nächsten Woche  ausgeliefert wird. Explizit soll es sich dabei um die Desktop-CPUS der  FX-Reihe für den Sockel AM3+ handeln.
> 
> Hier gehts zur Quelle der Quelle:
> 
> ...



Und wo steht da jetzt genau das BD nächste Woche vorgestellt wird und für den Endkunden kaufbar ist?

mfg


----------



## totovo (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> genau so wenig wie jeden Opteron ...
> 
> 
> 
> Weil ein 3,5ghz CPU nunmal besser ist als ein 4,2ghz CPU wenn sie die gleiche Leistung haben .(ganz einfache Rechnung)


 



Das sind komplett unterschiedliche Architekturen, die kann man einfach nicht auf GHz-Ebene vergleichen. Bulldozer ist auf hohe Frequenz ausgelegt.
Ich glaube du hast da etwas grundsätzlich nicht verstanden.
Und jetzt denke noch einmal ganz logisch: Wieso in aller Welt ist ein Bulldozer mit 4,2 GHz schlechter als ein 2600k mit 3,5GHz? Alle anderen Bedingungen sind in etwa gleich, also Leistung, Leistungsaufnahme und Preis....


----------



## tm0975 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> genau so wenig wie jeden Opteron ...


 
Dual CPU Opteron gibts ab 6 Kerne für sehr kleines Geld. Und bei professioneller Software lohnt das auf jeden Fall. Eine Woche nach dem FX-Start sollen im Übrigen auch die Opteron auf Basis des Bulldozer vorgestellt werden.



XE85 schrieb:


> Und wo steht da jetzt genau das BD nächste Woche vorgestellt wird und für den Endkunden kaufbar ist?



genau genommen bei hartware.net, wobei ich deren Quelle nicht so 100%ig identisch interpretieren würde.


----------



## Nico Bellic (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Dennisth schrieb:


> Stimmt gibt ja "nur" 8 CPUs für den Sockel und alle laufen im Multibetrieb. http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=cpuamdo64&xf=820_Sockel-C32~821_Multi-Prozessor-Systeme#xf_top


Sicher wird es die eine oder andere CPU ohne diese Funktion geben, ich glaube ihm da mal, aber auskennen tu ich mich im Serverbreich nicht.





Dennisth schrieb:


> Tja man muss sich das halt so drehen, damit man selber gut wegkommt.


Ich werde mir auf jedenfall einen Bulli holen, wohl dieses Jahr noch. Aber nur den dicksten, damit ich in allen Belangen einen Vorteil gegenüber meinem Phenom X4 habe.
Wer für etwas mehr Leistung 600 € draufzulegen bereit ist, der ist ein Fanboy


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



tm0975 schrieb:


> Dual CPU Opteron gibts ab 6 Kerne für sehr kleines Geld. Und bei professioneller Software lohnt das auf jeden Fall. Eine Woche nach dem FX-Start sollen im Übrigen auch die Opteron auf Basis des Bulldozer vorgestellt werden.


 
Darum geht es nicht , war nur ein gegenbeispiel weil wiedermal wer den teuren 990x hier reingezogen hat 



> willst du mich irgendwie verarschen?
> 
> Das ist mit abstand das dümmste was hier auf den letzten zwei seiten steht...
> 
> Das sind komplett unterschiedliche Architekturen, die kann man einfach  nicht auf GHz-Ebene vergleichen. Bulldozer ist auf hohe Frequenz  ausgelegt.


da AMD den Bulldozer anfangs mit 3,2ghz rausbringen wollte , ist es deine Aussage die "dumm" ist , "SB ist nicht für hohe Frequenzen ausgelegt" ... ich glaube du bist es der hier wen verarschen will .
Das wäre mir neu, das ein hörerer Energieaufwand + hörere Taktraten als "Besser" deklariert werden .



> Bulldozer ist auf hohe Frequenz  ausgelegt



Das ist nicht nur Bulldozer


----------



## Star_KillA (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Kann doch jeder sagen was er will , wenn die Benchmarks stimmen ist ein Pentium 4 besser.


----------



## totovo (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> da AMD den Bulldozer anfangs mit 3,2ghz rausbringen wollte , ist es deine Aussage die "dumm" ist , SB ist nicht für hohe Frequenzen ausgelegt ... ich glaube du bist es der hier wen verarschen will .



Quelle?

Was soll an meiner Aussage dumm sein? vor ein par Monaten als diese 3,2 GHz im Raum standen war nichts von Seiten AMD´s bestätigt. die 4,2 sind jedoch bestätigt.

Es ist nunmal schwachsinn diese beiden Architekturen die unterschiedlicher nicht seien könnten auf die Taktfrequenz zu reduzieren. Man vergleicht gleich teure CPU´s und nicht welche mit gleicher Taktfrequenz!!
Das hat vor 20Jahren villeicht funktioniert, heute tut es das aber nicht mehr!

Und sag mir bitte, wo ich behauptet habe, dass SB nicht auf hohe Taktfrequenzen ausgelegt ist?

Werd bitte sachlich bei dieser Disskusion, das bist du (und auch andere) nämlich nicht, du interpretierst in jede Aussage die nicht die blinde zugehörigkeit zu Intel bekundikt eine Vorliebe für AMD rein, das ist schlicht kindisch.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Wenn du diesen Vergleich komplett bereinigen willst, dann mußt auch hochrechnen, wie gut die Bullis wären, wenn AMD die gleichen Finanzen zur Verfügung hätte



Ok, da geb ich dir Recht


----------



## TBF_Avenger (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Leute, jetzt dreht mal ein bisschen runter, das wird langsam kindisch
Via PM könnt ihr euch gerne virtuell die Köppe einschlagen, aber bitte nicht in diesem Thread, vor allem weil noch nichts wirklich in sachen Benchmarks ernst zu nehmen ist...



> Kann doch jeder sagen was er will , wenn die Benchmarks stimmen ist ein Pentium 4 besser.


*sign*


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

*@ tm0975*

Bitte die Quelle richtig lesen, denn "nächste Woche in etwa sollte" sagt rein gar nichts aus. Und AMD hat auf der Hot Chips auch nichts dergleichen verkündet.



> Within the next week *or so* AMD *should* begin shipping its FX Series processors


----------



## totovo (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



> Das wäre mir neu, das ein hörerer Energieaufwand + hörere Taktraten als "Besser" deklariert werden .



Dieser Vergleich funktioniert auch nur innerhalb einer Architektur. Woher weißt du das Bulldozer sich mehr genehmigen wird? wo hab ich geschrieben das er besser ist? 

Deine Argumentation ist löchriger als ein schweizer Käse.


----------



## sfc (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Woher nehmen Goldenmic und Co eigentlich die endgültigen Bulldozer Benches?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



sfc schrieb:


> Woher nehmen Goldenmic und Co eigentlich die endgültigen Bulldozer Benches?


 
Aus ihren gedanken in der Hoffnung sie haben recht


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Damit bist ja kein Fanboy


 
Weiß ich doch, wenn AMD was besseres als Intel hat kaufe ich mir das (selbst wenn es gleichwertig ist) ... aber ich streite mich gern rum


----------



## GoldenMic (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Könntet ihr mal mit Argumenten anstatt mit Beleidigungen kommen?
Auf den Rest werde ich später nochmal genauer eingehen.
Aber nur weil ihr nicht einsehen könnt, das der seit Monaten in den Himmel gelobte Bulli nicht der Heilsbringer ist den ihr euch erhofft habt, sondern grade mal an die Leistung von nem 8 Monate alten prozessor - oder soll ich auf die alten 1366er eingehen?   -erreicht. Und das vermutlich bei höherer Leistungsaufnahme, mehr Abwärme und schlechterer Übertaktbarkeit, müsst ihr mich nicht beleidigen.


----------



## Nico Bellic (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Weiß ich doch, wenn AMD was besseres als Intel hat kaufe ich mir das (selbst wenn es gleichwertig ist) ... aber ich streite mich gern rum


Kommt bei mir auch schon mal vor


----------



## spionkaese (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Aus ihren gedanken in der Hoffnung sie haben recht


 

Bulldozer: Benchmarks des FX-8150 mit vollem Turbo - Werte auf Höhe eines Core i7-2600K [Test des Tages] - bulldozer
Bulldozer FX-8150: Neue Werte plus FX auf 6,5 GHz per LN2; Launch erst im Oktober? [Gerücht des Tages] - cpu, bulldozer


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Bulldozer: Benchmarks des FX-8150 mit vollem Turbo - Werte auf Höhe eines Core i7-2600K [Test des Tages] - bulldozer
> Bulldozer FX-8150: Neue Werte plus FX auf 6,5 GHz per LN2; Launch erst im Oktober? [Gerücht des Tages] - cpu, bulldozer


 
Die Benches Können aber immer noch n Fake sein ..... Wie alle halt nicht noch die paar Wochen Warten können...


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> schlechterer Übertaktbarkeit



Das muss nicht sein wenn das hier stimmt 6,4ghz Bulldozer


----------



## GoldenMic (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Die Benches Können aber immer noch n Fake sein ..... Wie alle halt nicht noch die paar Wochen Warten können...



Und welche Begründung gab es nochmal bitte vor 8 Monaten schon zu sagen "Warte auf Bulldozer, der wird alles wegrocken"?



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Das muss nicht sein wenn das hier stimmt 6,4ghz Bulldozer



Es geht um Luft für den Privatnutzer. Und die Leistung die bei rumkommt.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Joa, klar, aber sie sind doch wesentlich glaubwürdiger als die Meinungen einiger AMD-Fanboys.


 
Dann sind die halt Glaubwürdiger aber sind wir AMDler sofort Fanboys nur weil wir Hoffe das AMD mal was Gutes/Besseres hin bekommt als Intel?




Aber jetzt mal allgemein so Nicht jeder will sofort das Beste und schnellste haben... Mir reicht auch Mittelklasse Trotzdem bin ich kein Fanboy der alles andere Runter macht


----------



## Nico Bellic (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Das muss nicht sein wenn das hier stimmt 6,4ghz Bulldozer


Ähnliches geht aber auch mit dem X6:
http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/6231/piix6overclocktvcom.jpg


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Es geht um Luft für den Privatnutzer. Und die Leistung die bei rumkommt.



Ja , aber SB bekommt man nicht auf 6,4ghz ...das beste beim 2600k sind 6ghz



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Ähnliches geht aber auch mit dem X6:
> http://img847.imageshack.us/img847/6231/piix6overclocktvcom.jpg



Hehe ... das ist doch "garnix" ---> diesen x6 1090t mußt du haben http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1596181


----------



## GoldenMic (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Wenn dir egal ist, wofür du dein Geld ausgibst/aus dem Fenster wirfst - schön und gut.

Ich allerdings berate täglich mehrere Leute als Hobby.
Und da möchte ich das sie das beste für ihr Geld bekommen.
Fertig.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wenn dir egal ist, wofür du dein Geld ausgibst/aus dem Fenster wirfst - schön und gut.
> 
> Ich allerdings berate täglich mehrere Leute als Hobby.
> Und da möchte ich das sie das beste für ihr Geld bekommen.
> Fertig.


 
Nicht jeder will halt das Beste bekommen.


----------



## Medcha (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Kindergarten...

Egal, ob der BD nun etwas besser oder etwas schlechter als die Sandy-Bridge sind, interessant wird der Preis. Und wenn ich mir die Phenoms angucke, dann waren das immer günstige und gute CPUs. wenn man aber 250 Euro ausgeben möchte, dann greift man halt zu Intel. Das ist doch ganz einfach. Sorry, aber wie **** muss man sein, dass man eine Marke massiv favorisiert. Zumal man ihnen noch nicht einmal bei ihrer Arbeit zusehen kann. Einfach nur n dummer Chip im Gehäuse. Wow... Ich versteh diese Aufregung beider Seiten nicht.


----------



## xeonsys (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

  ja bitte der BD kann kommen.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Medcha schrieb:


> Kindergarten...
> 
> Egal, ob der BD nun etwas besser oder etwas schlechter als die Sandy-Bridge sind, interessant wird der Preis. Und wenn ich mir die Phenoms angucke, dann waren das immer günstige und gute CPUs. wenn man aber 250 Euro ausgeben möchte, dann greift man halt zu Intel. Das ist doch ganz einfach. Sorry, aber wie **** muss man sein, dass man eine Marke massiv favorisiert. Zumal man ihnen noch nicht einmal bei ihrer Arbeit zusehen kann. Einfach nur n dummer Chip im Gehäuse. Wow... Ich versteh diese Aufregung beider Seiten nicht.


 
Wusste gar nicht das nen i5-2500k oder nen i5-2400 oder nen i3-2100 250€ kosten.


----------



## turbosnake (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Der i2500k kostete anfangs 223€, der 2600k anfangs über 300€!

Edit: Ich meine natürlich den 2600K der 300€ kostet und nicht den i5 2500k, wäre ja auch unlogisch wenn es anderes wäre.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Der non-K soll teurer gewesen sein als die K-Version?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



turbo94740 schrieb:


> Der i2500K kostete anfangs 223€, der 2600k anfangs über 300€!



Und der x6 1100t mit 250€


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Dann ist ja bald : "Tag der Entscheidung/ Benchergebnisse" angesagt...In Erwartung einer Zeit ohne Spekulationen/Intel vs. AMD und andersrum Fanboitum...., keine angeblichen Leaks und Konsorten...Herrlich....


----------



## Dolomedes (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Tolle news dann muss ich bald mal nen 8Kerner bestellen  für auf mein Sabertooth


----------



## winpoet88 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Ich warte in Ruhe ab, bis ich die ersten offiziellen Tests/Benches gelesen habe........und falls "Bulli" wirklich so gut ist rüste ich auf !


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## GoldenMic (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Pass auf sonst heißt es du bistn Fanboy wenn man sich Was schlechteres Kauft auch wenn es Bessere gibt ^^ Laut aussagen von Einigen Leuten hier


 
Heißt es nicht.
Aber wenn es um Geld geht sollte man sich die Sache doch vorher mal im Kopf durchgehen lassen.
Wenn man mit dem Produkt dann zufrieden ist: gut.
Aber dennoch sollte man halt zumindest wissen das es auch noch besser gehen würde.


----------



## tm0975 (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



winpoet88 schrieb:


> Ich warte in Ruhe ab, bis ich die ersten offiziellen Tests/Benches gelesen habe........und falls "Bulli" wirklich so gut ist rüste ich auf !


 
ich bin da ganz entspannt. mich interessiert die erste APU auf basis des Bulldozers. Dafür muß ich dann zwar noch ein jahr warten aber mit 100 watt für ne flotte cpu + gpu kann ich auf ein paar filtereinstellungen verzichten und bin dafür die 100 + 200 watt wärmeentwicklung los. das ist im sommer schon ziemlich nervig. zwar ist das ganze relativ leise, aber ohne klinmaanlage geht im sommer gar nix mit der maschine!


----------



## MasterOlli (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Also ich weis garnicht, warum jedes mal wenn es um AMD geht, auf dem  Phenom 1 rumgeritten wird und er immer niedergemacht wird. Seit nun fast  4 Jahren besitze ich einen Phenom 9850 und bin vollendst zufrieden. Ich  kann immer noch alle neuen Spiele zocken und auch bei Anwendungen  leistet er gute Dienste.

Ach um mal wieder back 2 Topic zu kommen.

Solange keine offiziellen Tests draussen sind, lasse ich mich erst garnicht verrückt machen über angebliche oder wirkliche ergebnisse. Wenn BD draussen ist, werden die ersten offiziellen Tests wohl die stärken oder auch schwächen der BD-Architektur aufzeigen.


----------



## Medcha (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Aber dennoch sollte man halt zumindest wissen das es auch noch besser gehen würde.


 Warum? Verstehe ich nicht. 
Ich vermute, du gehst von dir aus. Du kannst nur mit dem Besten leben, egal ob es Sinn macht oder nicht. Ich gehe davon aus, dass deine Türklinken zuhause aus einer speziellen Legierung sind, dein Auto handgefertigt ist und du sehr wahrscheinlich einen 5-Sterne-Koch zuhause hast. Ansonsten würde deine Aussage nicht zu deinem restlichen Leben passen. 
Also, lass es dir gesagt sein: das ist Unsinn! Kein Mensch muss wissen was "möglich" ist. Interessant ist was gebraucht wird, und damit hast du offensichtlich eher weniger am Hut(nur deine GPU macht mir Denkaufgaben...). Zufriedenheit, darum geht es. Egal, ob Rolls Royce geile Autos baut, ich benötige keins. Aber du vll schon - wie fährt er sich?

und Talk,Talk ist ja schön und gut. Aber wenigstens habe ich die Frauen schon mal gesehen, bevor ich darüber schwärme. Mit Autos recht ähnlich. Das hier ist einfach nur heisse Luft. Und wenn das Wort "Fanboy" fällt bin ich eh weg. Pfui deibel...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Der Phenom I (X4 9600) kam spät, hatte den TLB-Bug, arg niedrige Taktraten, einen sehr hohen Stromverbrauch und konnte zu Beginn nicht mal mit Intels Mittelklasse konkurrieren. Der Phenom I konnte in praktisch keiner Disziplin positiv auffallen, daher wurde er zu Recht kritisiert und ist als Flop in die Geschichte eingegangen. Stimmen die bisherigen Benches, ist Bulldozer auf einem besseren Weg - aber eben lange kein zweiter K8. Der war so gesehen auch zu einem gewissen Teil deshalb toll, weil der Pentium 4 wirklich schlecht war


----------



## sfc (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Willst du den Bulldozer eigentlich immer noch kaufen, wenn sich die Benches aus China bestätigen?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



sfc schrieb:


> Willst du den Bulldozer eigentlich immer noch kaufen, wenn sich die Benches aus China bestätigen?



Wenn sie stimmen, dann ist ein x6 die bessere Option ... außer das BD Topmodel wird für 150€ verkauft .


----------



## Felixxz2 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Nein, Marc hat auch nach den schlechten Benchmarks von corescn.com weiterhin drauf bestanden *"sich einen Bulldozer in den nächsten Wochen einbauen zu wollen." *

Somit weis er wohl mehr und der Bulli wird nicht so schlecht, wie angenommen bzw. wie bei corescn.com getestet. Wär natürlich nicht schlecht, mMn muss er aber schon einen 990X im Multithreaded schlagen um als "gut" eingestuft zu werden, bei weniger Kernen auf Niveau der kleineren Sandys (i5 2400 oder 2300) und Singlethreaded wenigstens 10-15% schneller als der Phenom II, besser auf Nehalem Niveau. Das ganze beim Energieverbrauch unter Vollast  irgendwo zwischen Phenom II X6 965 und i7-960 und im Idle weniger Stromverbrauch als der 2600K, immerhin hat der Bulldozer deutlich bessere Stromsparmechanismen (-> Powergating, im Idel ist wohl nur noch 1 Modul mit L2 Cache an den Strom angeschlossen, Llano hat ja trotz GPU und schlechter Fertigung auch weniger als die Sandys). Standardtakt so 3,5-4GHz, gerne auch weniger oder mehr, solange die Ergebnise oben stimmen. Dann wäre der Bulldozer eine wirklich gute CPU und ich würde ihn mir evtl. kaufen.

Jetzt werden hier bestimmt einige Sagen "hey der Felixxz2 ist verrückt, so ein Fanboy, hofft wohl auf dier Über-CPU". Nur um solchen Kommentaren vorrauszugreifen, meine Hoffnungen sind völlig im Realistischen Rahmen und nicht far away von Intel CPUs und vom technisch Machbaren. Der Bulldozer hat 315mm2 Fläche, 50% (!) mehr als ein 2600K, das MUSS er ordentlich (natürlich keine 50%) in Performance umwandeln können, sonst ist er einfach ein Flop. Außerdem hat AMD 5 Jahre (!) an ihm geforscht, seit 2006 und ihrem Abgang aus dem High End Segment also, da muss schon mal mehr kommen als die x-ste Mittelmaß CPU. Außerdem ist der Faktor Singlethread immernoch da, hier erhoffe ich mir zwar Verbessererungen (und auch, dass die Integer Units nicht mehr teilen müssen, wenn z.B. nur 4 Kerne benötigt werden) allerdings wird man mit einem 2500K/2600K und derem Taktpotenzial immernoch besser fahren, wenn die Anwendung nur 1 oder 2 Threads generiert (-> Starcraft II, 3D Mark 06). Die Zukunft gehört aber eindeutig dem Multithreaded und heutige Spiele nutzen ja fast alle schon 4 Kerne, viele (gerade die CPU lastigen wie GTA 4, Anno 1404, RUSE, CIV 5, Rennspiele, BFBC2/BF3 etc.) auch mehr und da kann ich mir vorstellen, dass im Durschnitt der Bulli in einem Jahr nochmal besser da steht als heute.

Letztenendes finde ich die Archtitektur auch einfach vielversprechend und AMD hat so viele Optimierungen oder Neubauten in der CPU vorgenommen, da muss er einfach mal gut sein und nicht nur so lala. Sie hams doch vor 2006 auch immer geschafft Intel Paroli zu bieten, ihre Ingenieure sind gut, ihre Ideen sind gut und ich finde es wird Zeit, dass Intel mal wieder nen gescheiten Gegner hat. 

Preislich darfs auch gerne mal, zumindest beim Topmodel, auf 300 oder 400€ hingehen, AMD braucht das Geld, für Gamer wird der 8 Kerner eh witzlos und wenn er Multithreaded mehr leistet als der 2600K, dann darf und muss sich AMD das auch bezahlen lassen. Klingt jetzt komisch, aber eine Firma braucht nunmal Geld um zu forschen und zu investieren und daran hats nach dem teuren ATi Kauf gehapert. Und wenn das so bleibt, dann kann AMD langfristig einfach nicht mehr mithalten. Fusion ist zwar auch sehr erfolgreich, aber besonders im Servermarkt MUSS der Bulli einschlagen.

Und ganz zum Schluss muss er natürlich auch dem FX-Kürzel gerecht werden - denn das dürfen nur die wirklich legendären CPUs tragen, die Intel zeigen wo der "(Sledge-) Hammer" hängt.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Da ist aber einer enthusiastisch  AMD hat mit dem "Hammer" den Netburst geplättet, dann möge der "Bulldozer" die Sandy überrollen


----------



## Felixxz2 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Ja möge er! 

Aber er hat sie auch nur geplättet weil die P4s so schlecht waren. Hätte Intel den PIII weiterentwickelt, wäre es auf einen harten Zweikampf rausgelaufen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Habe ich oben bereits erwähnt ... besonders krass ist's in der kommenden PCGH zu sehen, da testen wir einen Gallatin (schnellster Singlecore-Netburst). Das Teil ist so ein kranker Stromfresser


----------



## flankendiskriminator (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Felixxz2 schrieb:


> Der Bulldozer hat 315mm2 Fläche [...] Außerdem hat AMD 5 Jahre (!) an ihm geforscht


 Mal ehrlich: Das sagt NULL über die zu erwartende Performance aus. Das sind die letzten Strohhalme, bevor AMD die Karten auf den Tisch legen muss.

Wenn man sich alleine mal die Hintergrundberichte anschaut, die mit Ingenieuren von AMD mal wirklich Tacheles geredet haben, dann weiß man doch was mit Bulldozer passiert.


----------



## Felixxz2 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich: Das sagt NULL über die zu erwartende Performance aus. Das sind die letzten Strohhalme, bevor AMD die Karten auf den Tisch legen muss.
> 
> Wenn man sich alleine mal die Hintergrundberichte anschaut, die mit Ingenieuren von AMD mal wirklich Tacheles geredet haben, dann weiß man doch was mit Bulldozer passiert.


 
Das sagt serwohl etwas über die Performance aus. Wenn ein 50% größerer Chip die gleiche Leistung bringt, dann ist das einfach ineffizient und be***issen entwickelt. Aus der größeren Fläche muss schon mehr Performance rauskommen, ergo kann er nicht auf 2600K Niveau liegen in MT.

Und auch die Entwicklungszeit und die Tatsache, dass die Architektur ganz neu ist, sprechen für Speed. Wenn die neue Architktur bei Release schon veraltet und zu langsam ist, dann läuft auch hier gründlich was falsch in der R&D Abteilung.


Welche Hintergrundberichte? Willst mal posten pls?


----------



## flankendiskriminator (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Felixxz2 schrieb:


> Das sagt serwohl etwas über die Performance aus. Wenn ein 50% größerer Chip die gleiche Leistung bringt, dann ist das einfach ineffizient und be***issen entwickelt. Aus der größeren Fläche muss schon mehr Performance rauskommen, ergo kann er nicht auf 2600K Niveau liegen in MT.
> 
> Und auch die Entwicklungszeit und die Tatsache, dass die Architektur ganz neu ist, sprechen für Speed. Wenn die neue Architktur bei Release schon veraltet und zu langsam ist, dann läuft auch hier gründlich was falsch in der R&D Abteilung.


Immer noch nichts bei, was irgendwas über die Performance aussagt. Ja, auch mit 50% mehr Chip und ja auch nach Jahren von Entwicklung kann der Chip immer noch langsamer sein. Weder die Chipfläche noch die Entwicklungszeit sagt irgendwas über die Performance aus.



Felixxz2 schrieb:


> Welche Hintergrundberichte? Willst mal posten pls?


 UPDATE: AMD Insiders Speak Out: BAPCo Exit is An Excuse for Bulldozer - Bright Side Of News*


----------



## Felixxz2 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Tolles Argument, es "kann" immer alles sein, auch Intel hat schon, obwohl extremes Geld und auch gute Entwicklungszeit, CPUs verhauen oder war langsamer als AMD. Die große Fläche und die Entwicklungszeit sind natürlich keine 100% Beweise, dass er gut wird, aber deutliche Anzeichen. Die Anzeichen bzw. die Erwartung für einen 32nm 200mm² Phenom II Refresh mit 1-2 Jahren Entwicklungszeit sind viel schlechter. Fakten hat keiner, das ist doch klar, aber Hineise gibt es und die kann man deuten.

Les ich mir mal durch.


EDIT:

Sehr interessanter Artikel, vielen Dank!

Bestätigt das, was ich hier und in anderen Threads schon gesagt habe: AMD ging nach dem ATi Kauf das Geld aus und nun wird an den Entwicklern gespart, um nicht Pleite zu gehen. Ist ja auch klar, dass es an sowas liegt, ich mein AMD hat, wie im Artikel beschrieben, immer gekämpft und große Erfolge einfahren können, das wäre nicht gegangen wenn ihre Entwickler schlecht wären. Aber wenn es natürlich so krass ist, dass einfach die Tools und Menpower nicht bereitgestellt wird, die man braucht um eine gute CPU zu machen, dann kann man ja alles vergessen. Einzig allein bei ATi läufts noch, aber auch dort hat man ja seit HD2000 extrem auf Sparflamme gekocht, das ist geglückt weil die Grundarchitektur gut und ausbaufähig war und nVidia Fehler gemacht hat, aber jetzt müssen sie auch umstellen (weil VLIW mit so vielen Shadern nicht mehr skaliert) und da muss sich erst zeigen was bei raus kommt.

Hoffe mal der neue CEO macht das anders und kann Investoren überzegeugen, damit AMD wieder so arbeiten kann, wie man es von ihnen gewohnt war. Deswegen ist Dirk Meyer wohl auch geflogen, weil man erkannt hat, dass seine Strategie einfach nicht aufgeht bzw. für ein Unternehmen wie AMD viel zu langfristig geplant war.

Jetzt trägt die Partnerschaft mit ATi endlich mal Früchte, Fusion bringt ordentlich Geld rein und vielleicht sehen wir ja in ein paar Jahren, mit Bulldozer 2 oder 3 oder was danach kommt, wieder ein AMD was Intel platt macht. Scheint auch die Einstellung der Entwickler zu sein, denn ihr großer Antrieb ist anscheinend für ihr Unternehemen zu kämpfen, um es dem großen Chipzilla zu zeigen. Ich mein eine bessere Mitarbeitereinstellung gibts doch gar nicht, also macht was draus.


Somit scheint die akte Bulldozer gelaufen, ich hoffe mal Fusion sorgt dafür, dass bei Piledriver wieder ordentlich geklotzt wird und die Architektur so kommt, wie sie gedacht war.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Felixxz2 schrieb:


> im Idle weniger Stromverbrauch als der 2600K, immerhin hat der Bulldozer deutlich bessere Stromsparmechanismen (-> Powergating, im Idel ist wohl nur noch 1 Modul mit L2 Cache an den Strom angeschlossen, Llano hat ja trotz GPU und schlechter Fertigung auch weniger als die Sandys).



Sandy ist sehr sehr stromsparend, du erzählst da mal richtigen Blödsinn ... der Liano ist ein stromfresser hoch10 (für seine Klasse) .

Du lamentierst laufend was von "Platt" machen ohne Hand und Fuß, die Zeichen stehn nun mal dagegen ... AMD hat den Bulldozer nicht umsonst 3 Monate verschoben und 400mhz mehr drauf gepackt als Uhrsprünglich vorgesehn .


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Powergating (C6) hat SNB ganz genauso. Und dass Llano (A8-3850) im Leerlauf sparsamer ist als SNB (i3-210*5*), naja. Wir haben mit einem 550W-Platin-Netzteil gemessen und das war's im Leerlauf praktisch gleich - Kollegen wie die Jungs von HT4U bestätigen dies.


----------



## tm0975 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Sandy ist sehr sehr stromsparend, du erzählst da mal richtigen Blödsinn ... der Liano ist ein stromfresser hoch10 (für seine Klasse) .



ja weil mit viel zu hoher spannung ausgeliefert. man kann (und sollte) den verbrauch halbieren mittels spannungsabsenkung. und 1,2 v soll da mindestens möglich sein. ich werde es bald testen!



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Powergating (C6) hat SNB ganz genauso. Und dass Llano (A8-3850) im Leerlauf sparsamer ist als SNB (i3-210*5*), naja. Wir haben mit einem 550W-Platin-Netzteil gemessen und das war's im Leerlauf praktisch gleich - Kollegen wie die Jungs von HT4U bestätigen dies.


 
ich emine das irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das fällt aber nicht nennenswert ins gewicht, weil da beide gut sind. ein test mit einem 550 W netzteil, nunja da gibts sicherlcih sinnvollere konstellationen. aber ihr werdet sicherlich das genommen haben, was gerade in der testkiste dringesteckt hat.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Wir haben extra das das Platin-Netzteil genommen. Selbst mit einer Pico-PSU verringert sich die Leistungsaufnahme im Leerlauf nur um 2-3 Watt, unter Volllast praktisch gar nicht. Die Frage ist hier auch nicht zwingend die nach der sinnvolleren Konstellation, sondern die nach dem Netzteil mit dem man eine große Bandbreite an Systemen testen kann, ohne das bestimmte Plattformen benachteiligt werden (mit einer 250W-Pico-PSU ist ein Gulftown ineffizient und mit einer 850W-PSU wird Brazos ad absurdum geführt).


----------



## XE85 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



tm0975 schrieb:


> ja weil mit viel zu hoher spannung ausgeliefert.  man kann (und sollte) den verbrauch halbieren mittels  spannungsabsenkung. und 1,2 v soll da mindestens möglich sein. ich werde  es bald testen!



Es ist natürlich richtig das man mit undervolting den Verbrauch senken kann. Nur ist ein Vergleich zwischen einem optimierten System und einem nicht optimierten kein objektiver Vergleich. Man müsste also entweder beide Vergleichprobanden bis an Limit optimieren, sprich undervolten, und dann vergleichen oder man testet, wie es in der Regel gemacht wird, im Auslieferungszustand. Ich persönlich bin für 2teres da man Produkte so testen sollte wie sie vom Hersteller geliefert werden, schlicht weil alles andere nur schwer reproduzierbar ist, da die einzelnen Produkte Serienstreungen haben.

mfg


----------



## tm0975 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



XE85 schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich richtig das man mit undervolting den Verbrauch senken kann. Nur ist ein Vergleich zwischen einem optimierten System und einem nicht optimierten kein objektiver Vergleich. Man müsste also entweder beide Vergleichprobanden bis an Limit optimieren, sprich undervolten, und dann vergleichen oder man testet, wie es in der Regel gemacht wird, im Auslieferungszustand. Ich persönlich bin für 2teres da man Produkte so testen sollte wie sie vom Hersteller geliefert werden, schlicht weil alles andere nur schwer reproduzierbar ist, da die einzelnen Produkte Serienstreungen haben.
> 
> mfg


 
im prinzip ja, nur ist es hier etwas extrem. mir persönlich ist unverständlich, warum AMD das durchaus sehr gute Angebot Llano durch eine derart extrem hohe spannung so verschlechtert.

@marc
man testet nicht zum selbstzweck sondern einen systemaufbau zu einem  bestimmten zweck. daher ist es genau umgekehrt. brazos mit psu testen ist pflicht und high end eben mit  550+. nicht der durchschnitt für alle... und llanos halt mit max 300 watt. bei planet3dnow gibts infos zu  nem sehr guten 300 watt-netzteil. wobei aus ökologischer und  ökonomischer sicht 300 watt schon sehr viel sind.


----------



## kuer (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Mein Gott, was hier wieder selbst ernannte Experten für einen Quark zusammen schreiben. 
Ein Reinfall wird der BD sicher nicht. Sind komischer weise alles Intel Juppies, die hier wettern und versuchen schlecht zu machen. (Zu viel Kohle ausgegeben für den I oder was). 
Wenn die Benches stimmen, und der BD zwischen 2500 und 2600 (in Games) liegt, so ist er schneller als der X6 jetzt. Wenn er Preislich auf dem gleichen Bereich kommt, wie ein 2500 und ihn in arbeits und Spielbereich schlägt, so werde ich immer einen BD vorziehen. Mir ist es egal ob er ein 8 Kerner oder ein 4+4Kerner ist, oder wie auch immer man ihn bezeichnen will. Der Preis und die Leistung ist das einziege was mich interesiert. 
Also ist der BD sicher kein Reinfall. Ihr top Experten und Laberfrösche. Immer vorrausgesetzt, die Benches stimmen.


----------



## Sauerland (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



tm0975 schrieb:


> im prinzip ja, nur ist es hier etwas extrem. mir persönlich ist unverständlich, warum AMD das durchaus sehr gute Angebot Llano durch eine derart extrem hohe spannung so verschlechtert.


 
Wieso kommst du darauf, dass man Llano seitens AMD durch die hohe Spannung verschlechtert. Vielleicht ist es ja so, dass Llano die hohe Spanung einfacht braucht, weil GF es leider nicht schafft eine bessere Ausbeute bei 32nm Prozeß zu erzielen. 

Na meiner Einschätzung bekommt GF derzeit den 32nm Prozeß noch nicht richtig in den Griff. Eben weil man bei GF derartige Schwierigkeiten hat, braucht man wohl die höhere Spannung damit die CPUs wenigsten eine angemessene Leistung abliefern können. Wäre die Spannung niedriger, könnte man halt auch nicht die hohen Mhz-Leistung (2,9 beim 3850) beim Spitzenmodell abliefern. Es gibt ja auch Modelle, bzw. sind vorgesehen, die mit 65Watt auskommen.

Hier muss halt der Fertigungsprozeß voran getrieben werden. Bei Phenom II x4 gab es Anfang ja auch nur Modelle mit 125Watt (x4 3000Mhz), die dann im Laufe der Zeit wie z.B. meiner als x4 3000Mhz mit 95Watt auf den Markt kamen. Jetzt schau mal, wieviel die dort verbessert haben um die derzeitig schnellste x4 Version (980) zu bringen, die ich glaube bei inzwischen 3700Mhz angekommen ist.

Wie ich schon früher geschrieben habe, gehe ich persönlich inzwischen davon aus, dass der Bulldozer genauso floppen wird, wie seinerzeit der erste Phenom I. Jetzt scheint sich das ganze noch dadurch zu verschlimmern, weil man sogar noch den Verkleinerungsprozeß von 45 auf 32nm mit einbeziehen muss. 


Gruß


----------



## Sauerland (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



kuer schrieb:


> Mein Gott, was hier wieder selbst ernannte Experten für einen Quark zusammen schreiben.
> Ein Reinfall wird der BD sicher nicht. Sind komischer weise alles Intel Juppies, die hier wettern und versuchen schlecht zu machen. (Zu viel Kohle ausgegeben für den I oder was).
> Wenn die Benches stimmen, und der BD zwischen 2500 und 2600 (in Games) liegt, so ist er schneller als der X6 jetzt. Wenn er Preislich auf dem gleichen Bereich kommt, wie ein 2500 und ihn in arbeits und Spielbereich schlägt, so werde ich immer einen BD vorziehen. Mir ist es egal ob er ein 8 Kerner oder ein 4+4Kerner ist, oder wie auch immer man ihn bezeichnen will. Der Preis und die Leistung ist das einziege was mich interesiert.
> Also ist der BD sicher kein Reinfall. Ihr top Experten und Laberfrösche. Immer vorrausgesetzt, die Benches stimmen.


 
Da muss ich dich aber enttäuschen, ich bin kein Intellaner und glaube dennoch nicht an den Erfolg der ersten Bulldozer Serie.

Der Bulldozer wurde von keinem geringeren als AMD als die bahnbrechende CPU angepriesen. Der Bulldozer sollte nicht ein paar Punkte schneller sein als seine Mitstreiter aus dem eigenen Haus, wie der 1100er Sechskerner, sondern er sollte angeblich den Mainstream Chip  aus dem Hause Intel hinter sich lassen, zumindest habe ich das so aus den seinerzeitigen Infomationen in Erinnerung.

Bisher und das sind alles nur spekulationen, weil wir ja noch keine richtigen Benchmarks von seriösen Zeitschriften gesehen haben, kommt er anscheinend nur an den SB 2600 von Intel heran. Das war aber seinerzeit nicht das Ziel.

Selbst wenn er nur an die SB 2500 von Intel heran kommt, besteht für AMD die Gefahr, dass die nur über den Preis die CPU verkaufen können. Das wiederum birgt aber das Risiko, dass die Gewinnmargen nicht ausreichend für ein Überleben von AMD sind, was wiederum für den Markt schlecht ist, weil dann die Konkurrenz zu Intel fehlt. Will AMD als Prozessorschmiede überleben, dann brauchen die auch ein Produkt mit dem sie am Markt genügend Geld verdienen können. Schau dir nur mal die Bilanzzahlen der letzten Jahre von AMD an, ich weiss nicht, wer denen noch bereits ist Geld zu geben, wenn die nicht langsam in Trapp kommen. O.K. ein verbesserter 32nm Prozeß könnte Llano als Verkaufsschlager nach vorne bringen und so auch gleichzeitig das notwenige Kapital, worauf man seitens AMD vielleicht auch hofft. Was dann wiederum das vorziehen des Llano vor den Bulldozer erklären könnte.

Derzeit können wir aber alle nur spekulieren und abwarten bis zum Tag X, wo der Bulldozer offiziel ausgeliefert wird und erste offizielle Benchmarks z.B. von PCGH vorliegen.



Gruß


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Man, man, man,
es ist immer wieder Interessant zu lesen wie schlecht doch der BD sein (angeblich) wird.
Ein Reinfall, ein Flopp usw. Und immer sind es die selben (ok meistens) Autoren.
Habt ihr euch schonmal gedacht, dass allein solch ein Gerede dafür verantwortlich
sein kann, dass Firmen pleite gehen?
Wenn ich solch einen schrott lese fehlen mir die Worte.
Was würden die ganzen Intelfans und Ottonormalverbraucher
machen, wenn es kein AMD mehr gibt?
In Zeiten in denen allein die Preise bestimmen könnte, wer würde da wohl den
kürzeren ziehen? Und mit boykottieren ist da dann auch nichts. Dafür hat Intel
viel zu viele Standbeine.
Also bevor die lieben Schriftsteller hier eine Firma unserieös behandeln sollten
sie lieber überlegen wen sie damit schaden.
AMD = Preis / Leistung (leider nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger.)
Die Preise sind fair im Mainstreambereich (Oberklasse haben sie ja nichts, da sah das auch mal anders aus) 

Und zur Leistung ich weiß nicht wie Ihr eure Games zockt, aber meine Games laufen alle flüssig in 1980/1020 
mit meinen Phenom II 955 @3800 Mhz und sollte ein BD schneller sein was juckt es mich dann ob ich 80 oder 100 Frames habe.
Mein Monitor schafft eh nur 60Fps.
Und selbst für Bildbearbeitung (CAD) ist mein Phenom II so schnell wie mein Intel XEON PC in der Firma...

Alle die heute gegen AMD schreien sollen in der Zukunft nicht heulen wenn Intel entweder vom Kartellamt zerschlagen wird oder
die Preise ohne Konkurrenz erhöht. Das ist kein Wohlfahrtsverein und am Ende zahlt Ihr dafür!


----------



## Kubiac (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

So sieht es aus. Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht. Dem ist nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Kubiac schrieb:


> So sieht es aus. Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht. Dem ist nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen.


 
Dankeschön, 
schön das ich das nicht alleine so sehe.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



kuer schrieb:


> Mein Gott, was hier wieder selbst ernannte Experten für einen Quark zusammen schreiben.
> [...]
> Intel Juppies
> [...]
> Laberfrösche


 Kannst du dir solche Textpassagen in Zukunft grundsätzlich verkneifen? In gefühlt jedem zweiten deiner Beiträge zu einer News, die ich lese, hälst du es für erforderlich, Foren-Nutzer mit anderen Ansichten herabzustufen.
--> Argumentieren (oder nicht kommentieren), nicht provozieren


----------



## pibels94 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

stimme ebenfalls zu


----------



## Nico Bellic (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Hehe ... das ist doch "garnix" ---> diesen x6 1090t mußt du haben CPU-Z Validator 3.1


Übelst 
Sicher in der Antakrtis am laufen 





flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich immer noch, dass der Bulldozer den 2600K schlagen wird?


Warum nicht? Ich bin sicher, daß der Bulldozer den 2600 platt macht. Aber darauf kommt es mir nicht so sehr an, denn...




flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Ah, daher weht der Wind. Und dann andere Leute als Fanboy bezeichnen


...
- der Sockel AM3+ ist abwärtskompatibel. Ich kann also zur Not meinen Phenom II reintun.
- Der Bulldozer wird in jedem Falle für alles (!) genug Power haben.
- Der 2600 ist schon was älter.
- Im Gegensatz im 2600 wird der Bulldozer aufgrund seiner 8 Kerne einfach viel länger genug Leistung haben, kannst mir nicht erzählen, daß der 2600 da schneller ist.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Kannst du dir solche Textpassagen in Zukunft grundsätzlich verkneifen? In gefühlt jedem zweiten deiner Beiträge zu einer News, die ich lese, hälst du es für erforderlich, Foren-Nutzer mit anderen Ansichten herabzustufen.
> --> Argumentieren (oder nicht kommentieren), nicht provozieren


 
Er hat aber recht  So bald es um AMD hier geht kommen Die Intel Fanboys und Reden alles zu Grund und Boden, aber Sobald sich ein paar Hier Währen wollen, Heißt es hört auf mit dem Flame Provozieren..... 


Wenn euch AMD nicht Passt schaut doch gar nicht hier rein


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Er hat aber recht


Im Zweifelsfall haben die Forenregeln recht. 


MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> So bald es um AMD hier geht kommen Die Intel Fanboys und Reden alles zu Grund und Boden, aber Sobald sich ein paar Hier Währen wollen, Heißt es hört auf mit dem Flame Provozieren.....


Wie immer: Fragwürdige Beiträge melden, auf Kritik sachlich antworten. ("Leben und leben lassen")


MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Wenn euch AMD nicht Passt schaut doch gar nicht hier rein


 Ich lasse mir als Administrator und Mitglied der Redaktion ganz bestimmt nicht sagen, welche Threads ich in diesem Forum lesen darf und welche nicht. Falls ein Thread nicht für die Allgemeinheit gedacht ist, dann ist er das dank Rechtemanagement im Forum auch nicht. Dieser Thread steht allen Usern des Forums offen.
Das Fanboy-Thema Nr. 1 "AMD vs. Intel" interessiert mich übrigens inhaltlich grundsätzlich nicht. Mich interessiert, ob ein vernünftiger Umgangston untereinander herrscht. 
In diesem Sinne: Weitere Beiträge bitte zum Thema, Fragen/Anregungen/Kritik zur Diskussionskultur allgemein bitte auslagern.


----------



## Nico Bellic (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Ich lasse mir als Administrator und Mitglied der Redaktion ganz bestimmt nicht sagen, welche Threads ich in diesem Forum lesen darf und welche nicht.


Ich glaube zum einen nicht, daß du damit gemeint warst.
Zum anderen sah es mehr nach einer Empfehlung, als nach einem Verbot aus


----------



## Dolomedes (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Also Leute mir ist es vollkommen egal welcher Prozessor für 3 Euro billiger mehr oder weniger Leisung hat.Ober nun von Intel oder AMD ist,...

Geiles gespräch hier im Forum 
Leistung hat der 8 Kerner alle male für mein System,  ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Felixxz2 schrieb:


> Tolles Argument, es "kann" immer alles sein, auch Intel hat schon, obwohl extremes Geld und auch gute Entwicklungszeit, CPUs verhauen oder war langsamer als AMD. Die große Fläche und die Entwicklungszeit sind natürlich keine 100% Beweise, dass er gut wird, aber deutliche Anzeichen. Die Anzeichen bzw. die Erwartung für einen 32nm 200mm² Phenom II Refresh mit 1-2 Jahren Entwicklungszeit sind viel schlechter. Fakten hat keiner, das ist doch klar, aber Hineise gibt es und die kann man deuten.


Nochmal: Die Chipgröße und die Entwicklungszeit sind gar nichts für die Performance. Kein Anzeichen, kein Beweis es ist NICHTS.



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Ich bin sicher, daß der  Bulldozer den 2600 platt macht. Aber darauf kommt es mir nicht so sehr  an, denn...


*Saved*

Ich freu mich dann schon auf das Benchmark-Cherrypicking 




Nico Bellic schrieb:


> - der Sockel AM3+ ist abwärtskompatibel. Ich kann also zur Not meinen Phenom II reintun.


Ich dachte du willst dir nen Bulldozer holen? Warum sollte es da interessieren ob man da ne alte CPU rein kriegt oder nicht?



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> - Der Bulldozer wird in jedem Falle für alles (!) genug Power haben.
> - Der 2600 ist schon was älter.






Nico Bellic schrieb:


> - Im Gegensatz im 2600 wird der Bulldozer aufgrund seiner 8 Kerne  einfach viel länger genug Leistung haben, kannst mir nicht erzählen, daß  der 2600 da schneller ist.


 Wart doch erstmal ab OB der Bulldozer überhaupt schneller ist. Bisher sieht es so aus, dass der Bulldozer bei massiven MT-Apps kleine Vorteile im Bereich von ~10% hat, gleichzeitig aber bei ST vom 2600 massiv geplättet wird. D.h. unterm Strich ist der 2600 nach heutigem Stand das deutlich rundere Paket.


----------



## ColeTrickle (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Abgesehen davon das BD auch kein "wirklicher" 8 Kerner ist, egal was AMD sagt, faktisch ist es eine 4 Core CPU mit CMT, was für den Endkonsument faktisch das gleiche ist wie eine i7 mit 4 Kernen und SMT. On der 2600K älter ist oder nicht spielt garkeine Rolle, es geht um Preis/Leistung, sollte BD schwächer werden als SB nzw. in etwa gleich schnell sein, muß AMD wieder über den Preis kämpfen können, da nämlich der 2600K schon älter ist, aber bis zum heutigen Zeitpunkt keine externe Konkurrenz durch AMD erfahren hat, konnte Intel die Preise fast autonom gestalten. Selbst wenn BD gleich schnell oder marginal (+-10%) schneller/langsamer werden sollte, darf man nicht vergessen, auch der Lebenszyklus eines 2600K neigt sich allmählich dem Ende entgegen bzw. wird durch neuere Modelle abgelöst, wenn ich da an SB-E oder IVY-B denke, sollte AMD langsam mal aus den Pushen kommen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

@ PCGH_Stephan Damit hab ich dich nicht Gemeint jetzt, Du bist Admin da muss man ja auch hier Achten, Ich hab auch nicht gesagt das du dich raus halten sollst sondern eher Andere Nutzer hier die Nur schlecht Reden können. Das war Damit gemeint.


----------



## Jamrock (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Wielange das ganze dann noch dauert bis die BDs endlich biem Endkunden landen ist auch fraglich ( aber ich denk das dauert nicht zu lange).
Das beste an der ganzen Sache ist einfach nur das man weiß wann die ganzen Fanboys mit den Spekulationen endlich Ruhe geben !!!
Ach und die Intel Fraktion sollte sich freuen wenn BD richtig gut wird den das macht ihre Prozzis auch günstiger.

Fortschritt durch Konkurrenz


----------



## XE85 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> ... sondern eher Andere Nutzer hier die Nur schlecht Reden können.



Es darf in jedem Thread jeder posten was er möchte, solange es den Forenregeln entspricht. Und wenn jemand eben keine posetive Meinung zu einem Produkt hat dann ist das eben so. Man kann darauf auch reagieren ohne gleich die Fanboy Keule zu schwingen und persönlich werden. Mit Fakten die das widerlegen zB. Ich bitte daher alle hier sachlich zu bleiben und das Forenunwort F....y zu unterlassen!

mfg


----------



## Rollmops (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



ColeTrickle schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon das BD auch kein "wirklicher" 8 Kerner ist, egal was AMD sagt, faktisch ist es eine 4 Core CPU mit CMT, was für den Endkonsument faktisch das gleiche ist wie eine i7 mit 4 Kernen und SMT. On der 2600K älter ist oder nicht spielt garkeine Rolle, es geht um Preis/Leistung, sollte BD schwächer werden als SB nzw. in etwa gleich schnell sein, muß AMD wieder über den Preis kämpfen können, da nämlich der 2600K schon älter ist, aber bis zum heutigen Zeitpunkt keine externe Konkurrenz durch AMD erfahren hat, konnte Intel die Preise fast autonom gestalten. Selbst wenn BD gleich schnell oder marginal (+-10%) schneller/langsamer werden sollte, darf man nicht vergessen, auch der Lebenszyklus eines 2600K neigt sich allmählich dem Ende entgegen bzw. wird durch neuere Modelle abgelöst, wenn ich da an SB-E oder IVY-B denke, sollte AMD langsam mal aus den Pushen kommen.


 
Dennoch ist es ein unterschied ob man zusätzliche Threads simuliert oder nicht.


----------



## Placebo (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Mal angenommen, der 8150 ist genau so schnell, wie der 2600k. In Spielen macht das keinen Unterschied, weil selbst die min FPS meistens weit über 30 sind. In Anwendungen, die alle acht Kerne nutzen sind sie, wie gesagt gleich auf. Der Preis für das Mainboard ist niedriger, das kann auch der höhere Stromverbrauch nicht aufwiegen (mal abgesehen von einem neuen Netzteil, wenn das alte bis dahin immer gerade so gereicht hat). Wieso gehen hier einige so vehement gegen den Bulldozer vor? Ich sehe wirklich keinen Nachteil, außer für Bencher und 3D-User


----------



## Ahab (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Weil einige nach so langer Entwicklungszeit, soviel Geheimniskrämerei und angesichts der völlig neuen Architektur einfach mehr erwartet haben, als dass AMD nur zu Intel aufschließt. Sie wollten, dass AMD Intel die Rücklichter zeigt. Es ist zwar noch nicht aller Tage Abend, aber die Zeichen sind schon wegweisend denke ich und im schlimmsten Fall versinkt AMD wieder in Mittelmäßigkeit.

Wenn es für Spiele reicht (und das wird es bei Weitem) und die Preise passen wird sich AMD wie schon beim Phenom II bei Spielern größter Beliebtheit erfreuen, daran ist auch nichts schlimmes. Aber auch ich würde AMD durchaus mal wieder die Krone gönnen.

Und auch ich finde es sehr erschütternd, dass die ersten Vorzeichen wieder nur auf Gleichziehen stehen, statt auf Überholen. So viel Zeit, Innovationen und Heimlichtuerei - und es reicht am Ende wieder nur für den zweiten Platz.


----------



## Rollmops (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Naja einen zweiten K8 zu erwarten war meiner Meinung nach von vornherein ein bisschen hoch gegriffen... Gerade bei der Pro Takt Leistung von Intel bei der Core2 und Core iX Serie...
Also ich mein man kann viel erwarten, aber Wunder gibts einfach nicht alle Tage. Intel hat damals vom K8 gelernt...


----------



## PsychoQeeny (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Wenn AMD es mit BD schafft (auch wenn es nur mit hohen Takt möglich ist) , an Intels Mainstream ranzukommen ... wenn es dann so ist , dann würde ich folgende Rechnung empfehlen

Sandy = Stromsparend - gute Leistung - hohe Übertaktbarkeit

Bully = grösserer Stromverbrauch - gute Leistung - mäßige Übertaktbarkeit(weil mit 4,2ghz Turbo ist das schon Heavy) - AMD Produziert in GER = Arbeitzplätze(3500rum)

Wenn die Leistung ähnlich gleich ist, Bully zwar bisl mehr Energie verbrät, würde ich Bulldozer empfehlen (wer aber "unbedingt" viel leistung durch oc haben will dann aber Intel) .


----------



## Psycho1996 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Bully = grösserer Stromverbrauch - gute Leistung - *mäßige Übertaktbarkeit(weil mit 4,2ghz Turbo ist das schon Heavy)* - *AMD Produziert in GER = Arbeitzplätze(3500rum)*


 
1.: Wer sagt das Bully sich net gut OCen lässt? Vielleicht ist die Architektur auch auf extrem hohe Takte ausgelegt (5,X GHz unter Luft?)... Aber genug... meine Glaskugel ist grad kaputt gegangen....

2.: Wusst ich garnet  Gutes Argument für AMD


----------



## Rollmops (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

zu 2. 
AMD hatte mal einen Standort in Dresden (Fab 36 glaub ich, Firmenname AMD Saxony..). Heutzutage heisst das Werk Globalfoundries was für AMD produziert.


----------



## Placebo (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Psycho1996 schrieb:


> 1.: Wer sagt das Bully sich net gut OCen lässt? Vielleicht ist die Architektur auch auf extrem hohe Takte ausgelegt (5,X GHz unter Luft?)... Aber genug... meine Glaskugel ist grad kaputt gegangen....


 Das ist schon allein wegen der TDP-Einstufung wahrscheinlich.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Man kann nie sagen ob Bd sich ******* OC lässt, Genau wie bei Den PII manche packen mit 1.35vcore 4GHz Manche erst mit 1.5vcore So wird das auch beim Bulldozer sein nur halt mit anderen Spannungen (niedriger)


----------



## PsychoQeeny (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Psycho1996 schrieb:


> 1.: Wer sagt das Bully sich net gut OCen lässt? Vielleicht ist die Architektur auch auf extrem hohe Takte ausgelegt (5,X GHz unter Luft?)... Aber genug... meine Glaskugel ist grad kaputt gegangen....
> 
> 2.: Wusst ich garnet  Gutes Argument für AMD



Der Bully rennt schon mit 4,2ghz , auch wenn es so ist das man 5ghz gut hinbekommt, sind das 18%oc(von den 4,2ghz ausgehend) = Leistung ... 2600k kann man aber um 30% oc = 30% mehr 



Rollmops schrieb:


> zu 2.
> AMD hatte mal einen Standort in  Dresden (Fab 36 glaub ich, Firmenname AMD Saxony..). Heutzutage heisst  das Werk Globalfoundries was für AMD produziert.



Trotzdem arbeiten da um die 3000  und nicht "hatte"  mal...


----------



## ColeTrickle (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

1. Ist es vollkommen egal wo AMD produziert oder nicht, es geht um ein Produkt und nicht um Sachsen...ich komme auch aus Leipzig, deswegen ist mir aber BMW nicht lieber als Audi oder Mercedes.

2. SB (3,5Ghz mit Turbo) hat im Schnitt ein Übertaktungspotential von 30-45%, das macht dann 4,5-5,0Ghz. BD welcher bei Turbo schon 4,2Ghz anlegt, würde bei diesem relativen gleichen Potential schon bei rund 6,0Ghz sein, das bezweifle ich mal an dieser Stelle.

Es ist eig. ganz einfach, das kann man ruhig sagen ohne Intel zu lieben oder AMD. Intel hat sowohl im Desktop Bereich als auch im OEM/Server Bereich gigantische Marktanteile von weit über 80%, AMD mußte die letzten Jahre stetig über den Preis Kunden gewinnen, noch dazu waren die CPU's deutlich denen von Intel unterlegen, sie benötigten stets mehr Takt, zum Teil über 500 Mhz mehr um bei einigen Benches afaik glaich schnell zu sein wie Intel. Intel hat jetzt nun schon fast ein 3/4 Jahr keine Konkurrenz bei SB, AMD muß endlich BD releasen, dieser muß mindestens gleiche Leistung bei gleichem Takt erreichen, besser wäre natürlich SB durchweg überlegen zu sein, sei es Single -oder Multileistung. Sollte das nicht der Fall sein, muß AMD wie die letzten Jahre wieder über den Preis kämpfen, bei der Chipgröße (ca. 300 vs. 200) hat hier AMD den weitaus schlechteren Spielraum. Die letzten Jahre hatte AMD nicht unbedingt die besten Umsatz -und Gewinnzahlen. Zu wünschen wäre ein schneller BD, da Wettbewerb immer das Geschäft belebt und am Ende uns den Konsumenten zu Gute kommt, persönlich denke ich aber aufgrund der ganzen Verschiebungen und geleakten Benches (ob nun Fake oder nicht, wissen wir nicht, aber an gerüchten ist oftmals was dran, erinnere nur an Stromverbrauch GTX 480, oder kaum leistungsplus einer 6970 im Vgl. zur 5870), das BD maximal gleichziehen wird mit SB und nur in einigen wenigen Szenarien besser ist, in der Regel aber eher schlechter ist. Das wäre für AMD nicht gut, egal ob BD nun besser wird als ein Phenom 2, den der Markt bzw. der Wettbewerb entsteht nicht ziwschen Phenom 2 und BD, sondern zwischen SB und BD!


----------



## Psycho1996 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Der Bully rennt schon mit 4,2ghz , auch wenn es so ist das man 5ghz gut hinbekommt, sind das 18%oc(von den 4,2ghz ausgehend) = Leistung ... 2600k kann man aber um 30% oc = 30% mehr



Nur: Sandy bei 5 GHz: Was waren nochmal so die Kommentare in diversen Foren? Denen sind doch reihenweise die Sandys abgeraucht weil sies mit dem Takt übertrieben haben... Oder waren das alles die "Auto-VCore Fails"?




ColeTrickle schrieb:


> 1. Ist es vollkommen egal wo AMD produziert oder nicht, es geht um ein Produkt und nicht um Sachsen...ich komme auch aus Leipzig, deswegen ist mir aber BMW nicht lieber als Audi oder Mercedes.
> 
> Es ist eig. ganz einfach, das kann man ruhig sagen ohne Intel zu lieben oder AMD. Intel hat sowohl im Desktop Bereich als auch im OEM/Server Bereich gigantische Marktanteile von weit über 80%, AMD mußte die letzten Jahre stetig über den Preis Kunden gewinnen, noch dazu waren die CPU's deutlich denen von Intel unterlegen, sie benötigten stets mehr Takt, zum Teil über 500 Mhz mehr um bei einigen Benches afaik glaich schnell zu sein wie Intel. Intel hat jetzt nun schon fast ein 3/4 Jahr keine Konkurrenz bei SB, AMD muß endlich BD releasen, dieser muß mindestens gleiche Leistung bei gleichem Takt erreichen, besser wäre natürlich SB durchweg überlegen zu sein, sei es Single -oder Multileistung.!


 
1.: Es wäre für mich aber das Argument, wenn beide CPUs in etwa gleich schnell sein würden...

2.: Warum soll die Geschwindigkeit eines Chips NUR an der IPC fetgesetzt werden? Angenommen AMD würde es schaffen einen Phenom II X6 mit 8 GHz unter Luft stabil laufen zu lassen (Was nie eintreten wird) ... Dann würden sämtliche Intel Desktop Prozzis dumm da stehen und das TROTZ besserer IPC...

IPC ist nicht alles...


----------



## Das Daub (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Ich halte zu AMD bis zum Untergang und jeder Intelfanboy (ja, die gibt es) sollte beten das dies nie eintreffen wird.
Dann wird ein 2600K 1000€ kosten.
Aber ihr habt ja bestimmt alle zuviel Geld.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Das Daub schrieb:


> Ich halte zu AMD bis zum Untergang und jeder Intelfanboy (ja, die gibt es) sollte beten das dies nie eintreffen wird.
> Dann wird ein 2600K 1000€ kosten.
> Aber ihr habt ja bestimmt alle zuviel Geld.
> Ja, ich bin ein AMD-Fanboy und stolz drauf und dagegen könnt ihr nichts machen.


 

Können wir zwar nicht, aber solche Kommentare sind doch Unnötig auch wenn ich AMD mag 



@Thema; Was meint ihr Wie weitn Bulldozer Gehen tut? oder sind die Dinger schon Hoch Getaktet Und packen nicht mehr wie 4.6GHz oder gar 5GHz


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Der Bully rennt schon mit 4,2ghz , auch wenn es so ist das man 5ghz gut hinbekommt, sind das 18%oc(von den 4,2ghz ausgehend) = Leistung ... 2600k kann man aber um 30% oc = 30% mehr




FX-8170 soll mit Turbo 4,5GHz rennen  Ohne sind das 3,9GHz !!
Auch sind die 4,2GHz nur der Turbo! Wenn dann sollte man von 3,6GHz reden und das ist dann fast so viel wie SB!!


@ Das Daub

Da gebe ich dir Recht  Ich habe es aber nicht hinbekommen zu warten leider! AMD ist da aber selbst dran Schuld!


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Also ist dein Post nicht weiter relevant, da eh keine Diskussion zustande kommen kann.
> 
> Wieso muss man überhaupt Fan von irgend was sein, kauft euch die HW die euch aktuell am meisten anspricht und gut ist.




Wiso gibt es Fußball Fans ? Oder wiso gibt es Fans von Sportwagen ?


----------



## Rizzard (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wiso gibt es Fußball Fans ? Oder wiso gibt es Fans von Sportwagen ?



Mit Fan von "irgend was" war bei mir nur die Rubrik Hardware gemeint.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Mit Fan von "irgend was" war bei mir nur die Rubrik Hardware gemeint.




Damit meine ich auch das man eben von allem ein Fan sein kann! Ob es nun ein Auto ist, Fußball, oder Hardware ist alles das gleiche!


----------



## flankendiskriminator (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Placebo schrieb:


> Der Preis für das Mainboard ist niedriger


 Das billigste AM3+ Board kostet 39€, das billigste 1155 41€.

Ist das jetzt echt relevant? Oder bleiben sonst keine Pro-Argumente mehr?

Entscheidend wird eben nicht nur sein wer wo schneller ist, sondern auch wie oft das der Fall ist und natürlich am Wichtigsten der Abstand.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

...ganz anders: *@ ColeTrickle*: eine der leider hier rar gesäten ausgewogenen Kommentare..


----------



## PsychoQeeny (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Nur: Sandy bei 5 GHz: Was waren nochmal so die Kommentare in diversen Foren? Denen sind doch reihenweise die Sandys abgeraucht weil sies mit dem Takt übertrieben haben... Oder waren das alles die "Auto-VCore Fails"?


 
Das passiert bei jeder CPU (nicht nur bei SB) ... Trotzalledem ist beim SB viel Luft nach oben, 4,5ghz sind kein Problem mit LuKü ...
 dieses dann 30% mehr Leistung entspricht (Games außen vor gelassen)
Aber beim Bully, der schon mit 4,2ghz rennt bekommst du im Leben nicht diese 30% hin(weil dieses dann 5,5ghz sein müßten) und dabei ist nicht einmal die "pro" takt leistung des SB mit hochgerechnet, die pro MHZ auch mehr wird .


----------



## Blutengel (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Mal meine Meinung!

Dieses 4,2 + 30% ist doch Käse! Da muss vom Grundwert 3,6 ausgegangen werden, da die 4.2 über den Turbo ja schon einer Leistungssteigerung, sprich OC entsprechen!


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Blutengel schrieb:


> Mal meine Meinung!
> 
> Dieses 4,2 + 30% ist doch Käse! Da muss vom Grundwert 3,6 ausgegangen werden, da die 4.2 über den Turbo ja schon einer Leistungssteigerung, sprich OC entsprechen!




Das meine ich ja auch! Habe ich auch schon eine Seite davor geschrieben!
Mit dem FX-8170 der mit Turbo 4,5GHz macht, muss man dann auch nicht mal übertakten!


----------



## PsychoQeeny (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das meine ich ja auch! Habe ich auch schon eine Seite davor geschrieben!
> Mit dem FX-8170 der mit Turbo 4,5GHz macht, muss man dann auch nicht mal übertakten!


 

Gerade du müßtest es verstehen --> BD ~ 4,2ghz = SB ~ 3,5ghz | SB ~ 4,5ghz = BD 5,5(wenn nicht noch mehr)ghz | SB ~ 5ghz = BD(der gerade hochgegangen ist) 

Aber hin oder her, dieser ganze "Turbomißt" ist für uns eh Irrrelevant weil durch den Stromsparmodus + oc hab (zb.) ich ein "Turbo" 1,6ghz - 4ghz was eh bei weiten mehr ist als ...


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Gerade du müßtest es verstehen --> BD ~ 4,2ghz = SB ~ 3,5ghz | SB ~ 4,5ghz = BD 5,5(wenn nicht noch mehr)ghz | SB ~ 5ghz = BD(der gerade hochgegangen ist)




Was Bulldozer leisten wird steht doch noch nicht mal offiziell fest!!!

Aber wer sowiso nur spielen will kann eh nen X4 nehmen oder so!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

wann und wo kann man den Erwerben? (Shop, Datum) 

Und welche Modelle kommen jetzt auf den Markt?  

Das wäre das was mich interessiert, die Benchmarks sind mir egal, lieber selber testen an den Anwendungen die man braucht 

Ausserdem sollte man den höheren Ram-Takt nicht vergessen..


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Ich würde am liebsten mal seriöse Benches sehen....
Könnte mir vorstellen das die Erwartungen von den Kunden zu hoch ist - Bulldozer wird nicht so wie damals der "Hammer"


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> wann und wo kann man den Erwerben? (Shop, Datum)
> 
> Und welche Modelle kommen jetzt auf den Markt?
> 
> ...




Den kannst du dann kaufen wenn er offiziell zu kaufen ist!

Von den X8 werden es FX-8110,8130 und 8150 sein! Anfang 2012 dann noch der FX-8170!


----------



## Darkfleet85 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Nö, aber er wird bestimmt nicht langsamer, sonst würden die den nicht verkaufen, ist ja wohl logisch oder?

Der höhere Ramtakt, die "neuartigen" Coresanbindungen mögen doch wohl was herbringen. Muss ja nicht schneller als der beste Intel sein, sondern den Anwendungen und Games gerecht sein für die nächsten paar Jahre. 
Ob ich jetzt nen Intemar...aehh 3dMark punkt mehr habe oder nicht ist mir so lang wie breit


----------



## Blutengel (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Aber wer sowiso nur spielen will kann eh nen X4 nehmen oder so!


 
Genau das werd ich übermorgen auch tun


----------



## totovo (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Wann verstehen hier einige eigentlich, dass man zwei völlig unterschiedliche CPU-Architekturen *nicht mit dem Takt *vergleichen kann!!!

Das geht einfach nicht, das gibt es zu viele Faktoren die das verhindern.
Oder ist eine HD5870 plötzlich schlechter als eine GTX470 weil der Takt von ersterer häher ist??


----------



## Placebo (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Das billigste AM3+ Board kostet 39€, das billigste 1155 41€.
> 
> Ist das jetzt echt relevant? Oder bleiben sonst keine Pro-Argumente mehr?
> 
> Entscheidend wird eben nicht nur sein wer wo schneller ist, sondern auch wie oft das der Fall ist und natürlich am Wichtigsten der Abstand.


 Ich glaube, du weißt sehrwohl, wie das gemeint war, dass du nämlich für den gleichen Funktionsumfang bei Intel mehr zahlen wirst. Davon abgesehen nehme ich doch nicht die teuerste CPU der neuen Generation und das billigste Mainboard 

Der Abstand ist genau so egal, wichtig ist, dass die CPU die Leistung erziehlt, die ich von ihr fordere. Das werden beide tun (jedenfalls im fiktiven Szenario 8150 = 2600K). Der Abstand ist nur für die wichtig, die sagen wollen "Ich hab' den längeren... Balken in genau diesem PCGH Testbereich"
Entscheidend ist wirklich, wer wo schneller ist: du hast die beste Über-CPU, deine Anwendugen fordern aber nur 5% der Leistung? Dann Glückwunsch zum Fehlkauf.



> Das geht einfach nicht, das gibt es zu viele Faktoren die das verhindern.
> Oder ist eine HD5870 plötzlich schlechter als eine GTX470 weil der Takt von ersterer häher ist??


Nein aber der Pentium 4 hatte die göttlichste Architektur von allen CPUs bis heute


----------



## MezZo_Mix (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



totovo schrieb:


> Wann verstehen hier einige eigentlich, dass man zwei völlig unterschiedliche CPU-Architekturen *nicht mit dem Takt *vergleichen kann!!!
> 
> Das geht einfach nicht, das gibt es zu viele Faktoren die das verhindern.
> Oder ist eine HD5870 plötzlich schlechter als eine GTX470 weil der Takt von ersterer häher ist??


 
(Y) So muss man es auch sehen ICH WÜRDE MAL sagen Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht !


----------



## PsychoQeeny (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



totovo schrieb:


> Wann verstehen hier einige eigentlich, dass man zwei völlig unterschiedliche CPU-Architekturen *nicht mit dem Takt *vergleichen kann!!!


 
Klar kann man das, wenn CPU A mit 4,2ghz so schnell ist wie CPU B mit 3,5ghz dann ... braucht CPU A wieviel ghz um so schnell zu sein wie CPU B mit 4,2ghz?



totovo schrieb:


> Oder ist eine HD5870 plötzlich schlechter als eine GTX470 weil der Takt von ersterer häher ist??



Lol was für ein Vergleich Was hat ein Lockenwickler mit einer Waschmaschiene zu tun


----------



## Darkfleet85 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Klar kann man das, wenn CPU A mit 4,2ghz so schnell ist wie CPU B mit 3,5ghz dann ... braucht CPU A wieviel ghz um so schnell zu sein wie CPU B mit 4,2ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol was für ein Vergleich Was hat ein Lockenwickler mit einer Waschmaschiene zu tun



Welche CPU die bereits auf dem Markt ist hat den die gleiche Architektektur/Anbindung Speicherbandbreite wie der BD? Keinen! Also hör auf was zu behaupten wenn du keine Ahnung hast


----------



## totovo (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Klar kann man das, wenn CPU A mit 4,2ghz so schnell ist wie CPU B mit 3,5ghz dann ... braucht CPU A wieviel ghz um so schnell zu sein wie CPU B mit 4,2ghz?



yop, das geht innerhalb einer Architektur, aber nicht mit zwei komplett unterschiedlichen Architekturen!!! Das ging vor 2 Jahrzehnten, wo Funktionseinheiten und Funktionsumfang im wesentlichen gleich waren, heuten geht das nicht mehr!

Dann ziehe eher den Gflop/Watt vergleich heran, das ist allemal näher an der Realität!




> Lol was für ein Vergleich Was hat ein Lockenwickler mit einer Waschmaschiene zu tun



Der vergleich ist doch der selbe, nur das es hier halt um ATI und nVideo geht, sonst sind die Bedingungen gleich: komplett unterschiedliche Architekturen, gleicher Preis, fast gleiche Leistung....

Dann könnte ich sagen du vergleichst einen Diesel mit einem Benzin Motor, der eine braucht weniger Umdrehungen um ein bestimmtes Drehmoment zu erhalten, der andere mehr. Und was macht das, so lang die Ausgangsleistung am Ende stimmt?


----------



## kampfschaaaf (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Seid Ihr verrückt? Wie heißt das Thema noch gleicht? Agena? Geld? Graphikkarte?

Das Thema heißt: *Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche.*

*Auf der GC2011 wurde mir am Alternate-Stand versichert: Er wird in 2-3 Wochen gelistet. *Wer Alternate kennt, der weiß, daß es dann mit der Auslieferung nicht mehr lange dauert.

MfG kampfschaaaf 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Placebo schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du weißt sehrwohl, wie das gemeint war, dass du nämlich für den gleichen Funktionsumfang bei Intel mehr zahlen wirst. Davon abgesehen nehme ich doch nicht die teuerste CPU der neuen Generation und das billigste Mainboard


Warum nicht, solange das Mainboard alles mitbringt, was man braucht? Nicht jeder braucht ein 300€+ Mainboard.



Placebo schrieb:


> Der Abstand ist genau so egal, wichtig ist, dass die CPU die Leistung erziehlt, die ich von ihr fordere. Das werden beide tun (jedenfalls im fiktiven Szenario 8150 = 2600K). Der Abstand ist nur für die wichtig, die sagen wollen "Ich hab' den längeren... Balken in genau diesem PCGH Testbereich"
> Entscheidend ist wirklich, wer wo schneller ist: du hast die beste Über-CPU, deine Anwendugen fordern aber nur 5% der Leistung? Dann Glückwunsch zum Fehlkauf.


So ein Quatsch, wenn ich für das gleiche Geld eine 10% schnellere CPU kaufen kann, warum sollte ich das nicht tun? Wäre doch schön doof die billigere zu nehmen.


----------



## spionkaese (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Warum nicht, solange das Mainboard alles mitbringt, was man braucht? Nicht jeder braucht ein 300€+ Mainboard.
> 
> 
> So ein Quatsch, wenn ich für das gleiche Geld eine 10% schnellere CPU kaufen kann, warum sollte ich das nicht tun? Wäre doch schön doof die *billigere* zu nehmen.


Du meinst die schlechtere  

Edit:
Und um auf den Takt zurückzukommen:
Man kann ohne Probleme zwei CPUs anhand des Taktes vergleichen.
Die Obergrenzen sind nämlich ziemlich ähnlich, deswegen schafft die eine CPU selbst mit OC nicht die selbe Leistung wie die andere (bei max. Takt), um auf das Beispiel zurückzukommen.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Du meinst die schlechtere


 Ja, whooops


----------



## PsychoQeeny (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Welche CPU die bereits auf dem Markt ist hat den die gleiche Architektektur/Anbindung Speicherbandbreite wie der BD? Keinen! Also hör auf was zu behaupten wenn du keine Ahnung hast



Die Architektur ist da völlig wurscht, wichtig ist was diese dann "leistet" ... und wenn die eine 1ghz mehr braucht um das gleiche Ergebnis zu bekommen wie die andere, ist das nicht gut .
Wenn ein Intel P4 mit 3ghz so gut war , wie ein Athlon mit 2ghz lachten alle über Intel ... aber jetzt soll es (ehm) Unterschiedlich sein ???? Lol ich fass es nicht


----------



## ColeTrickle (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Klar kann man das, wenn CPU A mit 4,2ghz so schnell ist wie CPU B mit 3,5ghz dann ... braucht CPU A wieviel ghz um so schnell zu sein wie CPU B mit 4,2ghz?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol was für ein Vergleich Was hat ein Lockenwickler mit einer Waschmaschiene zu tun



Der normale Endkonsument, der nicht bei MM einkauft hat aber keine Ahnung von der Architektur, mich z.B. interessiert sie auch nur bedingt.

Wenn ich zwei CPU's habe, beide verbrauchen z.B. gleich viel Strom, aber CPU A benötigt für z.B. 100 Fps 4Ghz, die andere nur 3,5Ghz, ich weiß beide lassen sich ohne Probleme übertakten, CPU A aber vielleicht nur um 0,5Ghz, B aber um ein 1Ghz, ist dank OC Potential CPU B besser für mich, aber das sind alles nur Spekulationen, keiner weiß ob BD SB schlagen wird, ob er dafür den Turbo brauch oder nicht, ich würde mir einen guten BD wünschen, auch wenn ich Intel nutze, da Wettbewerb immer am besten ist, rein aus BWL Sicht (Studiere ich ja), wäre es sehr gut, aber hier sollte AMD dann doch relativ gesehen doch besser sein, als SB, z.B. bei 3,6Ghz doch schon +10%, nicht nur durch den Turbo...auch als AMD Fan muß man erkennen das AMD nachlegen muß. SB wird nie 1000€ kosten, nochmal SB hatte damals und heute keine Konkurrenz durch AMD, Intel hatte nur Konkurrenz durche eigene i7 CPU's, die SB-E CPU's werden wie auch schon der 990X sicherlich wieder 1000€ sprengen, aber SB ist bei Intel nur oberer Mainstream bzw. Performance, nicht mehr nicht weniger.

AMD muß eine CPU liefern, die ähnlich viel kostet wie der 2600K, gleiche Performance ohne Turbo bei ca. gleichem Verbrauch liefert, alles andere würde jeden neutral eingestellten Käufer nicht dazu bewegen AMD zu kaufen,...ist leider so. Denn wenn BD wirklich 4,2Ghz brauch um mit einem 2600K bei 3,5Ghz gleich zu ziehen, ist das eben nicht sonderlich gut, auch wenn es einige sicherlich anders sehen, den den Kunden interessiert es nicht ob und wie schwer eine komplett neue Architektur ist, er sieht nur Geld und Leistung, evtl. noch Verbrauch wenn er einen kleinen Ökotouch hat.

Bis jetzt alles nur Spekulationen, ich wünsche mir jedenfalls einen guten BD .


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Wenn ein Intel P4 mit 3ghz so gut war , wie ein Athlon mit 2ghz lachten alle über Intel ... aber jetzt soll es (ehm) Unterschiedlich sein ???? Lol ich fass es nicht


 
Das ist total darunter untergegangen, dass AMD einen quasi 8Kerner einem Intel Vierkerner entgegensetzen will!


----------



## PsychoQeeny (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Das ist total darunter untergegangen, dass AMD einen quasi 8Kerner einem Intel Vierkerner entgegensetzen will!



Ja, Sandy 4200+  ich habe zb. eine Sandy 5000+  (geilo, mit 1,16v wie ein Bulli mit 5ghz ~ 1,4v)


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Das ist total darunter untergegangen, dass AMD einen quasi 8Kerner einem Intel Vierkerner entgegensetzen will!




Währen es 8 echte Kerne währe Sandy locker hinten


----------



## Psycho1996 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Währen es 8 echte Kerne währe Sandy locker hinten


 

AMD: Wir wollen den Phenom II X8


----------



## Placebo (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Warum nicht, solange das Mainboard alles mitbringt, was man braucht? Nicht jeder braucht ein 300€+ Mainboard.
> 
> 
> So ein Quatsch, wenn ich für das gleiche Geld eine 10% schnellere CPU kaufen kann, warum sollte ich das nicht tun? Wäre doch schön doof die billigere zu nehmen.


 OK, in diesem Fall hast du recht, war aber auch nicht das von mir am Anfang genannte Beispiel. Ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass ich ungern mehr in etwas investiere, das genau da die Mehrleistung hat, wo ich sie nicht brauche. Außerdem würde ich momentan sowieso zum Xeon E3-1230 raten.

Wer hat eigentlich außer Domainimhaber behauptet, dass der 8150 mit 3,6 (4,2) GHz taktet? Laut dem AMD-Blog hieß es nämlich einmal, das das Design für über 3,5 GHz ausgelegt ist. Wieso soll dann das kommende Topmodell nur 100 MHz mehr haben? Eher noch mehr, oder? (Außer Globalfoudries hat riesigen Mist gebaut)


----------



## MRT1991 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

also ich hoffe sehr stark das mal amd den vorschlaghammer gegen intel zieht falls nicht währe ich einer seits sehr treurig und anderer seits voll wut 
weshalb investieren wir eig in amd wenn die es nicht gebacken bekommen eine vernünftige CPU zu bauen damals hatte es doch auch prima geklappt keine sorge leute ich bin kein intell hasser aber falls der bully den kürzeren ziehen sollte dan wird amd mich als sehr treuen kunden verlieren und das soll keine drohung sein das ist ne ansage und ich glaube das viele leute genau so denken wie ich aber trozdem bin ich noch voll zuversicht das da noch was kommen könnte falls nicht dan pp ne wen die meinen das die ihre kohle für diesen ati crap rausschiesen müssen und die desktop cpus vernachlässigen müssen dan müssen die wohl damit rechnen das bully den kürzeren zieht und das wird denke ich ma um AMD s überleben in den nächsten jahren gehen


----------



## Felixxz2 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> also ich hoffe sehr stark das mal amd den vorschlaghammer gegen intel zieht falls nicht währe ich einer seits sehr treurig und anderer seits voll wut
> weshalb investieren wir eig in amd wenn die es nicht gebacken bekommen eine vernünftige CPU zu bauen damals hatte es doch auch prima geklappt keine sorge leute ich bin kein intell hasser aber falls der bully den kürzeren ziehen sollte dan wird amd mich als sehr treuen kunden verlieren und das soll keine drohung sein das ist ne ansage und ich glaube das viele leute genau so denken wie ich aber trozdem bin ich noch voll zuversicht das da noch was kommen könnte falls nicht dan pp ne wen die meinen das die ihre kohle für diesen ati crap rausschiesen müssen und die desktop cpus vernachlässigen müssen dan müssen die wohl damit rechnen das bully den kürzeren zieht und das wird denke ich ma um AMD s überleben in den nächsten jahren gehen


 
Deshalb bringt es AMD nicht auf Reihe: UPDATE: AMD Insiders Speak Out: BAPCo Exit is An Excuse for Bulldozer - Bright Side Of News*

Ihnen ist nach dem ATi Kauf das Geld ausgegangen und sie sparen an den Entwicklern, die jetzt nicht mehr die Ressourcen haben um gute CPUs zu bauen.


----------



## MRT1991 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

naja dan wunderts mich echt nicht das dei cpus leider nicht mehr so top sind wie alla athlon noch vor dem 64 X2 was ich besitze was leider schon am anfang der dualcores den kürzeren gezogen hat ich hoffe wenigstens das der neue ceo der früher bei ibm gearbeitet hat mal was aus der firma AMD macht ich drücke den vom ganzen herzen die daumen wenss sein muss sollen die ATI verstoßen verwerfen oder was auch immer wen dan sollten die mit Nvidia zsm arbeiten die wissen was highend grakas brauchen bei den atis hat man ja das probleme meistens mit den kühler die ja so laut dröhnen wie die schimmelbox360 da ist das beispiel PS3 ganz klaare sache 

eig kan man noch was aus amd machen falls jetz der bully doch schneller sein sollte aber nur mit turbo dan ist das aus meiner hinsicht schon ein ganz großer sprung auch wen jetzt die meisten rumhetzen wie der bully hat doch 8kerne USW ja er hat 8 kerne aber schon davon gehört das die kerne keine vollwertigen kerne sind die bringen nur die 80% lesitung eines k10 oder so wahr das glaube ich  wie dem auch sei  also falls es nur mit turbo die intel topt dan heisst es für mich nur der bully braucht nur noch den feinschliff und dan wird er hoffendlich den intel in den a*** treten  also den sieg würde ich AMD schon gönnen also tut das auch und bleibt ma bischen auf dem teppich und hatet nicht hir rum mit uuh und oooh der satromverbrauch und die wärme Und son sch*** wen sich einer so eine monster cpu holt der jenige wird schon wissen worauf er sich da einlässt und wer geld für sone cpu hat der wird ja auch nicht auf den verbrauch achten ist doch bei den SUV s doch auch soo bei den schaichs Z.B die mit ihren öl pumpen was die da für kutschen fahren habt ihr das gesehen


----------



## flankendiskriminator (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

MRT, deine Shifttaste scheint zu klemmen. Außerdem auch Punkt und Komma. Und Rechtschreibung wohl auch. Das ist mehr als nur unlesbar...


----------



## hfb (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> AMD Produziert in GER = Arbeitzplätze(3500rum)


 
AMD produziert gar nichts. AMD hat keine Fertigung. AMD lässt produzieren.



totovo schrieb:


> Oder ist eine HD5870 plötzlich schlechter als eine GTX470 weil der Takt von ersterer häher ist??


 
Deswegen nicht. Dafür gibt es genug andere Gründe.
Ups, die NVideologie ist mit mir durchgegangen.


----------



## MRT1991 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

sorry das ich dich das frage aber was soll man an dieser. schreibt art am pc unlesbar sein xD und auserdehm wen juckts ob da punkt und komma ist also mich jedenfalls nicht 

also bitte unterlass bitte diese lehrerein im forum danke  das würde ne menge rumstreiterei vermeiden wen sowas nicht käme


----------



## MRT1991 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

trozdem ich würde es AMD gönnen das die endlich mal nach ka wie lange schon 11 jahre oder soo mal wieder an die spitze kommen intel sollte ma wenigstens einma amd vor lassen und nicht immer an der spitze tanzen 

also aus meiner sicht gibts 2 möglichkeiten 1tens entweder machts intel auf die freundliche art indem die amd ma vor lassen ne zeitlang oder
der neue ceo holt alles nochmal raus was die da zu bieten haben aber trozdem bin ich sehr gespannt auf die neuen benches obwohl ich kein fan von bechmarks bin


----------



## Verminaard (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Und was soll ein CEO alles rausholen, wenn nichts zum Rausholen gibt?


----------



## MRT1991 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

doch da gibts bestimmt noch mehr rauszu holen er könnte eventuell neue geräte vorschlagen oder bessere arbeiter halt ne  aber wen die das alles machen müssten das würde auch ne menge zaster kosten und ob der neue ceo das machen würde steht in den sternen aber warten wir mal einfach ab was sich entwickelt


----------



## MRT1991 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

ja ok schuldigung ich bin halt keiner der viel schreibt zumal mit diesem punkt und komma geschichten

und verminaard wer sagt das es bei amd Nix mehr zum rausholen gibt. die firma gehört doch nicht dir und in dem laden warst du auch nie in deinem leben drin. ich auch nicht aber zieh nicht sollche vorurteil über eine firma ab die du persöhnlich nicht kennst.das sind echt schwere vorwürfe wen es keine beweise gibt das man nicht mehr rausholen könnte dan schreib bitte nicht son schwachsinn. danke schonma im vorraus


----------



## flankendiskriminator (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Und was soll ein CEO alles rausholen, wenn nichts zum Rausholen gibt?


 Bei AMD ist das Management das Problem, nicht die Ingenieure und Techniker.


----------



## MRT1991 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

es gibt ein paar perfekte beweise was man alles durch gutes managment rausholen kan. glaubt es mir einfach wen einer den technikern und ingenieuren konkrete verbesserungsvorschläge und soo gäbe was meint ihr dan was für prozis dan jetzt auf dem markt währen.
und überlegt mal wen intel und AMD nur als beispiel ZSM arbeiten würden fürn projekt oder soo ZB künstliche intelligenz was meint ihr wie weit wir jetzt währen wen alle an einem strang ziehen würden ?


----------



## Blutengel (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Verminaard schrieb:


> Und was soll ein CEO alles rausholen, wenn nichts zum Rausholen gibt?


 

Ein CEO kann eine ganze Menge bewirken,... wenn er es schafft, bzw. die Führungsqualitäten hat diversen Mitarbeitern mal ans Hirn zu klopfen und sie auf konstruktive Pfade zu bewegen!


----------



## hfb (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> sorry das ich dich das frage aber was soll man an dieser. schreibt art am pc unlesbar sein xD und auserdehm wen juckts ob da punkt und komma ist also mich jedenfalls nicht
> 
> also bitte unterlass bitte diese lehrerein im forum danke  das würde ne menge rumstreiterei vermeiden wen sowas nicht käme


 
Unlesbar ist an dieser Schreibart einfach alles und jeden der die deutsche Sprache beherrscht juckt es ob da Punkt und Komma sind.
Die Rumstreiterei würde nicht anfangen würdest du dich artikulieren können.

Und warum das auch dich jucken sollte? Weil niemand dich ernst nimmt, solange du dich nicht halbwegs wie ein normaler
Mensch ausdrücken kannst. Viele Leute, mich eingeschlossen, ziehen nämlich Rückschlüsse von deiner Fähigkeit zu
schreiben auf deine Fähigkeit zu denken. Und da stehst du dann eben nicht gut da.


----------



## MRT1991 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

hier liest euch das mal durch habe ich von wikipedia AMD entwickelte daraufhin eigene Architekturen, die erste war der AMD K5. Mit der Übernahme des CPU-Herstellers NexGen im Jahr 1996 schuf man für weitere Entwicklungen technologische und personelle Grundlagen. Zur Produktion der Chips eröffnete man 1998 in Dresden die _Fab30_, bis heute eine der modernsten Chipfabriken weltweit. 2004 folgte die _Fab36_. Zwischenzeitlich hatte man den CPU-Hersteller Alchemy übernommen, der High-End-Low-Power-Embedded-Prozessoren mit MIPS-Architektur produzierte.

von wegen die hätten alte geräte in der firma.hoffendlich erweist sich der neue ceo als sehr gut und ihr müsst noch mitbedenken das.der alte ceo abgehauen ist und somit das projekt bulldozer quasi fast 1 jahr eine firma auf sich alleine gestellt wahr das bedenkt ma mit.

achja übrigens der neue ceo wurde erst diesen monat ernannt bei AMD nur zur info siehe wikipedia


----------



## Felixxz2 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Der neue CEO muss sich wieder auf die AMD Kernqualitäten besinnen und ihre finanzielle Lage in Ordnung bringen. Muss schlimm sein, wenn man als Entwickler sein Potenzial nicht ausspielen kann, weil man nicht die nötigen Tools bekommt. AMD hat damals 2,5 Mrd Dollar Bargeld rausgehaun für ATi, diese Summe hat man dann einfach bei den CPUs abgespart und gehofft das geht gut. Tut es natürlich nicht.

AMD hat die besseren Ingenieure mit der besseren Moral, in den letzten 10 Jahren haben sie extrem viele Technologien erfunden und Intel hat alle übernommen (integr. Speicherkontroller, HT, 64 Bit etc.). Ihre CPUs von 1999 (Athlon) bis 2006 (Athlon 64 X2) waren fast immer besser als Intel und so wirds auch wieder sein, wenn AMD wieder Geld hat durch Fusion. 

Dann gibts wieder harte Zweikämpfe, wie bei ATi und nVidia, ich freu mich drauf!


----------



## Nico Bellic (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> *Saved*
> 
> Ich freu mich dann schon auf das Benchmark-Cherrypicking .


Und ich mich auf den Bulldozer.





flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Ich dachte du willst dir nen Bulldozer holen? Warum sollte es da interessieren ob man da ne alte CPU rein kriegt oder nicht?


Als Ersatz-CPU natürlich.





flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Wart doch erstmal ab OB der Bulldozer überhaupt schneller ist. Bisher sieht es so aus, dass der Bulldozer bei massiven MT-Apps kleine Vorteile im Bereich von ~10% hat, gleichzeitig aber bei ST vom 2600 massiv geplättet wird. D.h. unterm Strich ist der 2600 nach heutigem Stand das deutlich rundere Paket.


Sicher, 2500 under 2600 sind sehr verlockend, kann man nicht abstreiten. Aber immer dieses Totschlagwort (möglicherweise) mehr Leistung zieht bei AMD-Kunden nicht. Intel hat halt die Nase vorn, deswegen ist doch klar, daß AMD-Kunden nicht die maximale, ultimative und unerreichte Leistung als Kaufkriterium haben. Und sind wir deshalb Fanboys? 
Und wehe der Intel-Fraktion hier, wenn der Bulli _richtig _Power hat, dann entfällt auch das Benchmarkpicking


----------



## Ahab (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Oh mann das Teil soll endlich landen, dann kehrt endlich wieder ein bisschen Ruhe ein bis sich alle über Kepler und Southern Islands in den Haaren liegen. 

Was hier manche schon wieder vom Stapel lassen ist echt der Hammer.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (29. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Und ich mich auf den Bulldozer.


 Das tut wohl jeder AMD-Propellerjunge - schade, dass das nen harten Aufschlag geben wird.



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Als Ersatz-CPU natürlich.


 Wofür? 



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Wenn du meinst...


 Jopp, was interessiert das Alter, wenn SandyBridge schneller ist? Und um "genug" Leistung geht es nicht. Wenn ne CPU fürs gleiche Geld mehr Leistung bietet kauft nur ein Propellerjunge die langsamere CPU.



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Sicher, 2500 under 2600 sind sehr verlockend, kann man nicht abstreiten. Aber immer dieses Totschlagwort (möglicherweise) mehr Leistung zieht bei AMD-Kunden nicht. Intel hat halt die Nase vorn, deswegen ist doch klar, daß AMD-Kunden nicht die maximale, ultimative und unerreichte Leistung als Kaufkriterium haben. Und sind wir deshalb Fanboys?


Was will ich denn sonst als das maximale für mein Geld?  Warum sollte ich irgendner Firma mein Geld geben, wenn es ein besseres Angebot von einer anderen Firma gibt? Genau das zeichnet doch die Fanboys aus. Ein Produkt zu kaufen, obwohl es ein deutlich besseres Angebot von einem anderen Hersteller gibt.



Nico Bellic schrieb:


> Und wehe der Intel-Fraktion hier, wenn der Bulli _richtig _Power hat, dann entfällt auch das Benchmarkpicking


 Keine Angst, mit dem Benchmarkpicking wirst du schon früh genug anfangen 



Felixxz2 schrieb:


> Dann gibts wieder harte Zweikämpfe, wie bei ATi und nVidia, ich freu mich drauf!




Freu dich schon auf die Verluste von AMD, wenn sie einen Preiskampf mit ihren 315mm² CPU gegen Intel mit ihrer 240mm² CPU anfangen. Das wird für AMD richtig teuer.


----------



## GoldenMic (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Man, man, man,
> es ist immer wieder Interessant zu lesen wie schlecht doch der BD sein (angeblich) wird.
> Ein Reinfall, ein Flopp usw. Und immer sind es die selben (ok meistens) Autoren.
> Habt ihr euch schonmal gedacht, dass allein solch ein Gerede dafür verantwortlich
> ...



Blödsinn.
Intel hat aktuell eine Marktbeherrschende Stellung, AMD kommt an die leistung der Sandys absolut nicht ran.
Ist dir aber mal aufgefallen das der Preis des i5-2500k von 220€ auf 165€ in knapp 8 Monaten gefallen ist?
Also mehr als vorher der i5-750/760 im Verhälts.
Das wir alle überteuert CPU's kaufen müssen wenn AMD weg ist kannste am Stammtisch labern, aber in einer realen Diskussion entbehrt das jeglicher Grundlage.
Und auch eien Uerschlagung wirds wenn dann erst nach einigen Jahren nach schweren Patzern seitens Intel geben.
Du solltest also aufhören solche Märchen zu erzählen nur um leute dazu zu bringen das schlechtere Produkt zu kaufen.



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Er hat aber recht  So bald es um AMD hier geht kommen Die Intel Fanboys und Reden alles zu Grund und Boden, aber Sobald sich ein paar Hier Währen wollen, Heißt es hört auf mit dem Flame Provozieren.....
> 
> 
> Wenn euch AMD nicht Passt schaut doch gar nicht hier rein



Man darf sich seit 8 Monaten anhören "Bald komtm Bulldozer, kauf kein Sandy auch wenn er noch so gut ist und auch nach Bulli release besser sein wird".
Wenn man hier nen User optimal beraten möchte geht einem so ein blödsinniges Gerede extremst auf den keks, da es jeder Grundlage entbehrt.
Und wie lange einige Leute jetzt warten durften und noch dürfen steht auch in keinen Verhältnis.
Da zeigen die Leute, die es nicht sehen können das jemand nen Intel Produkt kauft, keinerlei Verantworung.



Dolomedes schrieb:


> Also Leute mir ist es vollkommen egal welcher Prozessor für 3 Euro billiger mehr oder weniger Leisung hat.Ober nun von Intel oder AMD ist,...
> 
> Geiles gespräch hier im Forum
> Leistung hat der 8 Kerner alle male für mein System,  ich freu mich drauf.



Es kann mir ja egal sein ob du dein geld ausm fenster wirfst, aber wenn jemand nach ner Konfig fragt hat er nichts anderes als das Beste für sein Geld verdient.
Das gehört quasi zum Wettstreit hier dazu, den User bestmöglich zu beraten.
Und da wird sowas halt extrem stark gewichtet.



Placebo schrieb:


> Mal angenommen, der 8150 ist genau so schnell, wie der 2600k. In Spielen macht das keinen Unterschied, weil selbst die min FPS meistens weit über 30 sind. In Anwendungen, die alle acht Kerne nutzen sind sie, wie gesagt gleich auf. Der Preis für das Mainboard ist niedriger, das kann auch der höhere Stromverbrauch nicht aufwiegen (mal abgesehen von einem neuen Netzteil, wenn das alte bis dahin immer gerade so gereicht hat). Wieso gehen hier einige so vehement gegen den Bulldozer vor? Ich sehe wirklich keinen Nachteil, außer für Bencher und 3D-User



Leistungsaufnahme?
Abwärme?
Übertaktbarkeit + Leistung die bei rauskommt?
Da gibt es soooo viele Faktoren.



Das Daub schrieb:


> Ich halte zu AMD bis zum Untergang und jeder Intelfanboy (ja, die gibt es) sollte beten das dies nie eintreffen wird.
> Dann wird ein 2600K 1000€ kosten.
> Aber ihr habt ja bestimmt alle zuviel Geld.
> Ja, ich bin ein AMD-Fanboy und stolz drauf und dagegen könnt ihr nichts machen.


 
Siehe oben. Das ist grobgesagt Unfug.


----------



## Blutengel (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wenn man hier nen User optimal beraten möchte geht einem so ein blödsinniges Gerede extremst auf den keks, da es jeder Grundlage entbehrt.


 
Das ist so ein Ding, das ich hier im Forum in meiner kurzen Zeit schon ein paar mal bemerken "durfte"! Hier werden Stellenweise Leute beraten das sich die Balken biegen! Das ist stellenweise ein Verändern deren Wünsche und Bedürfnisse. Das hat schon was mit dem Verkauf einer Versicherungspolice zu tun, aber nicht mehr mit Beratung!


----------



## nulchking (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Blutengel schrieb:


> Das ist so ein Ding, das ich hier im Forum in meiner kurzen Zeit schon ein paar mal bemerken "durfte"! Hier werden Stellenweise Leute beraten das sich die Balken biegen! Das ist stellenweise ein Verändern deren Wünsche und Bedürfnisse. Das hat schon was mit dem Verkauf einer Versicherungspolice zu tun, aber nicht mehr mit Beratung!


 
Man wird nie gewungen eine Beratung im Forum anzunehmen?

@topic:

Freue mich schon auf den Bulli, Board ist bereit und mein 955 wartet abgelöst zu werden


----------



## GoldenMic (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

@Blutengel:
Also soll man die Leute lieber vor den Zug rennen lassen?


----------



## hfb (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Blutengel schrieb:


> Das hat schon was mit dem Verkauf einer Versicherungspolice zu tun, aber nicht mehr mit Beratung!



Man möchte es ja nicht glauben, aber sogar unter uns Versicherungsvertretern gibt es welche, die tatsächlich beraten.


----------



## Blutengel (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Es ist doch kein "vor den Zug rennen lassen" wenn man entgegen der eigenen Überzeugung mal n bisserl zurück steckt und sich ein klein wenig auf die Ebene des Beratungssuchenden herab läßt.

Wenn jemand nach nem Zocker PC fragt muss man ihm net unbedingt n i7 2xxx aufschwatzen, nur weil der ja nu wirklich stärker ist. bei einigen reicht es wirklich wenn sie zu ihrer HD6870 oder GTX560 n Phenom 2 955be nehmen. Klar, will jemand massiv Bildbearbeitung machen, oder Filme, dann ist er echt mit einem i5/i7 oder gar noch höher vieleicht besser beraten, weil die Dinger halt echt schnell sind. Die Masse der PCler sind nunmal nicht so irre in ihren Ansprüchen oder Wissen das sie der Unterschiede von 5 Minuten um was umzuwandeln oder 6 Minuten mit nem "schlechteren" AMD überhaupt interessiert. Und n Phenom 955be ist halt im Moment mit seinen grad mal 92 Euro echt "geil" vom PL Verhältnis.

Ich vermisse da echt manchmal das Feingefühl hier bei Beratungen.


----------



## Cleriker (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Blödsinn.
> Intel hat aktuell eine Marktbeherrschende Stellung, AMD kommt an die leistung der Sandys absolut nicht ran.
> Ist dir aber mal aufgefallen das der Preis des i5-2500k von 220€ auf 165€ in knapp 8 Monaten gefallen ist?


Und ist dir mal aufgefallen dass das die Zeit ist, in der der Bulldozer erwartet wurde? Wenn Intel sich siche wäre wirklich überlegen zu sein, wären die Preise nicht so gefallen. Die verschenken nämlich kein Geld! So etwas macht man, damit möglichst viele die eigenen Produkte kaufen und man den Marktanteil ausbauen kann, bevor der Konkurrent ein passendes Gegenstück bringt...


----------



## GoldenMic (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

@Blutengel:
Wo empfehle ich denn den i7?
In der Regel drehen sich meine Beratungen um den i5-2400 oder den i5-2500k.
Klar kann man auch den 955be nehmen, aber das kommt ganz aufs Anwenderprofil an.
Zockt jemand nur SC2 überlegt man sich schon ob man net zum i3-2100 rät.
Oder wie man das Geld halt am besten verteilt.
Aber teuer ist Sandy keinesfalls.
Man muss auch mal bedenkend as die leistung eines x4 955 früher am Ende ist.
Den Sandy kannste dafür übertakten bis sonstwohin.

@Cleriker:
Zählt für mich nicht als Agrument.
Intel hätte sicherlich mehr von hohen Margen als von vielen abgesetzten Produkten.
Die Konkurrenz fällt ja fleichzeitig auch im Preis, die Phenoms sind auch nur so billig weil Sandy den Preis drückt.
Angst vorm Bulli sehe ich da eher nicht.


----------



## Blutengel (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

GoldenMic, ich meinte Dich ja auch nicht persönlich, sonst hät ich Dich schon namentlich erwähnt.  Mir geht es um die Allgemeinheit. Ich bin halt noch net lange hier gemeldet, obwohl ich Themen hier im Forum schon seit Jahren immer mal wieder als Wissensbringer schätze und so fällt mir sowas im Moment sehr schnell ins Auge.

Und es wird auch für den neuen Bulli User geben die sich an der leistung ihres "Neuen" erfreuen, wenn sie an ihre vieleicht 5-6 Jahre alte Hardware zurück denken.

Ich selbst zähle ja auch zu denen die sich erst jetzt (in 3 Tagen) einen 4Kerner überhaupt kaufen und ich freu mich wie n kleenes Kind wenn ich daran denke wie er gegenüber meinem 4 Jahre alten 2x2.5 Ghz abgeht. Dann gibts bald noch ne 6870 und ich bin für die nächsten 2-3 Jahre wieder gerüstet, wärend ich im Moment ständig damit zu tun habe das mein jetziger CPU ständig über 90% rennt bei 2 TFTs und TV Stream wärend ich hier on bin, bzw noch mit mehreren Tabs in einem BG.

Wer weiß, in 3 Jahren bin ich vieleicht einer derer, die einen Bulli 2 mit dem nächsten Sockel nachrüsten und ich werde wieder einen Leistungsschub bekommen.


----------



## GoldenMic (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Frag mich mal 
Ich bin von nem Pentium 4 Northwood 2,6 Ghz auf nen i7-870 aufgestiegen


----------



## Felixxz2 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Blutengel schrieb:


> Es ist doch kein "vor den Zug rennen lassen" wenn man entgegen der eigenen Überzeugung mal n bisserl zurück steckt und sich ein klein wenig auf die Ebene des Beratungssuchenden herab läßt.
> 
> Wenn jemand nach nem Zocker PC fragt muss man ihm net unbedingt n i7 2xxx aufschwatzen, nur weil der ja nu wirklich stärker ist. bei einigen reicht es wirklich wenn sie zu ihrer HD6870 oder GTX560 n Phenom 2 955be nehmen. Klar, will jemand massiv Bildbearbeitung machen, oder Filme, dann ist er echt mit einem i5/i7 oder gar noch höher vieleicht besser beraten, weil die Dinger halt echt schnell sind. Die Masse der PCler sind nunmal nicht so irre in ihren Ansprüchen oder Wissen das sie der Unterschiede von 5 Minuten um was umzuwandeln oder 6 Minuten mit nem "schlechteren" AMD überhaupt interessiert. Und n Phenom 955be ist halt im Moment mit seinen grad mal 92 Euro echt "geil" vom PL Verhältnis.
> 
> Ich vermisse da echt manchmal das Feingefühl hier bei Beratungen.




Ist schon richtig, aber den Phenom musst du halt auch früher wieder aufrüsten. Da der 2500K/2600K so große OC Reserven hat, hält der für die nächsten 2-3 Jahre gut durch, während du beim Phenom II X4 955 wschl. nächstes Jahr wieder aufrüsten musst und in diesem einen Jahr immer langsamer gearbeitet hast. Mir wären es die 80€ Aufpreis auf den i5 2500K in jedem Fall Wert.


----------



## Blutengel (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Glaub mir, er wird länger reichen als 1 Jahr, wie geschrieben, ich hab noch 3 Tage n Athlon 64 X2 4800. Der hat bis Dato auch gereicht 

Außerdem bin ich doch n Fanboy







.... kann das aber recht realistisch betrachten


----------



## Felixxz2 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Reichen und wie lang du ihn benutzt sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge. 

Kann man mit deinem Prozzi überhaupt noch Zocken? Ich mein die Phenom II X2 sind ja schon langsam aber deiner.....


----------



## Blutengel (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Naja, ich hab ne 88gt dazu und spiel im Moment FarCry 2 den Singleplayer mit 1680x1050 und etwa 3/4 des einstellbaren Maximums. War noch nie die Beste Hardware und werd ich mir auch nie leisten können,..... ich bin zufrieden mit der Optik, aber nu wirds echt Zeit was zu tun. Nächsten Monat kommt wie schonmal geschrieben ne Asus 6870 dazu und dann hab ich wieder was mit dem es die nächsten 2 Jahre richtig gut geht und im 3ten Jahr fang ich dann wieder an aufzurüsten.


----------



## Felixxz2 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Gut da geht das wschl. Ich zock zz. viel Starcraft 2, am Notebook hab ich Sandybridge und am Desktop dafür 3,6GHz. Nutzt ja leider nur 2 Kerne, IMO ein No Go für einen Strategietitel. Da wär deine CPU am Ende 

Warum wartest du nicht noch bis zum Winter und holst dir dann ne HD7000? Ich mein du hast es lange ausgehalten und so schlecht ist 8800GT auch nicht. Sonst kaufst du dir jetzt ne Karte und ärgerst dich in nem halben Jahr, dass deine 6870 schon veraltet ist.


----------



## Kyron (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Würd mich auch interessieren wie du noch welche spiele zockst?Die Tage des Athlon sind schon etwas länger vorbei.


----------



## Blutengel (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Meine ganze "neue" Hardware ist veraltet in dem Sinne 

Obs das Board mit AM3 (Ausus M4n88TD-V Evo ist, der Phenom den ich bekomme, oder die anschließende Graka dann bei Eintreffen der 7000er Reihe. Aber ich weiß das ich sowohl vom Chipsatz den verbesserten habe, beim Prozi auch das C3 Stepping oder halt auch von der Graka dann nicht das erste Fertigungslos,.... aber gerade das ist doch Mein Faktor und der Krempel hält vernünftig! Mach ich schon seit 10 Jahren das ich immer ne Generetion "hinterher hinke!"


edit:
Kyron, ich kann heute noch Crysis spielen, mit etwa der selben Konfig wie FarCry 2, ok nur mit 1440x9xx, aber es schaut gegenüber der Konsolengrafik immer noch um Welten besser aus! Und auch noch andere Games laufen vernünftig ohne das ich behindert würde. Man darf halt net alles bis zum Exzess ausreizen und mal mit weniger zufrieden sein, hauptsache man hat Spaß an seinem Tun.


----------



## Felixxz2 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Klar, jeder so wies er möchte. Mir würde das nicht reichen, hab ja schon nen ganz netten PC, werde jetzt aber auf 8GB RAM aufrüsten (ok die 15€ sind geschenkt) und im Frühjar bei HD7970 und Ivy Bridge zuschlagen. 

Hab halt erstens immer gern das Beste bzw. das, womit man durchgehend max. Details zocken kann und zweitens hat mein Screen 2560x1440 und das frisst jede Graka zum Frühstück, deswegen kanns nie schnell genug sein.


EDIT:

Sorry für OT, aber wie kriegt man des mit dem Sysprofile Bild in der Signatur hin? Egal welchen Code ich nehmen von der SP Homepage, es wird immer nur der Link und nicht das Bild angezeigt.


----------



## AmdNator (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Ich frage mich schon langsam warum immer so ein Hype AMD vs. Intel oder sonst was, ich würde einfach sagen man soll froh sein das ein kleiner Laden wie AMD es versucht mit Intel  im CPU Markt mit zureden,

Und wenn man ehrlich ist brauchen gerade mal 10% die leisten wenn überhaupt was heute angeboten wird, ich sehe es doch selber von meiner Arbeit her was Firmen und Privat User unter dem schreibtisch haben da stehen zum Teil noch Pentium 4 PC´s rum oder Athlon 64 erste Generation,

Und für Otto normal User reicht z.B. ein Core 2 Duo voll aus oder eine Liano Plattform,

Wegen dem ist es doch egal was kommt und solange die Konsolen nicht nach ziehen wird sich eh nicht viel ändern,

Gruß


----------



## flankendiskriminator (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Und ist dir mal aufgefallen dass das die Zeit ist, in der der Bulldozer erwartet wurde? Wenn Intel sich siche wäre wirklich überlegen zu sein, wären die Preise nicht so gefallen. Die verschenken nämlich kein Geld!


 Wenn dem so wären wären die Preise für die aktuellen SandyBridges doppelt so hoch. Oder was hat AMD einem 2600K entgegen zu setzen?


----------



## XE85 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

intel orientiert sich bei der Preisgestaltung schon lange nicht mehr an AMD. Man hat sich im Desktopbereich schlicht ein System zugelegt das man nun schon seit mehreren Jahren verfolgt --> Einsteiger bis etwa 120$ (i3, Pentium, Celeron), Midrange ca. 120 bis 200$ (i5), Performance bis 320$ (i7 Quadcore) und High End ca. 500$  bzw. 999$ (i7 > Quadcore und XE). Die einzige kleine Änderung die es beim Sandy Bridge gab ist das man das Performancemodell für etwa 500$ das es beim Lynnfield noch gab gestrichen hat.

*Das ist aber hier nicht das Thema, daher BTT pls.*

mfg


----------



## Hademe (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Der Bulldozer wird auf jeden Fall ein reinfall. AMD übertreibt doch  immer maßlos mit ihren subbertollen Folien die se da vorher immer  raushaun. Jemand der so ne FirmenPolitik hat, der kann doch nicht  wirklich von seinem eigenem Produkt überzeugt sein.

Ich erwarte von AMD jedenfalls gar nix mehr! Egal in welchem bereich.



flankendiskriminator schrieb:


> Oder was hat AMD einem 2600K entgegen zu setzen?


Eben nichts. Bei dem Preis für den 2600K wüsste ich nicht was AMD dagegen halten sollte. Ich mein ich kauf mir doch kein AMD wenn ich fürs selbe Geld nen Intel bekomm von dem ich weiss wie gut er ist.


----------



## King_Sony (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Naja, ohne richtige Benches ist es eh sinnlos über die Leistung vom Bulldozer zu diskutieren.


----------



## flankendiskriminator (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Hademe schrieb:


> Eben nichts. Bei dem Preis für den 2600K wüsste ich nicht was AMD dagegen halten sollte. Ich mein ich kauf mir doch kein AMD wenn ich fürs selbe Geld nen Intel bekomm von dem ich weiss wie gut er ist.


 Siehste. So schlimm kann Intel also gar nicht beim GEld machen sein, sonst würden wir für die SandyBridge-CPUs deutlich mehr Kohle zahlen.


----------



## Pokerclock (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

*Zur Info.* Ich habe knapp 30 Beiträge ausgeblendet und in einigen das Offtopic entfernt. Was ich hier jetzt nicht mehr lesen möchte:

- Fanboy-Unterstellungen und Diskussionen über Fanboys
- Offtopic Einzeiler
- Provokationen
- Einzeiler-Zustimmungen < dafür gibt es seit gestern den "Gefällt mir-Button
*
B2T*


----------



## pibels94 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

warten wir einfach die nächte woche ab, vllt gibt es dann genauere infos 

ob BD floppt wird sich zur gegeben zeit herausstellen, ein kleiner flop war bisher nur die ewige nach-hinten-verschiebung des releases


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ja nicht jeder hat die 250€ bis 220€ Aber das AMD immer hier so schlecht gemacht wird schon krass und es nicht als Fanboy Gelaber gesehen wird noch Viel besser. Fehlt noch popcorn und n Kleines Movie.
> 
> Ich hol mir ein FX 6 Core bin ich jetzt ein Fanboy weil ich zu was schlechterem Greife?



Wenn ja, dann ja.
Wenn er gut ist, dann natürlich nicht.



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Nicht jeder will halt das Beste bekommen.


 
Das wäre mir neu. 



Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Man, man, man,
> es ist immer wieder Interessant zu lesen wie schlecht doch der BD sein (angeblich) wird.
> Ein Reinfall, ein Flopp usw. Und immer sind es die selben (ok meistens) Autoren.
> Habt ihr euch schonmal gedacht, dass allein solch ein Gerede dafür verantwortlich
> ...


 
Die Älteren unter uns (also alle die in den 80ern oder früher geboren sind) wissen wie es ist wenn es im x86 Sektor keine ernst zu nehmende Konkurenz gibt. Und zwar: genauso wie mit. Früher waren CPUs proportional auch nicht teurer als heute, selbst absolut war das Spitzenmodell von '93 nicht teurer als das von 2011. Insofern ist dieses "Verzweiflungsargument" eigentlich nur heiße Luft.



totovo schrieb:


> Dann könnte ich sagen du vergleichst einen Diesel mit einem Benzin Motor, der eine braucht weniger Umdrehungen um ein bestimmtes Drehmoment zu erhalten, der andere mehr.


 
Ich befürchte in deinem Autoargument spielst du auf das vermeintlich höhere "Dieseldrehoment" an. Ist leider sachlich falsch. Bei gleicher "Beatmungstechnik" liefert der Otto-Motor mehr Drehmoment und das auch noch früher als vergleichbare Dieselmotoren.



MRT1991 schrieb:


> hier liest euch das mal durch habe ich von wikipedia AMD entwickelte daraufhin eigene Architekturen, die erste war der AMD K5. Mit der Übernahme des CPU-Herstellers NexGen im Jahr 1996 schuf man für weitere Entwicklungen technologische und personelle Grundlagen. Zur Produktion der Chips eröffnete man 1998 in Dresden die _Fab30_, bis heute eine der modernsten Chipfabriken weltweit. 2004 folgte die _Fab36_. Zwischenzeitlich hatte man den CPU-Hersteller Alchemy übernommen, der High-End-Low-Power-Embedded-Prozessoren mit MIPS-Architektur produzierte.


 
Ich weiß nicht ob man das fragen darf, aber bist du 12?
Viele von uns haben es damals mitbekommen als AMD auf einmal eigene Wege gegangen ist. Da braucht man kein Wikipedia für. Im übrigen gibt es für die kleinen unter uns auch immer wieder tolle Berichte hier auf PCGH wo auch Newbies alles nocheinmal erklärt wird.


Zur müssigen Intel/ AMD Diskussion kann ich nur meine Vorgehensweise empfehlen.
Wenn AMD top CPUs hat, dann wird AMD gekauft, wenn Intel dann Intel.
Für mich heißt es vor 2000 nur Intel, bis 2006 fast durchweg AMD, seit Sommer 2006 Intel.
Wenn der BD was taugt, dann eben wieder andersrum. Bin immer gut mit gefahren auf das "richtige" Pferd zu setzen.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Das wäre mir neu.


 

Ach so Dann ist Mittelklasse wohl kein Stichwort oder? Nicht jeder will das Schnellste haben  Denn meisten reicht auch Mittelklasse  Also bin ich ein Fanboy weil ich nicht das Schnellste kaufe weil ich es nicht brauche


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ach so Dann ist Mittelklasse wohl kein Stichwort oder? Nicht jeder will das Schnellste haben  Denn meisten reicht auch Mittelklasse  Also bin ich ein Fanboy weil ich nicht das Schnellste kaufe weil ich es nicht brauche


 
Brauchen ist immer relativ, Stichwort: Höhle & Beerenbusch.
Aber wenn man dann doch eher im Thema "Wollen" ist, dann ist es schon reizvoller auf die jeweils bessere Produktschiene zu setzen. Vielleicht ergibt sich dann doch mal was unerwartetes und dann ist es praktisch schon die richtige Infrastruktur zu haben. Irgendwie fühlt es sich auch komisch an wenn man sehenden Auges ins "falsche" Regal greift.


----------



## DarkMo (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

naja, man sollte wohl ne gewisse begriffsdefinition einführen: schnellste!=beste. schnellste soll dann eben heisen, das schnellste ("beste") was es aufm markt gibt - das will halt wirklich nich jeder. gibt genug, die sich sagen "mittelklasse reicht mir auch". aber beim thema beste stimme ich auch zu. beste = die meiste leistung fürs gleiche geld. wenn ich also mittelklasse will und nen budget von 100-150 ocken hab meinetwegen und intel mir hier derzeit die bessere vergleichbare leistung anbietet... wieso sollte ich dann nich zu intel greifen? bietet amd hier das bessere produkt, dann greift man eben dazu.

aber erstmal warten, was nu wirklich aus dem bulli wird.


----------



## Spinal (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich befürchte in deinem Autoargument spielst du auf das vermeintlich höhere "Dieseldrehoment" an. Ist leider sachlich falsch. Bei gleicher "Beatmungstechnik" liefert der Otto-Motor mehr Drehmoment und das auch noch früher als vergleichbare Dieselmotoren.


 
Ich finde den Vergleich nicht unbedingt schlecht, aber wenn schon Haarspalterei, dann richtig. Bei der "Beatmungstechnik" kommt es ja auch auf den Ladedruck und mehr an. Vergleicht man mal "ins Blaue" hat der Dieselmotor Drehmomenttechnisch die Nase vorn. Vergleiche mal Audi/BMW 3 Liter Turbo Diesel und Turbo Benziner. Selbst die Leistungsstärkeren Benziner haben weniger Drehmoment.
Ausserdem ist das Drehmoment schlecht zu vergleichen, man sollte Leistung nehmen. So kann ein Diesel (oder sagen wir lieber Turbo) durch das hohe Drehmoment (Intel) mit wenig Drehzahl (Mhz) recht viel Leistung abgeben. Der Saugmotor (AMD) hat weniger Drehmoment und braucht somit mehr Drehzahl für die gleiche Leistung.
Sorry für die Klugscheisserei, jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass da auch nix falsch dran ist 


Sorry für Off Topic, aber eigentlich ist ja auch alles gesagt. Und ich muss meinem Vorredner recht geben, Beste/Schnellste usw. Im Prinzip sollte sich jeder den für ihn geeignetesten Prozessor aussuchen. Ob das nun AMD oder Intel ist, sollte wurscht sein. Aber natürlich spielen manchmal auch gewisse Sympathien eine Rolle und man nimmt ein paar Prozent Leistung in Kauf um dafür seiner Lieblingsmarke treu zu bleiben. Warum auch nicht? Blöd ist natürlich wenn man zum gleichen Preis 20% weniger Leistung bekommt. Dann sollte man sich das vielleicht nochmal überlegen wie weit die Treue geht :p

bye
Spinal


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. August 2011)

DarkMo schrieb:


> aber erstmal warten, was nu wirklich aus dem bulli wird.


 
Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen, wenn er das wird das die "Freunde" der Marke hoffen, dann fliegt mein i7 schneller aus meinem Rechner als er da reingewandert ist. Wenn nicht, dann nicht.



Spinal schrieb:


> Ich finde den Vergleich nicht unbedingt schlecht, aber wenn schon Haarspalterei, dann richtig. Bei der "Beatmungstechnik" kommt es ja auch auf den Ladedruck und mehr an. Vergleicht man mal "ins Blaue" hat der Dieselmotor Drehmomenttechnisch die Nase vorn. Vergleiche mal Audi/BMW 3 Liter Turbo Diesel und Turbo Benziner. Selbst die Leistungsstärkeren Benziner haben weniger Drehmoment.
> Ausserdem ist das Drehmoment schlecht zu vergleichen, man sollte Leistung nehmen. So kann ein Diesel (oder sagen wir lieber Turbo) durch das hohe Drehmoment (Intel) mit wenig Drehzahl (Mhz) recht viel Leistung abgeben. Der Saugmotor (AMD) hat weniger Drehmoment und braucht somit mehr Drehzahl für die gleiche Leistung.
> Sorry für die Klugscheisserei, jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass da auch nix falsch dran ist


 
Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, *auch wenn wir tiefst im OT* sind.
Bei vergleichbaren Motoren liegt beim Otto mehr oder gleichviel Drehmoment früher an. Z.B. 2 Liter TDi 170 PS/ 350 Nm bei 1.750 Upm aus 2 Liter Hubraum bei 1,5 bar Ladedruck. Der 2 Liter Otto aus dem gleichen Konzern hat ebenfalls 350 Nm nur eben bei 1.500 Upm mit nur 0,8 bar Ladedruck. Was im übrigen zu 211 PS führt. Der von dir angeführte 3 Liter BMW Motor ist schwer zu vergleichen, da es den Otto nur als Softturbo gibt, während die schärfste Diesel Version fast 4 mal soviel Ladedruck hat.

Insofern bleibt es dabei, der Otto ist bei entsprechendem Ladedruck der Drehmomentkönig  .


----------



## OctoCore (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht veruflich sich das beste zu kaufen, wenn AMD schneller wäre hätte (zb.) ich ein AMD (mein Letzter AMD war Sempron64 3200+)


 
Und es ist ja noch nicht einmal das Beste, nur das beste Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Charlie Harper (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Ich würde schon sagen, dass jeder das Beste will. Das beste für den Preis, den er sich leisten kann. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## pibels94 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Ich würde schon sagen, dass jeder das Beste will. Das beste für den Preis, den er sich leisten kann. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?


 
eben, jeder hat andere Maßstäbe/Ansprüche. Und jemandem das für sich persönlich beste jemand anderem aufzuzwingen zeugt nicht gerade von intelligenz


----------



## MezZo_Mix (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Ich würde schon sagen, dass jeder das Beste will. Das beste für den Preis, den er sich leisten kann. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?


 
Oem immer noch  Nicht jeder will das Beste bekommen -.-, Nicht jeder Will High END, Mal davon abgesehen das es MIR egal ist ob ich was besseres für den Preis bekommen ICH will einfach nurn Laufenden PC und fertig, Da ist es mir egal ob Bulldozer 8Kerner oder 6Core


----------



## Franzl (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

hoffen wir mal das es bald soweit ist...
bin auch sehr gespannt auf die benches mit dem fx ..
kann mir allerdings auch net vorstellen das das teil schwächer sein soll als der 6 kerner ..

mfg


----------



## PsychoQeeny (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Die Älteren unter uns (also alle die in den 80ern oder früher geboren sind) wissen wie es ist wenn es im x86 Sektor keine ernst zu nehmende Konkurenz gibt. Und zwar: genauso wie mit. Früher waren CPUs proportional auch nicht teurer als heute, selbst absolut war das Spitzenmodell von '*93* nicht teurer als das von 2011. Insofern ist dieses "Verzweiflungsargument" eigentlich nur heiße Luft.



Ja, aber für 1000*DM* konnte ich mir das doppelte kaufen als heute 1000€(Einkaufen)  , demnach sind die CPUs doch deutlich "Billiger" als wie damals ... ich habe es noch vor mir , 4000DM (harte DM) für ein Pc 
Das wären heute 4000€


----------



## MRT1991 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

also leute damit das mal endlich klar gestellt wird hier. an alle intel leute im forum 1 tens welchen hersteller gab es zuerst intell oder AMD.
so und 2 tens wer klaut von wem die chips?intel klaut so nötig diese geldhaie das die im TV ständig werbung machen.ich hab nicht 1 werbung von AMD gesehen. wisst ihr auch warum die denken sich lassen wir die anderen doch zappeln glaubt mir irgendwann wird eine bombe von amd kommen und dan wird es nur das geben.           kauft den ganzen leuten das  nicht ab das der bully langsamer ist. auch wen er mit turbo etwas schneller sein sollte dan ist das trozdem schon ein imenser sprung von amd das heisst doch nur das bei dem BULLY nur der feinschliff fehlt  allespätestens die 2te generation nach dem bully wird mit sicherheit konkurent werden mit ivy oder wie sich der rotze nennt das ist nun die tatsache leute also tut uns allen hier ein gefallen und gönnt es dochma den amd leuten das sie mal schneller sind     oder habt ihr das damals gesehen das ein amd typ gesagt hat das intel ******* sei oder son rotz oder diese ganze propaganderei von intel die technik der zukunft horst kinder ey wissen nichtmal was 1+1 ist und wollen uns im Tv weis machen das die roboter hätten das ist alles nur schein aber nix drin nicht alles was gut aussieht ist auch gut d


----------



## PsychoQeeny (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> also leute damit das mal endlich klar gestellt wird hier. an alle intel leute im forum 1 tens welchen hersteller gab es zuerst intell oder AMD.
> so und 2 tens wer klaut von wem die chips?



Wenn du schon mit Geschichte anfangen willst ---> Intel mußte damals Technologie an AMD aushändigen , weil sonst keine Konkurenz da wäre  (AMD zählte also als "Bedürftiger")


----------



## Rizzard (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Ja, aber für 1000*DM* konnte ich mir das doppelte kaufen als heute 1000€(Einkaufen)  , demnach sind die CPUs doch deutlich "Billiger" als wie damals



Irgend wie steh ich bei dem Satz auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Irgend wie steh ich bei dem Satz auf dem Schlauch.



Na, da wurde gesagt das CPUs und Pcs 1993 so teuer wie heute waren, dieses habe ich dementiert (Laptop 10000DM ,PC 4000DM) 
 und das 1000DM mehr Wert waren(oder gleich viel) als heute 1000€ ...ergo , Gutes PcSys. 4000€ (wenn die Marktstellung so wäre wie Damals)

Damit wollte ich sagen, das die Jungs schon recht haben ... die meinen wenn Intel wieder Absolute Vorherschaft hat (wie Damals) , dann können wir mehr blechen .
(gleiches trifft aber auch auf AMD zu)


----------



## MRT1991 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

ne wer sagt das amd die cpu preise bis an die abzocker höhe treibt wie intel ich bitte euch eine tuken CPu für 800oder mehr euro  die jenigen die soviel geld blechen nur für eine cpu die müssen echt auf den kopf gefallen sein xD


----------



## Cook2211 (30. August 2011)

@MRT1991

Kannst du dich bitte mit deinen Aussagen mal etwas mäßigen?



			
				PsychoQeeny schrieb:
			
		

> Na, da wurde gesagt das CPUs und Pcs 1993 so teuer wie heute waren, dieses habe ich dementiert (Laptop 10000DM ,PC 4000DM)



Ende der Achtziger haben Top-PCs mit 486er teilweise sogar bis zu 10000DM gekostet.


----------



## totovo (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Wenn ja, dann ja.
> 
> Ich befürchte in deinem Autoargument spielst du auf das vermeintlich höhere "Dieseldrehoment" an. Ist leider sachlich falsch. Bei gleicher "Beatmungstechnik" liefert der Otto-Motor mehr Drehmoment und das auch noch früher als vergleichbare Dieselmotoren.





das wusste ich nicht, ich dachte immer, ein stink normaler Benziner zieht erst bei höheren Umdrehungen als ein Diesel

naja, dann drehen wir den Vergleich halt um  ist ja wurscht wie rille, denn dann stimmts wieder


----------



## spionkaese (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> ne wer sagt das amd die cpu preise bis an die abzocker höhe treibt wie intel ich bitte euch eine tuken CPu für 800oder mehr euro  die jenigen die soviel geld blechen nur für eine cpu die müssen echt auf den kopf gefallen sein xD


Wenn AMD die Möglichkeit *hätte*, würden sie genauso hohe Preise wie Intel verlangen (können sie aber nicht  )


----------



## amdfreak (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Wenn AMD die Möglichkeit *hätte*, würden sie genauso hohe Preise wie Intel verlangen (können sie aber nicht  )


 
Genau, AMD hat weniger Geld und insgesamt langsamere CPUs, deshalb verkaufen sie sie auch billiger ^^


----------



## spionkaese (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



amdfreak schrieb:


> Genau, AMD hat weniger Geld und insgesamt langsamere CPUs, deshalb verkaufen sie sie auch billiger ^^


wobei es mMn hauptsächlich an den langsameren CPUs liegt.


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Ja, aber für 1000*DM* konnte ich mir das doppelte kaufen als heute 1000€(Einkaufen)  , demnach sind die CPUs doch deutlich "Billiger" als wie damals ... ich habe es noch vor mir , 4000DM (harte DM) für ein Pc


 
Ich hatte 1992 den "2. größt möglichen" Rechner geholt für 4.000,- DM, die CPU hat zu diesem Zeitpunkt 1.000,- DM gekostet, heute kann man wesentlich teurere CPUs kaufen.


----------



## Charlie Harper (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Oem immer noch  Nicht jeder will das Beste bekommen -.-, Nicht jeder Will High END, Mal davon abgesehen das es MIR egal ist ob ich was besseres für den Preis bekommen ICH will einfach nurn Laufenden PC und fertig, Da ist es mir egal ob Bulldozer 8Kerner oder 6Core


 
Du hast es immer noch nicht kapiert oder? Bist wohl einfach schwer von Begriff. Aber auch für dich nochmal: Jeder will das Beste. Eben das beste, was er sich mit seinem Budget leisten kann. Wenn du den Satz richtig interpretierst, bedeutet er auch für dich, dass damit nicht zwangsläufig High-End Produkte gemeint sind. 
Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass du nicht auch das Beste willst, dass dein Budget hergibt. Und wenns in deinem Fall um Funktionalität und Stabilität geht, willst du ja trotzdem das funktionalste, stabilste, was bedeutet dass du das Beste in diesem Bereich möchtest.


----------



## Perseus88 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Na ist wohl doch was dran. Für mein Asus M5A99X Evo gibt es ein neues Bios, das für neue Cpu´s ist, die aber in der Unterstützungsliste nicht drin stehen.
ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Motherboards- ASUS M5A99X EVO


----------



## MRT1991 (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

wieso für mich ich bin stolzer besitzer eines AMD X2 und kein I7 da für 1000€ oder soo

wan kommt den jetzt eig der bully steht das nun fest ?


----------



## ITpassion-de (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> wieso für mich ich bin stolzer besitzer eines AMD X2 und kein I7 da für 1000€ oder soo


 
Du weißt aber schon das AMD bis 2006 1.000,- Euro Desktop CPUs verkauft hat?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich hatte 1992 den "2. größt möglichen" Rechner geholt für 4.000,- DM, die CPU hat zu diesem Zeitpunkt 1.000,- DM gekostet, heute kann man wesentlich teurere CPUs kaufen.



Aber heute bekommt man für 199€ ein Pc System ... dafür hatte man damals nichtmal ein Monitor bekommen


----------



## spionkaese (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> wieso für mich ich bin stolzer besitzer eines AMD X2 und kein I7 da für 1000€ oder soo
> 
> wan kommt den jetzt eig der bully steht das nun fest ?


1. Der intel Desktop CPU mit der besten Durchschnittleistung (Durchschnitt aller Benchmarks) ist auch der beste Prozessor auf dem (Desktop-) Markt.
2. Dieser kostet 270 €. Merke: 270 != 1000
3. du bist wirklich stolz, einer der armen Schweine zu sein, die nen X2 besitzen? Da bin ich ja mit meinem E6750 besser dran.
4. Hat SB ein verdammt gutes P/L Verhältnis. Du bekommst, was du zahlst.
5. Bei AMD bekommst du teils deutlich weniger Leistung für ein bisschen weniger Geld.


----------



## 45thFuchs (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Mir siehts eher genau wie der x6 in erster linie nach einer arbeits! cpu aus,im videorendern und multitasken wird der sein geld schon wert sein ,aber das die wegen der pro takt leistung schon so weit übertakten um auch in spielen gut zu sein ist meiner meinung nach noch sehr verbesserungswürdig.
Nichtsdestotrotz ,im arbeits und wahrscheinlich auch pl segment wird er schon den i7 ziemlich abzocken,man sollte halt bevor man die wahl trifft nicht auf ne marke gucken sondern auf was man damit machen will  ,und womit das dann auch besonders gut machbar ist.
btw der duo und der x2 geben sich so gut wie rein garnichts .....


----------



## spionkaese (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



45thFuchs schrieb:


> Mir siehts eher genau wie der x6 in erster linie nach einer arbeits! cpu aus,im videorendern und multitasken wird der sein geld schon wert sein ,aber das die wegen der pro takt leistung schon so weit übertakten um auch in spielen gut zu sein ist meiner meinung nach noch sehr verbesserungswürdig.
> Nichtsdestotrotz ,im arbeits und wahrscheinlich auch pl segment wird er schon den i7 ziemlich abzocken,man sollte halt bevor man die wahl trifft nicht auf ne marke gucken sondern auf was man damit machen will  ,und womit das dann auch besonders gut machbar ist.
> btw der duo und der x2 geben sich so gut wie rein garnichts .....


Der X6 verkackt im Vergleich zum 2600K PassMark Intel vs AMD CPU Benchmarks - High End
Sogar der 2500K ist hier besser (sowie in fast allen anderen Benchmarks)


----------



## Seabound (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Das ganze wird, nach all dem, was ich gelesen hab, wohl ein Reinfall. In etwa wie der Phenom I, den ich übrigens immer noch im System hab. Der war/ist auch kaXXe!
Ich glaub nicht an den Bulldozer. Schon alleine der Name ist lächerlich!


----------



## Placebo (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Ahab schrieb:


> Oh mann das Teil soll endlich landen, dann kehrt  endlich wieder ein bisschen Ruhe ein bis sich alle über Kepler und  Southern Islands in den Haaren liegen.
> 
> Was hier manche schon wieder vom Stapel lassen ist echt der Hammer.


 
Ja, diese ewige Diskussion zeigt eigentlich nur, wie wenig Ahnung wir alle Bulldozer haben, 50% der Benches sind zu 100% fakes, bei 45% ist man sich ziehmlich sicher, dass sie unecht sind und die letzten 5% könnten stimmen, großartig


----------



## Pokerclock (30. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

@45thFuchs und ConNerVos

Bleibt bitte beim Thema. Grafikkarten gehören nicht dazu > Offtopic ausgeblendet.


----------



## Chris965BE (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Ich bin etwas gespannt auf die Daten. Wäre schon nicht schlecht wenn AMD endlich mal nicht nur über den Preis sondern auch über Leistung verkaufen würde. Ich werde nicht aufrüsten. Hab kein Geld und keine Lust. Wozu auch aufrüsten wenn fast alles auf 1080p ruckelfrei läuft? Ich ärgere mich nur nen bissel mir nen AM3 Board + 965Be gekauft zuhaben. Core i 5 wäre wohl besser,aber nun ists zu spät


----------



## PsychoQeeny (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Und an alle die immer dieses Preisgeblabere anfangen ---> der Markt bestimmt den Preis , wenn wer viel Forschung in sein Produkt steckt, um was Tolles zu Bringen ...
 dann kostet das auch etwas (Sandy).
wenn der andere seine Produkte Billig macht, damit sie verkauft werden hat das für mich nix mit Leistung zu tun . Man sollte Leistung und Fortschritt unterstützen, und nicht Billigveramscherei.
Wenn Intel genau so wie AMD verfahren würde , dann gäbe es nichtmal ein Nehalem, weil ein aufgepumpter Yorkfield da voll reichen würde 
(und dann lägen wir 3 Jahre zurück) na klasse an allen -> Naaaa Tollll


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Aber heute bekommt man für 199€ ein Pc System ... dafür hatte man damals nichtmal ein Monitor bekommen


 
Was unter anderem auch daran liegt, dass man damals pro Megabyte Festplattenkapazität etwa 5,- DM zahlte, das ein 14 Zoll VGA Monitor mit 700,- DM zu Buche schlug, usw... .

Aber der entscheidendte Punkt ist, dass Prozessoren damals vergleichsweise günstig waren und das ohne Konkurrenz im x86 Sektor. Deshalb kann ich die These der ach so tollen Mitbewerber, die die Preise drücken nicht mehr hören. Es stimmt einfach nicht. Zum Glück stimmt es nicht, da sonst ein i5-2500 oder ein i7-2600 bei um die 500,- Euro liegen müsste, mangels Konkurrenz.


----------



## geo (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Das wird ja immer witziger, ich sage euch das wir die ersten realen Benchmarks erst in 6 Wochen sehen und in etwa 10 Wochen werden die ersten CPUs dann bei Händlern gelistet und wiederum ca. 2 Wochen später sind die BDs dann real verfügbar.
Bei den Spielern wird SB nach wie vor die beste Wahl sein, im Server Bereich wird BD seinem Namen sehr gerecht und wird mit allem was Intel derzeit zu bieten hat den Boden wischen. 
Der BD hat sehr viel mehr intressantes zu bieten als sein Modul Aufbau, dieser ist zwar immer im Gespräch, ist aber auch im Grunde nur das AMD Gegenstück zu Intels HT. AMD verkauft das Ding als 8 Kerner, das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht sehr clever, hört sich aber für Nobs besser an als 4 Moduler 
Jedenfalls mag Intel von der Fertigung her sehr weit voraus sein, aber mit der Einführung des BD wird AMD technologisch gesehen Intel überholen, man beachte Feature Set des BD 
Mit den Ferigungsanlagen von Intel, wäre AMD auf nem Höhenflug, doch hätte wäre wenn zählt ja nicht.
Momentan wird AMD durch die Auftragsfertiger ausgebremst, was AMD vor Jahren gerettet hat " der Verkauf der Fabriken " wirkt sich nun wo echt gute Produkte in der Pipline hängen sehr negativ aus, anderer seits wäre AMD eh nicht in der Lage gewesen die Fabs zu halten.
Echt schade für AMD das man nicht so glänzen kann wie man könnte.


----------



## Rollmops (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Was unter anderem auch daran liegt, dass man damals pro Megabyte Festplattenkapazität etwa 5,- DM zahlte, das ein 14 Zoll VGA Monitor mit 700,- DM zu Buche schlug, usw... .
> 
> Aber der entscheidendte Punkt ist, dass Prozessoren damals vergleichsweise günstig waren und das ohne Konkurrenz im x86 Sektor.* Deshalb kann ich die These der ach so tollen Mitbewerber, die die Preise drücken nicht mehr hören. Es stimmt einfach nicht*. Zum Glück stimmt es nicht, da sonst ein i5-2500 oder ein i7-2600 bei um die 500,- Euro liegen müsste, mangels Konkurrenz.


 
Ahja. Kleines Beispiel: Core i7 990XE.. Wieso kostet der einfach völlig überzogene 850 euro oder wie viel auch immer er im moment  kostet? Die Mehrleistung die er gegenüber dem 2600K hat  ist den Aufpreis wohl definitiv nicht Wert..Da ist wohl keine Konkurrenz da hm?..
Nächstes Beispiel: Vor vielen Jahren: Geforce 2 Ultra für 1000 DM, die Geforce 2 GTS/Pro hat 300 DM gekostet.. So jetzt erklär mal wieso das wohl so war..

BTT: 
@ geo
So könnte man das schon stehen lassen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Rollmops schrieb:


> Ahja. Kleines Beispiel: Core i7 990XE.. Wieso kostet der einfach völlig überzogene 850 euro oder wie viel auch immer er im moment  kostet? Die Mehrleistung die er gegenüber dem 2600K hat  ist den Aufpreis wohl definitiv nicht Wert..Da ist wohl keine Konkurrenz da hm?..



Auch hier wieder, einfach mal in die Vergangenheit schauen.
Ein schrottiger P4 EE hat auch $1.000 gekostet obwohl ein wesentlich günstigerer Athlon64 deutlich überlegen war. ist halt einfach eine Preispolitische Sache welche sich zu exakt 0% am Markt orientiert. Die EEs kosten nunmal den 1.000er. Fakt.



Rollmops schrieb:


> Nächstes Beispiel: Vor vielen Jahren: Geforce 2 Ultra für 1000 DM, die Geforce 2 GTS/Pro hat 300 DM gekostet.. So jetzt erklär mal wieso das wohl so war.
> So könnte man das schon stehen lassen.


 
Nicht am Erscheinungstag.

Am 02.09.2005 habe ich 464,00 Euro für eine GeForce 7800GTX bezahlt und das war schon der Händler EK.
Am 29.05.2006 habe ich 437,32 Euro für eine GeForce 7900GTX bezahlt, ebenfalls Händler EK.
Am 05.07.2006 habe ich 542,88 Euro für eine GeForce 7950GX2 bezahlt, ebenfalls Händler EK.
Am 10.11.2006 habe ich 452,40 Euro für eine GeForce 8800GTS bezahlt, wiedermal zum EK.
Am 23.11.2006 habe ich 619,00 Euro für eine GeForce 8800GTX bezahlt, ebenfalls zum EK.
Am 04.02.2008 habe ich 367,71 Euro für eine ATI Radeon 3870X2 bezahlt, zwar zum EK aber ATI ist halt billiger als nVidia  .
Am 30.06.2008 habe ich 464,22 Euro für eine GeForce GTX280 bezahlt, selbstverständlich zum EK.

Und was fällt uns bezogen auf die Preise dabei auf? Richtig, das jeweilige Spitzenmodell kostet dicht am Erscheinungstag jeweils ca. 1.000,- DM (+/- 100,-). Und wie erwähnt ich habe stets über die Firma gekauft, war also immer ein paar Pfennige billiger als der normale Ladenpreis. Der einzig erwähnenswerte Ausreißer ist die ATI Karte aber ATI hat sich noch nie an das Preisschema von nVidia gehalten.
Achso falls sich die Frage stellt wieso die Aufstellung bei der 280GTX endet, dass liegt zum einen daran, dass ich die Rechnung von der GTX285 auf die schnelle nicht zur Hand hatte und zum anderen kamen danach 2 Jahre Apple, da brauchte ich keine Grafikkarten aufrüsten  .


----------



## flankendiskriminator (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Wenn AMD die Möglichkeit *hätte*, würden sie genauso hohe Preise wie Intel verlangen (können sie aber nicht  )


 Tun sie ja auch. Für meinen Athlon XP 2000+ (damals das schnellste was es an CPU zu kaufen gab) hat mal soviel gekostet wie die heutigen Intel-Topmodelle (und damit mein ich keinen 2600K!).


----------



## Rollmops (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Auch hier wieder, einfach mal in die Vergangenheit schauen.
> Ein schrottiger P4 EE hat auch $1.000 gekostet obwohl ein wesentlich günstigerer Athlon64 deutlich überlegen war. ist halt einfach eine Preispolitische Sache welche sich zu exakt 0% am Markt orientiert. Die EEs kosten nunmal den 1.000er. Fakt.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe bewusst nicht von euro zeiten gesprochen ..
Ausserdem sind die Relationen bei deinen Preisen ein bisschen anders. 300 zu 1000 ist wohl ein wenig anders als 250euro zu 500 euro oder nicht?..
Ausserdem war zu dieser Zeit ATI als Mitbewerber durchaus existent, was man damals nicht behaupten konnte nachdem die Voodoo Schmiede geschluckt wurde.
Es ist vermessen zu behaupten dass der Preis nichts mit der Konkurrenz zutun hat. Du kannst ja glauben was du willst, aber ein Markt mit nur einem Hersteller ist ziemlich unvorteilhaft für den Endkunden (aus meinen Erfahrungen).


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Rollmops schrieb:


> Du kannst ja glauben was du willst, aber ein Markt mit nur einem Hersteller ist ziemlich unvorteilhaft für den Endkunden (aus meinen Erfahrungen).


 
Du kannst ja glauben was du willst, aber 25 Jahre EDV als Hobby bzw. 16 Jahre als Profession lehren mich etwas anderes.
Es ist zwar grundsätzlich richtig das viel Wettbewerb zu viel Preisbewegung führt. Aber da wir zu sehr wenigen Zeiten tatsächlich 100%ig vergleichbare Produkte hatten, so dass nur der Preis als Entscheidungskriterium übrig bleiben würde, macht die Theorie leider obsolet.

Und so sehr ich AMD alles Gute und alles Schlechte wünschen würde. Für den Endkunden ist das rein auf den Preis bezogen vollkommen irrelevant.
Deshalb mottet das Argument ein oder packt Beweise aus. Alles andere erweckt den Eindruck das die vermeintlichen Argumente in der Diskussion mehr mit Fantasie als mit Fakten zu tun haben.

EDIT:
Wie ich schon schrieb, dein 1000 zu 300 "Beweis" ist nicht mit harten Daten zu belegen.


----------



## Aoi (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Man kann aber auch nicht sagen, dass AMD der einzige Konkurrent von Intel ist. Das gilt vielleicht für den X86 Markt, aber bei kleinen Geräten (Atom) gibt es Konkurrenz durch ARM, bei Servern gibts noch IBM.

Was ich sagen will ist, dass nicht, wenn AMD weg wäre, die Preise bei Intel ansteigen würden, da Angebot und Nachfrage genau so regulierend sind wie Konkurrenz. Natürlich gibt es Bereiche in denen Intel alleine dasteht, aber durch diese würde Intel weniger Umsatz machen, wenn sie grundlos die Preise anziehen.

Was Sie machen könnten wäre eine verlangsamung der Entwicklung/Forschung und so einfach langsamere Prozessoren zum selbigen Preis raushauen, aber dann würden langfristig andere Konkurrenten stärker werden.


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Aoi schrieb:


> Was Sie machen könnten wäre eine verlangsamung der Entwicklung/Forschung und so einfach langsamere Prozessoren zum selbigen Preis raushauen, aber dann würden langfristig andere Konkurrenten stärker werden.


 
So hätte man reagieren können als der Computer nur ein Produkt für Firmen und Bastler war. Heute muss man mit neuen Produkten immer wieder neue Kaufanreize schaffen. Ansonsten würden Computer seltener erneuert.
Teilweise stimmt es womöglich. Aber im Großen und Ganzen glaube ich eher nicht.


----------



## Maximax289 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Dann mal hoffen, dass die Teile richtig Leistung bringen.
Sonst wird keins in meinen PC gebaut.


----------



## $$Sushi$$ (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Cool wenn die endlich mal kommen würden.
Gibts überhaupt schon richtige Preise dafür?


----------



## Hassla (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Ein neuer "Duke" der gute Bulldozer


----------



## ITpassion-de (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Hassla schrieb:


> Ein neuer "Duke" der gute Bulldozer


 
14 Jahre Entwicklungszeit und die meisten meckern trotzdem?
Ich glaube nicht das es solange dauert  .


----------



## XXTREME (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



sfc schrieb:


> So weit geht zumindest meine AMD-Liebe nicht. Ich hatte jetzt schon  öfters Spielszenen, wo sich bei mir ein CPU-Limit bemerkbar machte.  Deswegen wollte ich den X6 eigentlich noch dieses Jahr loswerden. Wenn  Bulldozer wirklich ein Reinfall wird, kommt mir - wenn auch zähneknirschend - ein i7 ins Haus.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Crix1990 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Gabs nicht schon irgendwo die Meldung, dass AMD dementiert hat, überhaupt was zu dem Thema gesagt zu haben?


----------



## XXTREME (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Der Bulldozer kommt im Oktober. Paperlaunch vielleicht noch im September aber es glaubt doch wohl keiner wirklich daran das man ihn auch dann tatsächlich noch im September kaufen kann oder?? AMD hat viel zu viel mit Llano zu tun aber sogar da hakts ja bekanntlich oder hat schon mal jemand die kleineren Ableger zum sofortigen käuflichen Erwerb gesehen...ich nicht . Der 32nm Prozess läuft defakto nicht rund, da kann mir wer erzählen was er will. Hinzu kommt noch das Stepping "Problem" beim Bully!


----------



## MRT1991 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

wer erzählt den so ein schrott stepping probleme Uns son schit wer ey wie runtergekommen seid ihr eig glabut doch nicht jeden misst was man euch ins ohrflüstert.und wen dem so währe mit den problemen mit dem steping ETC und soo denkst du amd würde sie dan zum verkauf anbieten schließlich haben die ein ruf zu verlieren wen die nochma verkacken wie beim X6 dan glaube das es amd nicht mehr all zu lange geben wird aber wen amd schlau ist und mit IBM gemainsam arbeiten dan denke ich schon das das ein ziemlich gute mischung währe


----------



## Psycho1996 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> wer erzählt den so ein schrott stepping probleme Uns son schit wer ey wie runtergekommen seid ihr eig glabut doch nicht jeden misst was man euch ins ohrflüstert.und wen dem so währe mit den problemen mit dem steping ETC und soo denkst du amd würde sie dan zum verkauf anbieten schließlich haben die ein ruf zu verlieren wen die nochma verkacken wie beim X6 dan glaube das es amd nicht mehr all zu lange geben wird aber wen amd schlau ist und mit IBM gemainsam arbeiten dan denke ich schon das das ein ziemlich gute mischung währe


 
Tu uns allen einen Gefallen und schreib mal ein klein wenig sachlicher und freundlicher... Wäre Nett 

X6 und "verkacken": Was war daran verkackt? Sie haben aus einer alten Architektur wenigstens noch Multithreading Leistung rausziehen können... Das ist doch was, oder nicht?

IBM + AMD: IBM hat andere "Spezialgebiete" so weit ich weiß... Wäre aber eine interessante Mischung


----------



## MRT1991 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

naja ok das hab ich nicht einkalkuliert mit der altern architektur ich bin echt gespannt bis wohin die die leistung der bulldozer führen wird ich hoffe sehr das er an intels ivy dran kommt oder sogar mehr das währe echt spitze

aber echt respekt an AMD.das sie aus so einer alten architektur sone leistung fast soviel wie beim sandy bridge.wobei diese architektur um einige jahre neuer ist.also leute von wegen intel besser mal schauen ob der bully mit intel den boden wischen wird.ich hoffe mal ja das währe wieder ne goldene zeit für die ingenieure das würde ich den echt gönnen.

und spart euch eure rum hätzerei von wegen billig USW

um ganz ehrlich zu sein ich wusste garnicht das AMD bei allen dual bis quad glaube ich bis phenom 1 glaube ich die gleiche architektur benutzt hatten jetzt wird mir alle um einiges klarer weshalb ein intel mit 2,5 oder etwas mehr schneller ist als ein AMD mit über 3GHZ kein wunder und dan lachen die noch so schäbig AMD aus -.- wie unfair das ist fast wie der vergleich zwischen einem alten sportwagen und nem bugatti oder soo


----------



## Psycho1996 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> naja ok das hab ich nicht einkalkuliert mit der altern architektur ich bin echt gespannt bis wohin die die leistung der bulldozer führen wird ich hoffe sehr das er an intels ivy dran kommt oder sogar mehr das währe echt spitze



Bully muss erstmal Sandy knacken...

Ivy wird doch so weit ich weiß ein Shrink dessen "Vorteile" nur in die GPU gesteckt werden oder hab ich sa Müll gelesen/Nur die Hälfte gelesen?

Naja Egal... Is eh Off Topic


----------



## spionkaese (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> naja ok das hab ich nicht einkalkuliert mit der altern architektur ich bin echt gespannt bis wohin die die leistung der bulldozer führen wird ich hoffe sehr das er an intels ivy dran kommt oder sogar mehr das währe echt spitze
> 
> aber echt respekt an AMD.das sie aus so einer alten architektur sone leistung fast soviel wie beim sandy bridge.wobei diese architektur um einige jahre neuer ist.also leute von wegen intel besser mal schauen ob der bully mit intel den boden wischen wird.ich hoffe mal ja das währe wieder ne goldene zeit für die ingenieure das würde ich den echt gönnen.
> 
> ...


Intel kann doch nichts dafür das AMD nicht in der Lage ist, regelmäßig die Architektur zu erneuern.


----------



## Psycho1996 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> um ganz ehrlich zu sein ich wusste garnicht das AMD bei allen dual bis quad glaube ich bis phenom 1 glaube ich die gleiche architektur benutzt hatten jetzt wird mir alle um einiges klarer weshalb ein intel mit 2,5 oder etwas mehr schneller ist als ein AMD mit über 3GHZ kein wunder und dan lachen die noch so schäbig AMD aus -.- wie unfair das ist fast wie der vergleich zwischen einem alten sportwagen und nem bugatti oder soo



Das Problem ist nur: Was wenn der alte Sportwagen nur 10% billiger ist als der Bugatti? Wer kauft dann noch den alten Sportwagen? Da ist es VÖLLIG uninteressant wer warum schneller/langsamer ist... Es zählt nur P/L und für manche Leistung... Im Moment sehe ich keinen Grund die Entscheidung X4 955/ X6 1090t vs i5-2500k auf AMD fallen zu lassen...


----------



## MRT1991 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

vieleicht weil das ihre finanzielle lage erlaubt hat mal ne neue architektur zu bauen ich weiss nicht aber aufjedenfall hällt nvidia AMD jetzt für konkurenz fähig
was das zu bedeuten hat weis keiner man kan nur spekulieren in moment ich hoffe das man um einiges mehr rausholen kan aus dem bulldozer irgendwo habe ich ma gelesen gehabt das der bully nur mit turbo etwas schneller sei als ein I7 2600K aber ob das stimmt weiss keiner.ich vermute das da was dran sein muss weil davon wird AMDs zukünftige einnahmen abhängig sein


----------



## Psycho1996 (31. August 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> hällt nvidia AMD jetzt für konkurenz fähig


 
Wenn NVidia AMDs Grafikkarten meint: Sind sie das nicht schon länger  Nur weil die schnellste Single GPU ATM bei NVidia liegt heißt das nicht das AMD nicht konkurenzfähig ist^^

Wenn NVidia Bulldozer meint: Woher wollen sie das wissen?


----------



## MRT1991 (31. August 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

wie woher vieleicht haben die sich ma getroffen und die haben nvidia ma ein einblick verschafft in ihre firma oder soo 
alles ist möglich


----------



## Psycho1996 (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> wie woher vieleicht haben die sich ma getroffen und die haben nvidia ma ein einblick verschafft in ihre firma oder soo
> alles ist möglich


 
Ich glaube aber kaum das sie der Indirekten Konkurrenz (NVidia mischt ja im Desktop CPU Markt nicht mit) so etwas zeigen werden...


----------



## Aoi (1. September 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> So hätte man reagieren können als der Computer nur ein Produkt für Firmen und Bastler war. Heute muss man mit neuen Produkten immer wieder neue Kaufanreize schaffen. Ansonsten würden Computer seltener erneuert.
> Teilweise stimmt es womöglich. Aber im Großen und Ganzen glaube ich eher nicht.


 
Das wollte ich eigentlich auch ausdrücken. Intel kann weder die Preise Grundlos Anheben, noch durch Reduzierung der Forschung und Entwicklung Geld Sparen. Beides würde langfristig den Umsatz gefärden. Und das Gilt mit AMD genauso wie ohne. AMD Orientiert sich an Intel und garantiert nicht andersherum.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (1. September 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> r aufjedenfall hällt nvidia AMD jetzt für konkurenz fähig


 
Ich vermute er bezieht sich auf die Lizensierung von Sli, das ist doch ein interessanter Gedankengang.
Da könnte etwas hinterstecken. Oder aber Sie versuchen nur den Absatz zu steigern. Denn jeder
AMD User konnte ja nur eine Grafikkarte kaufen. (Mehr kaufen geht immer aber ohne nutzen)


----------



## MRT1991 (1. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

nochmal nur zur info weil manche es immernoch nicht kapiert haben der x6 bassiert immernoch auf den uralten architektur von amd womit die damals mit intel den boden gewischt haben das ist grund 1 
grund 2 ist das überhaubt die architektur garnicht für dieses multithreading gedacht war und es umgeändert wurde deshalb die miese leistung ich schätze mal das die 2 te generation vom bully schon ordentliches mehr bieten wird als der der bald erscheint vieleicht warte ich auch besser auf die dannach generation bis dahin hab ich mehr knete und bis dahin haben die dan sicherlich den I7 abgelöst und in die steinzeit zurück gesendet 

ich schätze wircklich das nvidia AMD als CPU meinte und nicht ATI als grafikkarte als konkurenz 

naja spricht sich halt ne menge rum um AMD und soo ich weiss echt nicht wieso teilweise soviel shit durch die welt erzählt wird was überhaubt nicht stimmt Z.B das amd bald aus dem CPU für desktop bereich austreten wird das hättet ihr wohl so gerne was das könnt ihr echt vergessen  
macht euch einfach auf runde 1 vom bully gefasst  wen der hier knapp schneller sein wird oder ist weiss ich nicht aber dan wird die 2 te gen schätze ich mal wie wir AMD kennen besser hoffendlich kein reinfall ich drücke den einfach mal die daumen


----------



## Cleriker (2. September 2011)

Ich denke zwar in Ansätzen ähnlich, aber die Konkurrenz in die Steinzeit zurück schicken... wohl eher nicht.

PS.: Du kannst das bestimmt schon nicht mehr hören, aber BITTE ändere deine Schreibweise! Es ist super anstrengend das zu lesen. Man muss immer raten wo Sätze enden und neue anfangen, wann eine neue Aussage beginnt und wie einzelne Zusammenhänge gemeint sind.


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich denke zwar in Ansätzen ähnlich, aber die Konkurrenz in die Steinzeit zurück schicken... wohl eher nicht.
> 
> PS.: Du kannst das bestimmt schon nicht mehr hören, aber BITTE ändere deine Schreibweise! Es ist super anstrengend das zu lesen. Man muss immer raten wo Sätze enden und neue anfangen, wann eine neue Aussage beginnt und wie einzelne Zusammenhänge gemeint sind.




Ich frag mich wie man so überhaupt schreiben kann 
Wenigstens ein Punkt am Ende vom Satz sollte doch jeder Mensch setzen!


----------



## MRT1991 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

ja leute ist doch gut.ich schreibe manchmal soviel hin sodas ich das punkt setzen vercheke.also sorry

mal schauen ob und wan die bullys mal endlich erscheinen.und falls sie echt stromhungrig sein sollten und kaum schneller als ein i7 sind.setze ich dan wohl eher auf den I7 oder ich warte bis nächstes jahr bis die 2te generation vom bully kommt.


----------



## Manfred_89 (3. September 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das die Leute immer den 990XE oder sonst nen Mist herauszerren.
> Schau dir doch mal nen i5-2500k mit nem Asrock Pro 3 Z68 an.
> Und der Bulli im selben preis wird auch nicht schneller oder besser sein.
> Sorry, aber was du da von dir gibst ist totaler Unfug. .


 
Den i5-2500k kann man *nicht* mit dem x6 vergleichen!!
... der Bulldozer, der 1. Gerneration nimmt es bestimmt mit dem i5-2600k auf!

Das einige, was stimmt ist, dass Intel durch den i5-2500k *zur Zeit noch* das bessere P/L Verhältnis hat. Wie lange noch? Nur bis Bulldozer draußen ist.  Es kommt auf das P/L-Verhältnis an.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Das einige, was stimmt ist, dass Intel durch den i5-2500k *zur Zeit noch* das bessere P/L Verhältnis hat. Wie lange noch? Nur bis Bulldozer draußen ist.  Es kommt auf das P/L-Verhältnis an.


 
Für den User ist eine Sache die wichtigste. Wo bekommt er für sein Geld das meiste?
Dabei ist es dem User völlig egal, ob es dazu 20 Cores, 16 Threads oder 8 Module bedarf, ist völlig egal, wichtig ist immer, was hinten rauskommt und was hängen bleibt.
Ist das Bulldozer Topmodell in Gams auf Höhe des i7 2600 und im Multi Core Bereich besser, gibts keine Grund mehr den i7 zu kaufen, vor allem, weil Intel Bretter nun mal allgemein etwas teurer sind als AMD Bretter.
Hier ist dann der Preis entscheidet. Kostet die CPUs gleich viel, ist die Entscheidung einfach.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. September 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Den i5-2500k kann man *nicht* mit dem x6 vergleichen!!
> ... der Bulldozer, der 1. Gerneration nimmt es bestimmt mit dem i5-2600k auf!
> 
> Das einige, was stimmt ist, dass Intel durch den i5-2500k *zur Zeit noch* das bessere P/L Verhältnis hat. Wie lange noch? Nur bis Bulldozer draußen ist.  Es kommt auf das P/L-Verhältnis an.


 
Bitte schmeiß deine Glaskugel weg und unterlasse es mich zu zitieren.
Ich verbitte es mir für das marketingverblendete Gelaber deinerseits herzuhalten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

*AW: Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Bitte schmeiß deine Glaskugel weg und unterlasse es mich zu zitieren.
> Ich verbitte es mir für das marketingverblendete Gelaber deinerseits herzuhalten.


 
Nun ja, i5 und X6 sind nun mal verschiedene Fertigungen und Architekturen.
Man vergleicht sie nur deshalb, weil man sie zur gleichen Zeit kaufen kann, das ist alles.
Aber der Gegner des X6 ist ja nicht Sandy.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Man kann sie beide aktuell kaufen.
Wenn AMD es nicht schafft neue Produkte auf den Markt zu bringen ist da nicht mein Problem.
Ich mache Kaufbertaungen, diese Prozessoren stehen in der engeren Wahl und da fällt die Entscheidung in der Regel auf den i5, Gründe sollten klar sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Jop, sagte ich ja, man vergleicht sie, weil man sie beide jetzt kaufen kann.
Vergleichst du Intel Atom mit Bobcat, geht Intel hier auch Baden, aber da Intel eben noch keinen neuen Atom am Markt hat, muss man das nehmen, was da ist... also Wayne..
Ob der i5 weiterhin Preis/Leistung mäßig viel zu bieten hat, wird sich zeigen, wenn Bulldozer da ist.
Sucht man jedoch nur eine CPU für Arbeitszwecke, also Rendern und Videoschnitt, kommt man um den X6 nicht herum, denn da ist er besser als der i5 und hat die günstigere Plattform.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Klar vergleiche ich auch Atrom mit Bobcat, da ja aktuell keine Alternativen da sind. Und da gewinnt halt AMD.
Aber darum geht es im wirklichen Gamer Bereich nicht.


----------



## Manfred_89 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Ich habe den Eindruck, dass uns GoldenMic den Bulldozer "totreden" will. Das Stichwort heißt: noch einwenig gedulden, bis man den Vergleich hat *zwischen dem AMD FX-8150 und dem i5-2600k*.


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass uns GoldenMic den Bulldozer "totreden" will. Das Stichwort heißt: noch einwenig gedulden, bis man den Vergleich hat *zwischen dem AMD FX-8150 und dem i5-2600k*.


 Du meinst wohl eher den i7-2600(K) 
Aber du hast Recht!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Manfred_89 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl eher den i7-2600(K)
> Aber du hast Recht!
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss



Sorry, da hab ich mich verschrieben. Danke, dass du mich auf meinen kleinen Fehler aufmerksam gemacht hast.


----------



## jurawi (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

soweit ich weiß, soll die oberklasse des bulldozers mit dem 2600k konkurrieren können.


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Sorry, da hab ich mich verschrieben. Danke, dass du mich auf meinen kleinen Fehler aufmerksam gemacht hast.


 Gerne 



jurawi schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß, soll die oberklasse des bulldozers mit dem 2600k konkurrieren können.


 Arbeitest du bei AMD?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Manfred_89 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Das ist richtig. Ich meine den Vergleich *zwischen dem FX-8150 und dem i7-2600(K)*.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Eindruck, dass uns GoldenMic den Bulldozer "totreden" will. Das Stichwort heißt: noch einwenig gedulden, bis man den Vergleich hat *zwischen dem AMD FX-8150 und dem i5-2600k*.


 
Vor ein paar Monaten warst du nochd er Meinung das der Bulldozer alle Intel Modelle um LÄNGEN überholt.
Was hat sich bis heute geändert?
-der Bulli ist immernoch nicht raus, obwohl er schon mindestens 3 mal erscheinen sollte
-die aktuellen Infos zeigen auf das die Leistung wohl nicht so überragend wird, wenn man bedenkt das er 8 oder mehr Monate nach Sandy erscheint. Dazu stehen Leistungsaufnahme, Übertaktbarkeit(in Leistung) und Pro Takt Leistung sowie Abwärme noch in den Sternen. Die aktuellen Infos lassen allerdings die Vermutung zu, das es allessamt schlechter ist als bei Sandy, für die gleiche Leistung.
-Die Leute werden immernoch vertröstet obwohl sie seit Januar/März funktionierende Systeme mit ähnlicher Leistung haben könnten.


Ich soll Bulldozer totreden?
Tut mir leid wenn dir die Wahrheit nicht schmeckt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Klar vergleiche ich auch Atrom mit Bobcat, da ja aktuell keine Alternativen da sind. Und da gewinnt halt AMD.
> Aber darum geht es im wirklichen Gamer Bereich nicht.


 
Der Gamer Bereicht ist aber eben nicht alles.
Was nützt die gute CPU Leistung von Sandy, wenn die Grafik keine Chance gegen Llano hat?


----------



## Manfred_89 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Monaten warst du nochd er Meinung das der Bulldozer alle Intel Modelle um LÄNGEN überholt.
> Was hat sich bis heute geändert?
> -der Bulli ist immernoch nicht raus, obwohl er schon mindestens 3 mal erscheinen sollte
> -die aktuellen Infos zeigen auf das die Leistung wohl nicht so überragend wird, wenn man bedenkt das er 8 oder mehr Monate nach Sandy erscheint. Dazu stehen Leistungsaufnahme, Übertaktbarkeit(in Leistung) und Pro Takt Leistung sowie Abwärme noch in den Sternen. Die aktuellen Infos lassen allerdings die Vermutung zu, das es allessamt schlechter ist als bei Sandy, für die gleiche Leistung.
> ...



Es war schon immer von einem Vergleich zwischen dem AMD FX-8150 und dem i7-2600k die Rede. Der Bulldozer wurde nur kurzfristig noch mal verschoben, da Verträge für den Serverbereich einhalten möchte, was auch i. O. ist. Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil! 

Bulldozer wird auch sehr gut zum Übertakten geeignet sein. Durch die Modelebauweise und die Umstellung auf die 32nm-Fertigung gibt eine mind. so große Energieeinsparung wie bei der "sandigen Brücke".


----------



## GoldenMic (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Wo brauchst du denn die Grafikleistung von Llano?
Gamer brauchen mehr leistung. Alte Spiele kannst du auch mit Sandy spielen. 
Jemand der CPU leistung braucht, braucht den graka Teil wohl nur zum ausgeben für den Monitor.


Du kannst mir ja gern mal ein paar Szenarien nennen, in denen der Llano weitaus mehr Sinn macht als nen Sandy.
In den meisten tuts die Grafik von Sandy auch, da man auf die Leistung eben nicht angewiesen ist.
Oder es wird weitaus mehr verlangt.


----------



## Manfred_89 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Gamer Bereicht ist aber eben nicht alles.
> Was nützt die gute CPU Leistung von Sandy, wenn die Grafik keine Chance gegen Llano hat?



Richtig, die "unbrachbare" Intelgrafik benötigt eine extra GPU. Llano nicht. Llano besitzt eine vollwertige Grafik mit wenig VRAM, jedoch auf kleineren Monitoren (Laptops) durchaus zum Gamen geeignet.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Es war schon immer von einem Vergleich zwischen dem AMD FX-8150 und dem i7-2600k die Rede. Der Bulldozer wurde nur kurzfristig noch mal verschoben, da Verträge für den Serverbereich einhalten möchte, was auch i. O. ist. Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil!
> 
> Bulldozer wird auch sehr gut zum Übertakten geeignet sein. Durch die Modelebauweise und die Umstellung auf die 32nm-Fertigung gibt eine mind. so große Energieeinsparung wie bei der "sandigen Brücke".


 
Es ist auch immernoch vom i7-2600k die Rede.
Allerdings mit dem Unterschied das jetzt auch der letzte eingesehen haben wird, das die Leistung eben nicht 50% überm i7-2600k - oder wovon auch immer ihr geträumt habt - liegen wird.

Und der Rest deines Postings ist hohles gelaber das bei mir nicht zeiht.
Übertakten? Ja. Allerdings nur auf ~5Ghz unter Luft. Das kann man mit Sandy auch.
Aktuelle Leaks lassen allerdings auf eine mit dem Phenom II vergleichbare IPC(Leistung pro Takt) schließen. Heißt weiterhin das die IPC von Sandy ne ganze Ecke vorraus ist. heißt wiederrum das bei Sandy weiterhin mehr Leistung bei rauskommt, wenn man beide auf 5Ghz übertaktet.
Zu bedenken ist dabei auch das der bulldozer auf 4,2ghz gegen den i7 auf 3,5ghz antritt. Hier kannst du den Unterschied und die besser IPC von Sandy deutlich erkennen.

Und zur Energieersparnis: Das muss sich erst noch zeigen. Intel setzt hier auf ganz andere Techniken als AMD. Weiterhin ist der Chip vom Bulli in etwa doppelt so groß wie der Sandy. Ich würde da mal nicht so viel labern, nicht das du dich nach Release für jeden deiner Posts entschuldigen musst.



Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Richtig, die "unbrachbare" Intelgrafik benötigt eine extra GPU. Llano nicht. Llano besitzt eine vollwertige Grafik mit wenig VRAM, jedoch auf kleineren Monitoren (Laptops) durchaus zum Gamen geeignet.


 
Auch falsch.
Bei beiden sitzt der Chip auf den gleichen Die wie die CPU.
Ob man nun ne Extra Graka braucht ist sehr abhängig von den eigenen Ansprüchen.
Ich halte beide für tauglich und eben auch untauglich.
Dafür schluckt Llano in der Regel mehr und knickt bei 1333er Ram auch ziemlich weg im Vergleich zu 1866er Ram.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Richtig, die "unbrachbare" Intelgrafik benötigt eine extra GPU. Llano nicht.



Nein, braucht man nicht wenn man nicht spielen möchte, wie man bei den Notebooks sieht. Beim Macbook Air vermisse ich jedenfalls keine diskrete Grafikkarte.


----------



## Manfred_89 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Die HD 3000 ist zum DVD schauen schon überfordert. Wer keine extra GPU neben dem Sandy hat mit einem Film schlechte Karten. 

Lösung: extra GPU von AMD oder Nivida, oder eine APU (von AMD)


----------



## Cook2211 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Die HD 3000 ist zum DVD schauen schon überfordert. Wer keine extra GPU neben dem Sandy hat mit einem Film schlechte Karten.



Das ist quatsch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wo brauchst du denn die Grafikleistung von Llano?



Als Beschleunigung, Sandy Bridge ist da einfach zu langsam.
Insgesamt betrachtet ist die Leistung CPU/GPU bei Llano besser als bei Intel.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Du kannst mir ja gern mal ein paar Szenarien nennen, in denen der Llano weitaus mehr Sinn macht als nen Sandy.
> In den meisten tuts die Grafik von Sandy auch, da man auf die Leistung eben nicht angewiesen ist.
> Oder es wird weitaus mehr verlangt.


 
Gibts bei uns in der Firma. 3D Modellberechnungen:
Da ist Llano schneller als alles,was wir zuvor getestet haben und da gehörte Sandy auch dazu.
Klar, du kannst jetzt sagen; Kauf Gulftown und bau 4 Grafikkarten ein, dann gehts noch schneller, ist aber nicht Sinn der Sache, es muss immer noch im Rahmen des Kosten/Nutzen Faktors sein.



Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Die HD 3000 ist zum DVD schauen schon überfordert. Wer keine extra GPU neben dem Sandy hat mit einem Film schlechte Karten.



Das ist eigentlich Banane, da die CPU selbst ja stark genug ist.
Die Sandy IGP beschleunigt nur nicht jede Videodarstellung, da muss man dann Abstriche machen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Alles, was die IGP nicht beschleunigt, packt die CPU [so wie Llano auch]. Also who cares?


----------



## GoldenMic (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Die HD 3000 ist zum DVD schauen schon überfordert. Wer keine extra GPU neben dem Sandy hat mit einem Film schlechte Karten.
> 
> Lösung: extra GPU von AMD oder Nivida, oder eine APU (von AMD)



Mhm, wenn die IGP sogar zum DVD schauen zu langsam ist, wie ist dann z.b. dieser Test entstanden?
Test:

Oder wie könnte ich dir sagen das die Leistungsaufnahme eines Sandys bei der Blu Ray Wiedergabe niedrieger ist als die von nem Llano?

Merkst du nicht das du Blödsinn ohne jeden Rückhalt laberst?


@quanti:
Dann isses ja schick, dass es in deiner Firma geklappt hat.
Aber der private Nutzer zieht beim Gamen aus keinen der beiden nen wirklichen Vorteil.


----------



## MRT1991 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

ja wollen wir mal gucken.aber so wie es in moment im computer geschäfft aussieht setzen wohl einige auf den bully.zu dem entschluß bin ich gekommen weil die mainboards die für den AM3.also sprich bulli raus gekommen sind.sind meistens ausverkauft das wundert mich in wircklichkeit echt also ich weiss es ehrlich gesagt nicht aber ich denke ma das der bully noch ziemlich.das gesprächsthema der nächstens zeit ist und vor erst mal so bleibt was man mit was vergleichen kan steht noch in den sternen. aber lassen wir uns mal einfach überraschen vieleicht wird er mehr leistung bringen als in den meisten bechmarks gezeigt wurde. das hoffe ich doch sehr stark will nähmlich nicht in etwas investieren das die energie nicht efizient nutzen kan.aber falls es wircklich schneller sein sollte als der I7 was wahrscheinlich etwas schwer zu glauben ist.dan denke ich mal das da der verbrauch nicht sone extreme rolle spielen wird. aber falls es doch mehr strom hungrig sein sollte dan denke ich mal das AMD dan erst ein richtiges problem hat zumal dan auch wen das P/L.verhältniss nicht passt.


----------



## Manfred_89 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich Banane, da die CPU selbst ja stark genug ist.
> Die Sandy IGP beschleunigt nur nicht jede Videodarstellung, da muss man dann Abstriche machen.



Das ist ggf. etwas übertrieben. Jedenfalls macht die Grafik von Llano die Mehrleistung der CPU i3-2100 wieder gut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Alles, was die IGP nicht beschleunigt, packt die CPU [so wie Llano auch]. Also who cares?


 
Letztendlich ist es Banane, ob die IGP irgendwas beschleunigt, die CPU ist immer stark genug dafür, egal, was es ist.



GoldenMic schrieb:


> @quanti:
> Dann isses ja schick, dass es in deiner Firma geklappt hat.
> Aber der private Nutzer zieht beim Gamen aus keinen der beiden nen wirklichen Vorteil.



Kommt darauf an, was der private User nun wirklich will. Die meisten wollen einen Internet System haben, hier würde ich einen i3 nehmen, ist einfach sinnvoller.
Will er spielen, kann er Llano nehmen, aber hier ist eben auch ein i5 besser, auch wenn das System dann wegen der extra Grafikkarte etwas mehr kostet, die Mehr Leistung ist vorhanden und der Gamer kauft eh kein Llano und baut eine Grafikkarte ein, der nimmt Sandy oder Bulldozer.

Für Laptops finde ich Llano aber nicht schlecht, da liegt meiner Meinung nach der Markt.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. September 2011)

Manfred_89 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist ggf. etwas übertrieben. Jedenfalls macht die Grafik von Llano die Mehrleistung der CPU i3-2100 wieder gut.




Eigentlich nicht. Die Intels haben außer der Grafik mehr auf der Habenseite wie z.B. einen geringeren Stromverbrauch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Die Intels haben außer der Grafik mehr auf der Habenseite wie z.B. einen geringeren Stromverbrauch.


 
Ansichtssache, wenn du eine extra Grafikkarte einbauen musst um grafisch an Llano vorbei zu kommen, steigt der Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ansichtssache, wenn du eine extra Grafikkarte einbauen musst um grafisch an Llano vorbei zu kommen, steigt der Stromverbrauch.



Für den mobilen Sektor ist ein geringerer Stromverbrauch aber wichtiger, und da liegt nach deiner Meinung ja der Markt
Für allgemeine Standard-Arbeiten am Rechner (z.B. Entpacken) ist CPU Power ebenfalls wichtiger als Grafikpower.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Kommt darauf an, wenn du im mobilen Sektor die bessere Grafik hast, wird die gerne mit genommen, auch wenn du da dann etwas mehr Strom ziehst, das kann man durch entsprechende Akkus ausgleichen und wenn ich mit den mobilen Bereich anschaue, dann sieht es für Llano da sehr gut aus.

Intel hat ja erkannt, dass hier der Markt ist, sonst würden sie nicht die Grafik bei Ivy stark bessern wollen. Sie könnten ja auch alles lassen und sage: "reicht doch" 
Tun sie aber nicht.
Intel hat ja noch den Atom als Baustelle, hier fehlt auch der Anschluss an AMD.

Schon richtig, dass AMD im Desktop Bereich Intel nicht das Wasser reichen kann, aber im mobilen Bereich sind sie aktuell recht gut aufgestellt. Wenn ich da 3 Jahre zurück denke...


----------



## Cook2211 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, wenn du im mobilen Sektor die bessere Grafik hast, wird die gerne mit genommen, auch wenn du da dann etwas mehr Strom ziehst, das kann man durch entsprechende Akkus ausgleichen und wenn ich mit den mobilen Bereich anschaue, dann sieht es für Llano da sehr gut aus.
> Intel hat ja erkannt, dass hier der Markt ist, sonst würden sie nicht die Grafik bei Ivy stark bessern wollen. Sie könnten ja auch alles lassen und sage: "reicht doch"
> Tun sie aber nicht.Intel hat ja noch den Atom als Baustelle, hier fehlt auch der Anschluss an AMD.
> Schon richtig, dass AMD im Desktop Bereich Intel nicht das Wasser reichen kann, aber im mobilen Bereich sind sie aktuell recht gut aufgestellt. Wenn ich da 3 Jahre zurück denke...



Ein größeres Akku ist schwerer und schränkt dann wiederum die Mobilität ein. So einfach ist es also nicht. Das Thema Kühlung sollte man ebenfalls bedenken.

Aber wir kommen auch (wieder mal) etwas vom Thema ab


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ein größeres Akku ist schwerer und schränkt dann wiederum die Mobilität ein. So einfach ist es also nicht.



Kommt darauf an, du kannst auch die Energiedichte erhöhen. 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Aber wir kaum auch (wieder mal) etwas vom Thema ab


 
Jop, wenn ich mir den Startpost anschaue, dann ist die Woche eh schon vorbei und zu sehen ist der Planierer nicht.
Also doch nur ein Fake.

Man könnte den Thread daher auch dicht machen. 

... und Morgen dann den "_Bulldozer kommt ab nächste Woche - Reloaded_" Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, wenn ich mir den Startpost anschaue, dann ist die Woche eh schon vorbei und zu sehen ist der Planierer nicht.
> Also doch nur ein Fake.
> Man könnte den Thread daher auch dicht machen.
> ... und Morgen dann den "_Bulldozer kommt ab nächste Woche - Reloaded_" Thread aufmachen.



So ist es


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Ich verstehe den Kram mit dem Warten eh nicht. 
Das ist doch nur Fanboy Geschwafel...

Will ich einen Rechner kaufen, schaue ich nach, was es gibt und was ich will. Aktuell bietet Sandy das Beste, also wird das gekauft, Wenn Bulldozer am Markt und besser ist, wird eben das gekauft, kommt Ivy und schiebst sich wieder nach vorne, wird das gekauft, fertig.
Interessiert doch niemand, was für ein Hersteller im Gehäuse verbaut ist, Hauptsache der Rechner macht das, wozu er gekauft wurde.


----------



## Manfred_89 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Für den mobilen Sektor macht sich eine APU einfach besser. (Akkulaufzeit)


----------



## GoldenMic (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Eben nicht. Da ist der i3/i5 ohne Graka sparsamer.

Aber an sich gehts hier weiter:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ullodozer-ivy-bridge-bulldozer-2-haswell.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Da ist der i3/i5 ohne Graka sparsamer.


 
Aber eben i9m Grafik Bereich auch langsamer, ist das alte Spiel...
Den perfekten Rechner gibts nicht.


----------



## Manfred_89 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Zurück zum Thema:

_Intel hat durch den i5-2500k *zur Zeit noch* das bessere P/L Verhältnis hat. Wie lange noch? Nur bis Bulldozer draußen ist. Es kommt auf das P/L-Verhältnis an._

Das Stichwort heißt: noch einwenig gedulden, bis man den Vergleich hat *zwischen dem AMD FX-8150 und dem i7-2600k*.


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Kram mit dem Warten eh nicht.
> Das ist doch nur Fanboy Geschwafel...
> 
> Will ich einen Rechner kaufen, schaue ich nach, was es gibt und was ich will. Aktuell bietet Sandy das Beste, also wird das gekauft, Wenn Bulldozer am Markt und besser ist, wird eben das gekauft, kommt Ivy und schiebst sich wieder nach vorne, wird das gekauft, fertig.
> Interessiert doch niemand, was für ein Hersteller im Gehäuse verbaut ist, Hauptsache der Rechner macht das, wozu er gekauft wurde.


 Genauso denke ich, danke Quanti! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Du implizierst durch diesen Post, du wüsstest, dass der Bulldozer mindestens die Leistung des Core i5-2500K erzielt und dabei günstiger ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Wie lange willst du denn noch warten?
Nochmal 8 Monate?
Sorry aber das kann man keinen ratfragenden mehr antun.
Die Leute wurden jetzt schon 8 Monate vertröstet und ich hoffe dass es den Leuten die zu diesem dummen Schritt geraten haben, im Nachhinein leidtut.

8 Monate gewartet, worauf? Die gleiche Leistung die es auch schon vor 8 Monaten gab? Dankeschön.
Nicht besonders Klug.


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Du implizierst durch diesen Post, du wüsstest, dass der Bulldozer mindestens die Leistung des Core i5-2500K erzielt und dabei günstiger ist.


 Das sagt auch wieder das aus, was ich denke.
Man sollte erst die ECHTE LEISTUNG UND DIE PREISE kennen, um soetwas zu sagen.
Und mit ECHT meine ich Benches und Preise von existierenden, kaufbaren Produkten...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Manfred_89 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Da ist der i3/i5 ohne Graka sparsamer.
> 
> Aber an sich gehts hier weiter:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ullodozer-ivy-bridge-bulldozer-2-haswell.html



Die Umfrage ist nicht schlecht. Besser wäre es 2 Umfragen zu machen: diese und eine für den mobilen Bereich. 
Einige Möglichkeiten liegen noch in sehr weiter Ferne z. T. ca. 2014 Wer plant den so weit in die Zukunft? Antwortmöglichkeiten besser auswählen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Genauso denke ich, danke Quanti!


 
Benutz doch den "Gefällt mir" Button. 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wie lange willst du denn noch warten?
> Nochmal 8 Monate?
> Sorry aber das kann man keinen ratfragenden mehr antun.
> Die Leute wurden jetzt schon 8 Monate vertröstet und ich hoffe dass es den Leuten die zu diesem dummen Schritt geraten haben, im Nachhinein leidtut.
> ...



Wieso 8 Monate?
Wie kommst du denn auf diese Zahl?


----------



## GoldenMic (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Der Bulldozer lag zum beginn der Umfrage auch noch weit in Ferne und tut es auch jetzt noch.
Hätte ich den auch weglassen sollen? 

@Quanti:
Sandy kam im januar raus.
So unwarscheinlich es auch sein mag - wenn Bulli diesen Monat rauskommt, kommt er 8 Monate nach Sandy raus.
Und hat die gleiche Leistung, so grob.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Der Bulldozer lag zum beginn der Umfrage auch noch weit in Ferne und tut es auch jetzt noch.
> Hätte ich den auch weglassen sollen?


 
Es gibt welche, die meckern, dass du Sandy E nicht alleine hast.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Dafür hab ich das iPhone5 
Schau mal bitte meinen Edit an im Post über dir.


----------



## Manfred_89 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Das sagt auch wieder das aus, was ich denke.
> Man sollte erst die ECHTE LEISTUNG UND DIE PREISE kennen, um soetwas zu sagen.
> Und mit ECHT meine ich Benches und Preise von existierenden, kaufbaren Produkten...
> 
> ...



Genau so sehe ich das auch. Dafür ist das "einwenig gedulden" notwenig. In ein paar Wochen wissen wir bestimmt mehr.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Wann hast du "in ein paar Wochen wissen wir bestimmt mehr" das erste mal gesagt? Soll ich deine Posts mal durchgehen?


----------



## Manfred_89 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Der Bulldozer lag zum beginn der Umfrage auch noch weit in Ferne und tut es auch jetzt noch.
> Hätte ich den auch weglassen sollen?
> 
> @Quanti:
> ...


 
Rockwell und Haswell liegen für die Umfrage noch zuweit in der Zukunft.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Bulldozer 2 und Trinity auch.


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> @Quanti:
> Sandy kam im januar raus.
> So unwarscheinlich es auch sein mag - wenn Bulli diesen Monat rauskommt, kommt er 8 Monate nach Sandy raus.
> Und hat die gleiche Leistung, so grob.



Nun ja, der der kaufen will, hat doch auch gekauft, und die, die meinen Warten zu müssen, warten eben, ist doch ihr Problem, wenn sie warten wollen.
Nur eben warten sie ja mit Hardware, die völlig ausreichend ist.
Hast du einen 955 und vielleicht schon ein AM3+ Brett gekauft und das läuft jetzt, stellst sich die Frage, wieso er Sandy kaufen muss? Muss er doch nicht, seine Hardware reicht doch noch und Bulldozer wird sicher auch mal günstiger werden.

Und der, der noch alte Hardware hat, also Pentium 4/Core 2 Duo/Athlon X2 kauft eben das, was da ist, denn der interessiert sich nicht dafür, was kommen kann.


----------



## Manfred_89 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Bulldozer 2 und Trinity auch.


 
Nein, die beiden setzt man zeitlich mit Ivy Bridge gleich!


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Nein, die beiden setzt man zeitlich mit Ivy Bridge gleich!


 
Ja und AMD ist dafür bekannt zukünftige Produkte pünktlich wie die Maurer auf den Markt zu werfen - oh, Moment...


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Benutz doch den "Gefällt mir" Button.
> (...)


 Ich finde mit Händen geschrieben Text besser und will diese Buttons nicht unterstützen 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich finde mit Händen geschrieben Text besser und will diese Buttons nicht unterstützen


 
Sehr gute Einstellung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Nein, die beiden setzt man zeitlich mit Ivy Bridge gleich!


Komodo und Trinity in Q1/Q2? Wäre krass.


----------



## OctoCore (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Es kommt auf das P/L-Verhältnis an.


 
Nicht nur. Es gibt für mich außerdem noch ein paar "No-go!"-Punkte. Ein Prozessor der seine Rechenleistung dadurch aufrecht erhält, dass er kräftig heizt, ist einer davon. Das hat mich davon abgehalten, auf einen 6xPhenom zu wechseln. 
Das Gesamtpaket muss stimmig sein. Ob der fetteste Bulldozer mit einem der Intel-Flaggschiffe mithalten kann, ist mir am Ende egal.
Mal sehen, was rauskommt.


----------



## Manfred_89 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Komodo und Trinity in Q1/Q2? Wäre krass.


 
Im Bezug auf das Jahr 2012. Niemand hat davon gesprochen, dass Komodo und Trinity im Q1 bzw. Q2 erscheint.


----------



## Manfred_89 (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Nicht nur. Es gibt für mich außerdem noch ein paar "No-go!"-Punkte. Ein Prozessor der seine Rechenleistung dadurch aufrecht erhält, dass er kräftig heizt, ist einer davon. Das hat mich davon abgehalten, auf einen 6xPhenom zu wechseln.
> Das Gesamtpaket muss stimmig sein. Ob der fetteste Bulldozer mit einem der Intel-Flaggschiffe mithalten kann, ist mir am Ende egal.
> Mal sehen, was rauskommt.



Der Bulldozer (FX-8150) (1. Generation) ist gedacht dem i7-2600k ein zuheizen. Sandy E wird er sicherlich nicht ganz schafen.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, der der kaufen will, hat doch auch gekauft, und die, die meinen Warten zu müssen, warten eben, ist doch ihr Problem, wenn sie warten wollen.
> Nur eben warten sie ja mit Hardware, die völlig ausreichend ist.
> Hast du einen 955 und vielleicht schon ein AM3+ Brett gekauft und das läuft jetzt, stellst sich die Frage, wieso er Sandy kaufen muss? Muss er doch nicht, seine Hardware reicht doch noch und Bulldozer wird sicher auch mal günstiger werden.
> 
> Und der, der noch alte Hardware hat, also Pentium 4/Core 2 Duo/Athlon X2 kauft eben das, was da ist, denn der interessiert sich nicht dafür, was kommen kann.



Wer sich ein Am3+ Board geholt hat, hat schon gefailt.
Das kam nämlich erst nach Sandy raus.



Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Nein, die beiden setzt man zeitlich mit Ivy Bridge gleich!



Falsch.



Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Im Bezug auf das Jahr 2012. Niemand hat davon gesprochen, dass Komodo und Trinity im Q1 bzw. Q2 erscheint.


 
Und Souther Islands sollte 2011 erscheinen ne?
Bulldozer ist noch nichtmal raus und du laberst großschnauzig vom Nachfolger.
Es ist immerwieder schön zu sehen was für einen tollen Troll du doch abgibst.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Im Bezug auf das Jahr 2012. Niemand hat davon gesprochen, dass Komodo und Trinity im Q1 bzw. Q2 erscheint.


Niemand? O-Ton von dir war *"die beiden setzt man zeitlich mit Ivy Bridge gleich"*. Ivy Bridge wird *laut Roadmap* im März/April erscheinen, das ist Ende Q1, Anfang Q2. Wenn du sagst, Komodo und Trinity erscheinen zeitlich mit Ivy Bridge, wäre das nach aktuellem Stand Q1/Q2 2012. Der mir bekannte Stand ist schlicht 2012 *laut AMD* oder H1 *laut 4Gamer*. Von daher ist es nach aktuellem Stand eher unwahrscheinlich, dass Komodo und Trinity zeitgleich mit Ivy Bridge erscheinen.


----------



## OctoCore (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Manfred_89 schrieb:


> Der Bulldozer (FX-8150) (1. Generation) ist gedacht dem i7-2600k ein zuheizen.


 
Welch nettes Wortspiel.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

80W (ohne IGP) gegen 125W ... zumindest den Specs und Leaks nach


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Und Souther Islands sollte 2011 erscheinen ne?


 
Nach meinem Kalender ist 2011 noch nicht zu Ende. Und im Gegensatz zur CPU-Sparte lief es mit den GPUs bei den letzten 3-4 Launches immer bis auf wenige Wochen nach Zeitplan. Vielleicht wird die Verfügbarkeit wieder längere Zeit miserabel aussehen, aber deswegen könnten die Southern Islands-Karten ja trotzdem noch 2011 vorgestellt werden.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Afaik hat da irgendjemand die Umsatz oder Gewinnerwartungen für Q4/2011 von 3% auf 1% runtergeschraubt.
Könnte also darauf hinauslaufen das vllt noch nen paar Karten dieses Jahr ausgeliefert werden, aber erst ab 2012 verkauft werden.

Es ist mir doch recht egal wann nen Produkt vorgestellt wird, wenn ich es nicht kaufen kann.


----------



## XE85 (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Es ist mir doch recht egal wann nen Produkt vorgestellt wird, wenn ich es nicht kaufen kann.



jap, das stimmt. Paperlaunches waren vor ein paar Jahren vor allem bei Grafikkarten Gang und Gebe - siehe 6800 Ultra zB - und wurden dann zum Glück abgestellt. Ich hoffe nicht das man wieder dahin zurückkehrt, egal in welcher Sparte.

mfg


----------



## OctoCore (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Mecker nicht rum, umso länger kannst du dich drauf freuen. Na, vielleicht können sie sich einen Chip aus einem der ersten Testwafer sägen, damit sie was zum vorstellen haben, aber ich bezweifle, das die Produktion in 2011 noch anläuft.


----------



## winpoet88 (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Da bin ich ja sehr gespannt, von wegen der Benches und der Leistung von "Bulli"....!!


Greets Winpo8T


----------



## GoldenMic (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



XE85 schrieb:


> jap, das stimmt. Paperlaunches waren vor ein paar Jahren vor allem bei Grafikkarten Gang und Gebe - siehe 6800 Ultra zB - und wurden dann zum Glück abgestellt. Ich hoffe nicht das man wieder dahin zurückkehrt, egal in welcher Sparte.
> 
> mfg


 
War es bei der GTX480 nicht auch nen Paperlaunch?



OctoCore schrieb:


> Mecker nicht rum, umso länger kannst du dich drauf freuen. Na, vielleicht können sie sich einen Chip aus einem der ersten Testwafer sägen, damit sie was zum vorstellen haben, aber ich bezweifle, das die Produktion in 2011 noch anläuft.


 
Selten so einen Blödsinn gelesen.
"umso länger kann ich mich freuen" 
Wo ist bitte der facepalm smiley?


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wer sich ein Am3+ Board geholt hat, hat schon gefailt.
> Das kam nämlich erst nach Sandy raus.


 
Und wieso?
Wer z.B. ein AM2 oder AM2+ Brett hat und dann mit seiner AM3 CPU dann auf ein AM3+ gewechselt ist, hat doch nicht viel falsch gemacht, und deutlich weniger bezahlt als wenn er sich einen komplett neuen Unterbau geholt hätte.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Was bringt nur das Board? An Performance rein gar nichts. Davon ab brauchst du DDR3 wenn du von AM2(+) kommst und man geht idR nur auf AM3+ und DDR3 hoch, wenn man auch einen Bulldozer will. Somit hat man Ende doch Board, RAM und CPU gekauft - ergo einen einen komplett neuen Unterbau ... und vor allem hat er nicht deutlich weniger gezahlt. Manchmal sind deine Postings völlig unüberlegt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Nö, sind sie nicht, der User wechselt eben auf ein neues Brett, behält sich die Upgrade Funktion auf eine neue CPU offen und hat insgesamt wenig Geld ausgeben.
Wechselt er nächstes Jahr auf Bulldozer, wird dieser sicher nicht mehr das kosten, was er anfangs kosten wird.
Es gibt eine Menge Leute, die so aufrüsten, nur weil du immer einen neuen Unterbau kaufst, bedeutet das nicht, dass das alle auch so machen müssen, einige haben eben nicht das Geld um gleich alles neu zu kaufen, die machen das eben Teil für Teil und mit AM3+ geht das, bei Sandy ginge das nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Warum sollte man auf ein neues Brett wechseln, wenn man nicht vor hat upzugraden (denn dann kann man das Brett auch einfach später kaufen und es ist sogar günstiger)? Sofern das aktuelle Board nicht buggt, maximal wegen beispielsweise mehr SATA-Ports oder USB 3.0. Wenn ich das Geld habe, ein Board samt RAM jetzt neu zu kaufen und später erst das Geld für einen Bulldozer, dann kann ich das Geld für Board und RAM auch einfach zurückhalten, bis man den Bulldozer kauft - dann sind Board und RAM nämlich idR günstiger geworden.

Insgesamt gibt man durch das Aufrüsten in zwei Schritten mehr Geld aus, Stichwort Wertverfall.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Man gibt aber nicht sofort mehr Geld aus, sondern verteilt.
Und wer weiß, wieso der User ein neues Brett kauft, vielleicht ist das alte kaputt gegangen und dann nimmt er eben gleich einen neuen Sockel, bei dem seine CPU ebenso läuft anstatt wieder einen alten Sockel zu kaufen.

Wenn ich daran denke, wie viel Geld ich inzwischen schon in Sandy versenkt habe, wäre es sinnvoller gewesen auch einfach nur ein AM3+ Brett zu kaufen und den 1090T drin zu lassen.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wieso?
> Wer z.B. ein AM2 oder AM2+ Brett hat und dann mit seiner AM3 CPU dann auf ein AM3+ gewechselt ist, hat doch nicht viel falsch gemacht, und deutlich weniger bezahlt als wenn er sich einen komplett neuen Unterbau geholt hätte.


 
AM3+ Boards gibt es erst seit ein paar Monaten.
Sandy gibt es faktisch schon länger.

Der besagte User hätte also direkt zu sandy greifen sollen.
Aber nein, was hat er gemacht?

Am3+ Board ~100€, x4 100€, ram 40€, cpu2(bulli) 170€(wenn wir mal net vom besten ausgehen)=410€

Sandy in dem fall:
baord ~100(pro 3 z68 ), cpu 175(i5-2500k), ram 40€ -> 315€


Gratulation an das Preis Leistungsbewusstsein eines AMD Users.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Der besagte User hätte also direkt zu sandy greifen sollen.
> Aber nein, was hat er gemacht?



Hab ich doch gesagt, er hatte eben nicht das Geld für einen kompletten Unterbau, viele haben das nicht, Schüler müssen an allen Ecken und Enden sparen.
Oder kannst du dir jetzt einen neuen Unterbau kaufen? 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Am3+ Board ~100€, x4 100€, ram 40€, cpu2(bulli) 170€(wenn wir mal net vom besten ausgehen)=410€
> 
> Sandy in dem fall:
> baord ~100(pro 3 z68 ), cpu 175(i5-2500k), ram 40€ -> 315€
> ...



Deine Rechnung ist kompletter Quatsch, denn der AMD User kauft ja nicht sofort alles, mal drüber nachdenken. Außerdem wird der Bulldozer nächstes Jahr weniger kosten als bei Marktstart.
Oder soll er etwas einen Kredit aufnehmen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man gibt aber nicht sofort mehr Geld aus, sondern verteilt.


Super - ich gebe verteilt mehr Geld aus als auf einmal. Das ist völlig sinnbefreit  



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wer weiß, wieso der User ein neues Brett kauft, vielleicht ist das alte kaputt gegangen und dann nimmt er eben gleich einen neuen Sockel, bei dem seine CPU ebenso läuft anstatt wieder einen alten Sockel zu kaufen.


Das ist der von mir benannte Sonderfall. Aber bei funktionierendem AM2(+) auf AM3+ und DDR3 zu wechseln und später einen Bulldozer rein, ist teurer, als CPU+RAM+Board einfach auf einen Schlag zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt zu kaufen. Wenn ich zwei Mal 100€ ausgebe statt ein Mal 150€, spare ich rein gar nichts. Verstehst du das nicht?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn ich daran denke, wie viel Geld ich inzwischen schon in Sandy versenkt habe, wäre es sinnvoller gewesen auch einfach nur ein AM3+ Brett zu kaufen und den 1090T drin zu lassen.


Für dein Verhältnis zu SNB kann ich nichts, davon ab lassen sich defekte Komponenten tauschen [wer OCt etc., verliert freilich seinen RMA-Anspruch]. Wie also hast "Geld versenkt"?


----------



## sfc (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Ich habe mein AM3+-Brett gekauft, weil das AM2+ im Zweitrechner im Eimer war. Mit dem Gedanken im Hinterkopf, irgendwann auf Bulldozer aufzurüsten, hab ich dann einfach das Brett aus dem Hauptrechner reingesteckt und mir ein besseres Board gekauft.


----------



## Cleriker (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Ich hab das beispielsweise so gemacht. Das Crosshair IV für 155€ verkauft und das Crosshair V für 175€ gekauft. Jetzt hab ich Zwei USB 3.0 Anschlüsse mehr als vorher, UEFI und die Möglichkeit jederzeit auf Bulldozer aufzurüsten. Und alles für 20€.

Wenn ich das erst in einem halben Jahr gemacht hätte, wären 155€ sicher nicht drin gewesen und die Nachfrage nach den AM3+ Brettern vielleicht höher und damit auch der Preis. Demnach hätte ich eventuell viel mehr Verlust/Investitionskosten gehabt...

Quante hat da schon recht, es kommt halt auf die Situation des einzelnen Käufers an.


----------



## XE85 (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> ....und hat insgesamt wenig Geld ausgeben.



Das sehe ich anders. Schlicht aus dem Grund weil die Preise extrem gesunken sind in den lezten Monaten. Hätte sich ein User also vor etwa 6 Monaten ein 990X AM3+ Mobo und 8GB DDR3 RAM gekauft um schrittweise aufzurüsten hat er sich damit sicher keinen Gefallen getan. Die Preise für Mobos sind seither um etwa 25%, die RAM Preise gar auf die Häfte gefallen. Damit hat man für oben erwähnte Combo etwa 70-80€ mehr gezahlt als man jetzt zahlen würde wenn man das Geld einfach auf die Seite gelegt hätte. 



Cleriker schrieb:


> es kommt halt auf die Situation des einzelnen Käufers an.



Klar, in Einzelfällen kann es sich lohnen. Grundsätzlich tut es das aber nicht. Vor allem Heuer nicht da wie erwähnt gerade die RAM Preise in den Keller gefallen sind und man bei einem vorzeitigen Kauf (ohne Kaufzwang wegen Defekt,....) volle Kanne draufgezahlt hat.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Super - ich gebe verteilt mehr Geld aus als auf einmal. Das ist völlig sinnbefreit



Weil er eben nicht auf einmal neu kaufen kann, wieso ist das so schwer zu begreifen? 
Will ich eine neue Küche und neue Küchengeräte haben und kann mir beiden nicht auf einmal leisten kaufe ich auch erst eine Sache und nutzen die alten Dinge dann weiter, bis ich auch diese dann ersetzen kann.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das ist der von mir benannte Sonderfall. Aber bei funktionierendem AM2(+) auf AM3+ und DDR3 zu wechseln und später einen Bulldozer rein, ist teurer, als CPU+RAM+Board einfach auf einen Schlag zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt zu kaufen. Wenn ich zwei Mal 100€ ausgebe statt ein Mal 150€, spare ich rein gar nichts. Verstehst du das nicht?



Das weiß ich auch, ist aber den meisten Usern hier völlig egal, und das sollte dir als Redakteur ebenso klar sein.
Da werden ständig die RAMs getauscht, weil es ja doch noch bessere geben könnte, oder die Grafikkarte wird gewechselt, für 5% mehr Leistung oder weil die alte 0,5 sone lauter war als die neue.

Der normaler User, der noch ein Core 2 Duo oder Athlon X2 hat, der spart sich das Geld zusammen und kauft dann das, was verfügbar ist. Der, der nicht das Geld hat, schaut nach, was maximal möglich ist, daher gibts hier im Forum auch genügend Anfragen, welche CPU noch auf dem alten Brett läuft--- oder was man aus dem System noch rausholen kann ohne viel Geld zu investieren.
Andererseits gibts eben die User, die eben nur alle halbe Jahr einmal 100€ ausgegeben können, die müssen dann eben insgesamt vielleicht mehr ausgeben (aber wer sagt denn, dass er insgesamt mehr ausgeben wird? Ein AM3+ Brett ist günstiger als ein 1155 Brett, den 955 kann er wieder verkaufen, insgesamt betrachtet kostet das dann nicht mehr als wenn er gleich aif ein 1155/i5 wechselt, nur eben dass er nicht alles auf einmal kaufen muss).

Und dann sind da eben auch genügend bei, die eben ein defektes AM2+ Brett haben, sich aber vor 2 Jahren den 955 gekauft hatten und nur ein Budget von 100€ haben?
Was soll man den sagen? "_Vergiss den Recher, geh spielen und spar dein Geld für Sandy_" oder "_kauf dir ein AM3+ Brett für 70€ und für den Rest kaufst du dir RAM_".



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Für dein Verhältnis zu SNB kann ich nichts, davon ab lassen sich defekte Komponenten tauschen [wer OCt etc., verliert freilich seinen RMA-Anspruch]. Wie also hast "Geld versenkt"?


 
Weil mir insgesamt 5 Bretter und 4CPus kaputt gegangen sind und neben dem Hinterhergelaufe wegen Defekten und Umtauschen und meckern auch eine Menge Zeit zusammenkam, in dem ich das System eben nicht nutzen kann.
Wie viel Geld das ist, weiß ich so natürlich nicht, aber das war sicher schon der Preis eines guten AM3+ Mainboards.


----------



## sfc (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

ddr2 4gb | eBay

Wenn ich mir das so anschaue, scheint man für 4 GB DDR2-Speicher noch leicht über 30 Euro zu bekommen. Sofern man seine alten Komponenten nicht an die Wand nagelt, brauch man neuen Speicher beim Wechsel von AM2(+) auf AM3+ schon mal faktisch nicht bezahlen und bekommt sogar noch eine kostenlose Speicherverdoppelung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil er eben nicht auf einmal neu kaufen kann, wieso ist das so schwer zu begreifen? Will ich eine neue Küche und neue Küchengeräte haben und kann mir beiden nicht auf einmal leisten kaufe ich auch erst eine Sache und nutzen die alten Dinge dann weiter, bis ich auch diese dann ersetzen kann.


Warum sollte ich mir ein AM3+ und DDR3 kaufen? Die Performance steigt praktisch nicht ein, einziger Sinn wären wie bereits erwähnt etwa USB 3.0. Wenn ich nicht alles auf einmal neu kaufen kann, dann lasse ich es eben oder spare das Geld für einen späteren Kauf - bei einer funktionierenden AM2(+)-Plattform ist das ja auch kein Nachteil. Ich kaufe mir ja auch nicht nur ein Set Messer und ein halbes Jahr später die Gabeln  Sorry, ich kann diese Argumentation nicht nachvollziehen. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das weiß ich auch, ist aber den meisten Usern hier völlig egal, und das sollte dir als Redakteur ebenso klar sein. Da werden ständig die RAMs getauscht, weil es ja doch noch bessere geben könnte, oder die Grafikkarte wird gewechselt, für 5% mehr Leistung oder weil die alte 0,5 sone lauter war als die neue.


Auf der einen Seite betonst du, dass man mit stückweise Aufrüsten günstiger fährt - nun schreibst du, es werden Grafikkarten für 5% mehr Leistung gewechselt (höchstwahrscheinlich für weit mehr als 5% Aufpreis). Das passt meiner Ansicht nach nicht zusammen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und dann sind da eben auch genügend bei, die eben ein defektes AM2+ Brett haben, sich aber vor 2 Jahren den 955 gekauft hatten und nur ein Budget von 100€ haben?


Das ist wie gesagt ein Spezialfall, zumal defekte AM2+ sicher die Ausnahme denn die Regel sind.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weil mir insgesamt 5 Bretter und 4CPus kaputt gegangen sind und neben dem Hinterhergelaufe wegen Defekten und Umtauschen und meckern auch eine Menge Zeit zusammenkam, in dem ich das System eben nicht nutzen kann. Wie viel Geld das ist, weiß ich so natürlich nicht, aber das war sicher schon der Preis eines guten AM3+ Mainboards.


Fünf Bretter und vier CPUs sind im normalen Betrieb innerhalb der Spezifikationen defekt gegangen? Sehr kurios. Davon ab: RMA und Austausch oder Geld zurück (kostet dich "nur" Zeit). Wo kommt also die finanzielle Differenz her, für die du dir ein gutes AM3+ Mainboard kaufen könntest? Das verstehe ich nicht, denn offenbar handelt es sich hierbei um dein Hobby und kein geschäftliches Projekt, wo ein Zeitverlust Kosten verursacht.


----------



## DarkMo (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Super - ich gebe verteilt mehr Geld aus als auf einmal. Das ist völlig sinnbefreit


 da könnte man dich fragen, ob du noch nie ein auto per kredit gekauft hast (oder sonst was) ^^ jeder kredit geht nach der selben grundphilosophie vor (zeitlich verteilte kleine ausgaben statt alles auf einmal) und kreidte sind nicht gerade unbeliebt 

ich hab auch schon mit soner strategie, wie quanti sie ansprach gerechnet. also alles stück für stück kaufen. board und ram für 150 un im nächsten schritt ne cpu für nochma ~150 statt auf einma ~300 ocken. allerdings hindert mich son bissl die "verteilte" garantie ^^ reicht mir, wenn ich mir ein datum merken muss xD und zum anderen is halt ned raus, obs warten auf bulli nu was bringen würde oder nich. ausserdem passt meine cpu glaub auch garnich auf am3+. andersrum wärs wohl gegangen. naja, wad weis ich. ich habs abgeblasen.


----------



## XE85 (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



DarkMo schrieb:


> da könnte man dich fragen, ob du noch nie ein auto  per kredit gekauft hast (oder sonst was) ^^ jeder kredit geht nach der  selben grundphilosophie vor (zeitlich verteilte kleine ausgaben statt  alles auf einmal)



Klar. Fakt bleibt aber das du weniger zahlst wenn du das Geld erstmal auf die Seite legst und dann das Auto auf einmal bezahlst. Denn dann sparst du dir die Kreditzinsen. Das das bei einem Auto in der Regel nicht so einfach ist, ist natürlich was anderes, aber für die Theorie nicht relevant. Und genauso ist es bei Hardware. Ein AM3+ Board plus 8GB RAM kostete Anfang 2011 nunmal deutlich mehr als jetzt, ein vorzeitiger kauf hat hier also finanziell keinen Vorteil gegenüber Geld auf die Seite legen.



DarkMo schrieb:


> board und ram für 150 un im nächsten schritt ne cpu für nochma ~150 statt auf einma ~300 ocken.



so kannst du das aber nicht rechnen.

Anfang 2011:

gut ausgestattetes AM3+ Mobo: 130€
8GB DDR3 1600: ca: 80€

wären also 210€

+ dann im Herbst die CPU für sagen wir 250€ sind zusammen 460€

Jetzt:

selbes Mobo: ca 100€
selber Speicher: ca 40€

+ die CPU für 250€ macht in Summe 390€ --> Folglich hätte man, wenn man das Geld Anfang 2011 einfach auf die Seite gelegt hätte ganze 70€ gespart und müsste für die CPU nurmehr 180€ zusätzlich aufbrigen da 70€ vom gesparten übrig bleiben.

mfg


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich mir ein AM3+ und DDR3 kaufen? Die Performance steigt praktisch nicht ein, einziger Sinn wären wie bereits erwähnt etwa USB 3.0. Wenn ich nicht alles auf einmal neu kaufen kann, dann lasse ich es eben oder spare das Geld für einen späteren Kauf - bei einer funktionierenden AM2(+)-Plattform ist das ja auch kein Nachteil. Ich kaufe mir ja auch nicht nur ein Set Messer und ein halbes Jahr später die Gabeln  Sorry, ich kann diese Argumentation nicht nachvollziehen.



Es gibt eine Menge, die eine funktionierende AM2+ Plattform aufgeben und eben jetzt ein AM3+ Brett gekauft haben, eben wegen Sata 3 und USB 3 nutzen zu können und auch um später den Bulldozer verbauen zu können, was ist daran verkehrt und sie haben eben nur das Brett und DDR3 Speicher kaufen müssen. Klar ist die Performance mit DDR3 kein Argument, weiß ich auch, es geht aber um den moderneren Untgerbau und wieso ein Phenom Quad oder Hexacore gegen einen i5/i7 austauschen und so noch mehr Geld ausgeben? Wegen des Performancevorteils, den man sowieso kaum merkt?



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite betonst du, dass man mit stückweise Aufrüsten günstiger fährt - nun schreibst du, es werden Grafikkarten für 5% mehr Leistung gewechselt (höchstwahrscheinlich für weit mehr als 5% Aufpreis). Das passt meiner Ansicht nach nicht zusammen.



Es gibt eben Leute, die innerhalb kurzer Zeit mehrmals RAM, Brett und CPU tauscht.
Wie viele kennst du, die sich ein neues 1366 Brett gekauft haben, wegen USB 3/Sata 3 Support oder weil das neue mehr OC Potenzial bietet als das alte?
Wie viele verkaufen ihr 1156 System und kaufen sich ein 1155 System? Lohnt auch nicht wirklich, der Unterschied ist subjektiv nur schwer fühlbar.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das ist wie gesagt ein Spezialfall, zumal defekte AM2+ sicher die Ausnahme denn die Regel sind.



Es gibt viele Gründe zu wechseln, in jeder Beziehung, ich hab jedenfalls kein Problem damit wenn jemand von AM2+ auf AM3+ wechseln will und seine AM3 CPU erst mal weiter benutzen will.



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Fünf Bretter und vier CPUs sind im normalen Betrieb innerhalb der Spezifikationen defekt gegangen? Sehr kurios. Davon ab: RMA und Austausch oder Geld zurück (kostet dich "nur" Zeit). Wo kommt also die finanzielle Differenz her, für die du dir ein gutes AM3+ Mainboard kaufen könntest? Das verstehe ich nicht, denn offenbar handelt es sich hierbei um dein Hobby und kein geschäftliches Projekt, wo ein Zeitverlust Kosten verursacht.



Die Differenz kommt schon zu Stande, denn ich warte ja nicht jedes Mal 8 Wochen, bis ich eine Antwort von der RMA habe, das alte Brett wird zurück geschickt und ein neues gekauft, zur Not auch da, wo ich es sofort bekommen kann.
Aber das ist jetzt nicht Bestandteil des Threads.


----------



## hfb (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Ach quanti, mach es uns halt nicht so schwer.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Menge, die eine funktionierende AM2+ Plattform aufgeben und eben jetzt ein AM3+ Brett gekauft haben, eben wegen Sata 3 und USB 3 nutzen zu können.


 
Das ist ja OK. Die haben ja dann jetzt einen Mehrwert. Obwohl ein USB3 und Sata 3 Controller als Steckkarte evtl noch billiger wäre - keine Ahnung. Aber abgesehen vom Wunsch nach neuen Features macht es halt keinerlei Sinn, jetzt das Board zu tauschen. Ausser du kennst dich und weisst, dass du die Kohle in der Zwischenzeit verbraten würdest.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Es gibt eben Leute, die innerhalb kurzer Zeit mehrmals RAM, Brett und CPU tauscht.
> Wie viele kennst du, die sich ein neues 1366 Brett gekauft haben, wegen USB 3/Sata 3 Support oder weil das neue mehr OC Potenzial bietet als das alte?
> Wie viele verkaufen ihr 1156 System und kaufen sich ein 1155 System? Lohnt auch nicht wirklich, der Unterschied ist subjektiv nur schwer fühlbar.


 
Ja, aber vorher beschwörst du die Mittellosen, die sich ein ganzes System nicht auf einmal leisten können, und plötzlich verwandeln die sie in die Enthusiasten, bei denen Geld keine Rolex spielt...entscheide dich mal wessen Anwalt du hier spielen willst.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Differenz kommt schon zu Stande, denn ich warte ja nicht jedes Mal 8 Wochen, bis ich eine Antwort von der RMA habe, das alte Brett wird zurück geschickt und ein neues gekauft, zur Not auch da, wo ich es sofort bekommen kann.


 
Das verstehe ich, hab ich auch schon gemacht (Speicher). Hatte am Ende der Aktion dann halt 8 GB anstatt 4.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



hfb schrieb:


> Ja, aber vorher beschwörst du die Mittellosen, die sich ein ganzes System nicht auf einmal leisten können, und plötzlich verwandeln die sie in die Enthusiasten, bei denen Geld keine Rolex spielt...entscheide dich mal wessen Anwalt du hier spielen willst.


 
Ich will damit ausdrücken, dass es zwei Seiten gibt.
Die einen kaufen, weil sie es super finden und gerne was Neues haben, auch des Bastelns wegen oder um zu gucken, wie weit die CPU auf dem Brett getaktet werden kann (oder anders rum).
Die anderen müssen auf den Cent gucken und kaufen eben deswegen, weil etwas kaputt ist und da sie nicht die Knete haben, kaufen sie das, was sinnvoll ist.



hfb schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich, hab ich auch schon gemacht (Speicher). Hatte am Ende der Aktion dann halt 8 GB anstatt 4.



Die meine ich nicht.
Ich meine die, die sich ein 2x4GB Kit gekauft haben und dann feststellten, dass es nur 1833MHz schafft, daher wird ein neues gekauft, das dann auch die 2000MHz schafft.
Davon gibts eine Menge. 

Auch die, die ihr gutes Brett tauschen, weil es eben ein besseres gibt.
Wie viele User haben sich das Rampage 3 Extreme gekauft, obwohl sie schon ein 1366 System hatten (nur eben mit dem Rampage 2 Extreme oder einem anderen Brett)?


----------



## hfb (4. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Mit dem letzten Punkt ging ich auf dein RMA-Gebahren ein...wenn du ganz genau hinsiehst erkennst du ein weiteres Zitat
aus deinem Post, bevor ich die Sache mit den 8 GB einbringe...


----------



## axxo (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Selbst Intel scheint wohl darauf zu spekulieren, das der Bulldozer dem I7 2600k keine große Konkurrenz sein wird:



> Auffällig ist an Intels neuer Preisliste mit all diesen Änderungen vor  allem, dass es bei den Highend-CPUs mit Sandy-Bridge-Kern keine neuen  Modelle gibt. Offenbar fürchtet Intel AMDs FX-Prozessoren mit  Bulldozer-Architektur so wenig, dass der Core i7-2600K mit 3,4 bis 3,8  GHz für unveränderte 317 US-Dollar hier weiterhin das Spitzenmodell  darstellt.



Quelle:17 Desktop-CPUs unter 100 US-Dollar - Prozessoren: Neue Intel-CPUs für Highend-Notebooks und Billigdesktops - Golem.de


----------



## *-MaXXimus-* (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Ich habe mich heute auch für einen i7 entschieden da ich ebenfalls glaube das ams nichts gegen Intel ausrichten wird/kann .  Schade.


----------



## MRT1991 (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

naja ich finde das echt traurig das ihr direkt amd an die wand hängt.überlegt dochmal mit wem hats angefangen.wer hate die besseren cpus die zeiten könnten jederzeit wieder kommen wen sich mal endlich die leute bei amd ma bischen zusammen reisen würden.und nicht sowas wie dem phenom 2 rausberingen würden der 0 chance gegen den i7 hat. und auserdehm müsst ihr noch bedenken das die architektur von amd auch nicht die neuste ist gucktma seid wan es sandy gibt seid ein paar jahren schon das fing glaube ich schon mit den ersten core 2 duos an glaube ich.und ab da hat sich das blatt für intel gewendet und wieso weil AMD damals ATI aufgekauft hatte also sprich 2,5million oder milliarden weniger in die cpu entwicklung investieren konnte.und nur weil intel jetzt die lezten paar jahre schneller wahr zieht ihr schon sowas über amd ab.einfach nur oberpeinlich wie alt seid ihr eig 12 oder was.wartet doch einfach mal den druck ab.
und auserdehm wieviel prozent ist eig der I7 schneller als der phenom 2 x6 ?? in prozent ? kan mir das einer von euch sagen.


----------



## ITpassion-de (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> naja ich finde das echt traurig das ihr direkt amd an die wand hängt.überlegt dochmal *mit wem hats angefangen*.*wer hate die besseren cpus* die zeiten könnten jederzeit wieder kommen wen sich mal endlich die leute bei amd ma bischen zusammen reisen würden.


 
Hä?
Es hat mit Intel angefangen, da sie x86 erfunden haben.
Die besseren CPUs hat derzeit Intel. Und betrachtet über die gesamte Firmenexistens hat Intel in rund 36 von 40 Jahren die besseren CPUs (gehabt).


----------



## McClaine (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Hä?
> Es hat mit Intel angefangen, da sie x86 erfunden haben.
> Die besseren CPUs hat derzeit Intel. Und betrachtet über die gesamte Firmenexistens hat Intel in rund 36 von 40 Jahren die besseren CPUs (gehabt).


 
Da kann ich ausnahmsweise mal voll und ganz zustimmen. 
Klar ändert Intel nix am Preis, warum denn auch?!


----------



## MRT1991 (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

naja ihr könnt euch ja von solchen klugscheißern verarschen lassen aber ich lasse mich nicht linken wie ihr 
und ist jetzt intel cool oder was.ohne scheiß wen intel verkackt dan werde ich da stehen den mittelfinger zeigen und euch auslachen.
die zeit wird kommen leute ob ihr es wollt oder nicht irgend wan mal werden die schneller glaubt mal wen nicht dieses jahr dan nächstes jahr.

und auserdehm waren die phenoms nur die probe vom bulli und falls sie recht haben sollten das der bulli 60% schneller sei dan sag ich jetzt schonmal bb intel.

nur zur info 
ich strecke schon mein mittelfinger auf intel und lache schon jetzt ihr werdet es früher oder später einsehen müssen.das amd besser wird


----------



## axxo (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> naja ihr könnt euch ja von solchen klugscheißern verarschen lassen aber ich lasse mich nicht linken wie ihr
> und ist jetzt intel cool oder was.ohne scheiß wen intel verkackt dan werde ich da stehen den mittelfinger zeigen und euch auslachen.
> die zeit wird kommen leute ob ihr es wollt oder nicht irgend wan mal werden die schneller glaubt mal wen nicht dieses jahr dan nächstes jahr.
> 
> ...



Lol, du solltest hier wirklich öfter posten  und dich vielleicht mal bei der Marketingabteilung von AMD bewerben, ich bin mir sicher die suchen genau so Leute wie dich 



> ich finde das echt traurig das ihr direkt amd an die wand hängt


Von direkt kann ja nicht mehr die Rede sein, einige Leute warten ja nun wirklich schon lange das mal was neues, besseres von AMD kommt und wurden eben enttäuscht.

Ausserdem ist AMD oder Intel doch keine Religion, man kauft eben was aktuell besser / günstiger / zuverlässiger oder was auch immer ist, deswegen ist man noch lange kein Opportunist oder Verräter oder sonstwas sondern einfach nur schlau 



> einfach nur oberpeinlich


da kann ich dir nur zustimmen.


----------



## MRT1991 (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

trozdem was hier manche rein schreiben ist schon viel mehr ne hetzerei nix anderes dan müssen sich halt AMD leute mal bischen känger gedulden den wer wartet wird sicherlich am ende belohnt


----------



## *-MaXXimus-* (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



axxo schrieb:


> Lol, du solltest hier wirklich öfter posten  und dich vielleicht mal bei der Marketingabteilung von AMD bewerben, ich bin mir sicher die suchen genau so Leute wie dich
> 
> Von direkt kann ja nicht mehr die Rede sein, einige Leute warten ja nun wirklich schon lange das mal was neues, besseres von AMD kommt und wurden eben enttäuscht.
> 
> ...


 
 ganz genau mein Gedankengang danke denn besser hätte ichs auch nicht schreiben können


----------



## Spinal (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Edit: Etwas spät, ich hoffe der Kontext ist noch erkennbar.

Und du fragst wie alt wir sind? 

Wenn der Bulli (so wie es leider aussieht) im besten Fall etwa so schnell wie ein 2600k und etwa gleich teuer ist. Warum sollte man dann einen Fehler machen, wenn man sich jetzt schon einen 2600k holt?
Und wenn AMD es (ich wünsche es ihnen) im kommenden Jahr, oder irgendwann, mal schnellere Prozessoren als Intel rausbringt, dann stehst du sicher da, mit deinem Finger und meinst "Ich habes doch gesagt". Und keinen wirds interessieren.

bye
Spinal


----------



## axxo (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> trozdem was hier manche rein schreiben ist schon viel mehr ne hetzerei nix anderes dan müssen sich halt AMD leute mal bischen känger gedulden den wer wartet wird sicherlich am ende belohnt


 
Und diese Prognose beruht auf welchen Grundlagen ? Mittlerweile spricht eben alles dagegen, der Bulldozer wird mit Sicherheit ein guter 8x 3/4 Kern Prozessor werden der vor allem im Serverbereich guten Absatz finden wird und auch im Desktopbereich wird er seine Abnehmer finden, wahrscheinlich über das Argument des billigeren Preises. 

Nur Leistungstechnisch wird der Bulldozer trotz 8x3/4Kernen dem I7 Vierkerner wohl etwas unterlegen sein, ist halt auch immer die Frage was man für Ansprüche an einen Prozessor hat, muss ja nicht immer unbedingt immer das schnellste vom Schnellen sein, solange man anderweitig mit Preis/Leistung zufrieden ist.

Sich einen I7 zu holen ist mit Sicherheit kein "großer Fehler", ich denke mal eher für militante AMD-Verfechter ists dann endlich mal ein Dämpfer. Verstehe wie schon gesagt das ganze Gehabe eh nicht, ich kaufe mir was im Moment schneller/besser/kompatibler ist und meinen Zwecken genügt, das spätestens 8Wochen später wieder was anderes auf den Markt kommt das besser ist gehört nunmal dazu.



> gucktma seid wan es sandy gibt seid ein paar jahren schon


Ja ?

Desweiteren solltest du dir mal das hier durchlesen: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...Pre-launch-FAQ-von-AMDs-John-Fruehe/CPU/News/


----------



## MRT1991 (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

was ist überhaubt diese crypto shit.guckt euch das dochmal an intel macht voll propaganda und soo.hier leztens am HBF in do stand da technologie von morgen und soo.ich hätte ab liebsten dieses plakat nehmen können und es verbrennen können ich mag die marke einfach nicht.währe echt schitte wen es amd dan irgendwannma nicht mehr gäbe.dan müsste ich dan zwangsweise zu diesen möchtegern geniuses wechseln -.- oder mein rechner so lange am leben erhalten bis irgendwas anderes rauskommt.
nur ******* finde ich das die voll macht bessessen sind in meinen augen überall werbung von den überall.wieso eig weshalb nur weil sie besser sind.im zweifellsfall langlebiger.xD habt ihr ein beweis dafür. nein also und überhaubt diesen ganzen möchtegern benchmark shit.traue ich eh nicht über dem weg wer sagt den das alle bechmarks 100% echt sind und davon mal abgesehen sie könnten auch die benchs gekauft haben wer garantiert das dem nicht so ist. sagt mir das mal einer.
gucktma im fußball werden auch spiele gekauft wieso sollten das dan bei den cpus was anderes sein ?

ja ok leute kan sein das der vorwurf etwas weit her geholt ist.aber lasst euch das mal durch den kopf gehen. 
also traut einfach nicht dem müll was hier im internet zurzeit gepostet wird wen die Z.B sagen würden morgen sterben alle auf der erde würdet ihr das glauben ?

achja und nochmal sorry.das ich so schlecht über den meisten hier geschrieben habe wegen intel und soo eig wahr das alles nur an intel selbst gerichtet


----------



## axxo (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Merkst aber schon selbst das das alles was du da schreibst nicht den geringsten Sinn ergibt, solangsam glaub ich auch da erlaubt sich einer einen Spaß mit den Postings? 

Wenn ich jetzt eine Intel CPU nehme und da AMD drauf schreibe bist du damit glücklich weils von AMD kommt aber der Inhalt ist dir letztendlich egal,hauptsache nicht von Intel?
So zumindest kommt deine Aussage rüber.

Was hat dir Intel denn getan ?


----------



## *-MaXXimus-* (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Danke fürs


----------



## Verminaard (5. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

mrt1991, du bist echt toll 

Es ist doch wirklich vollkommen egal ob da ein AMD oder Intel im Rechner arbeitet. Gekauft wird eh nur das was im Moment des Kaufzeitpunktes gut ist. Alles Andere waere etwas dumm, ausser man hat zuviel Geld und kauft nur Produkte mit angebissenem Obst als Logo.

Das Einzige was mich wirklich an diesem Thread stoert ist, das hier AMD mit Samthandschuhen angefasst wird.
Wenn ich mich zurueckerinnere, wie nVidia zerfetzt wurde, so wirklich von jeder Seite, als die bisserl Schwierigkeiten mit dem Fermilaunch hatten. Selbst danach, naja anderes Thema.

mfG
V.


----------



## Rudiratlos (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

wennn der Bulldozer weiterhin abgeschlagen von Intels CPUs hinten ist, können die bei AMD in 5 jahren ihren Laden dicht machen !
AMD hat es nicht verstanden in den Jahren wo sie dem Pentium haushoch überlegen waren, ihrer Marke einen Namen zu geben, so das Heute noch immer 90% aller PC Nutzer "Intel Inside" kennen, aber AMD ist den meisten nichtmal bekannt.
Warum soll sich dann eine Firma wie z.B. Media Markt die mühe machen, dieses Fehler dadurch vesuchen wett zu machen, indem sie versuchen selber aus AMD eine Marke zu machen?
Ich selber Nutze AMD seit jahren, mein letzter Intel war ein ATOM330 (taugte aber nicht viel), ansonnst im Game bereich damals der PIII 800, seit dem aus Kostenfründen nur AMD. Aber ich muss zugeben, das so wie es jetzt ausschaut, und wenn ich mein AM3 MB nicht weiter nutzen kann, ich diesem nochmal einen x6 spendieren werde, aber dann in 12 Monaten, wenn der x8 dann weiterhin hinter Intel dümpellt, werde ich da ich sowiso dann ein Neues MB brauche, auf den I7 zug aufspringen, oder was Intel dann sonnst am start hat! Und da ich keinen NV Chipsatz mehr für AM3+ bekomem, werde ich dann Intel dem AMD Chipsatz vorziehen! für mich ist es ein großer Fehler von AMD gewesen, das sie es NV nicht ermöglicht hatten, weiter Chipsätze zu bauen, das war bisher für mich immer ein grund für ein AMD CPU, weil von den AMD (ATI ) Chipsätzen halte ich nichts. Zudem wenn NVidia damals nicht so gute Chipsätze gebaut hätte, dann hätte AMD niemals so lange existieren können, weil was war denn damals die alternative zu NVidia Chipsätzen? Da ich aber NVidia die treue halten werde, wirds wohl von AMD/NVidia/NVidia zu Intel/Intel/NVidia gehen!

Nochmal zum Bulldozer, ja wann kommt er denn nun?
Ich finde es von AMD etwas panne, das ding erst immer und immer wieder anzukündiegen, dann wird verschoben, dann gibt es keine Benches, und die Anwender schweben in der luft, ob es wohl doch ein Update Bios für das AM3 MB gibt, denn mal erlich, ich investiere doch jetzt nicht in ein AM3+ MB wenn ich dann feststelle, das ich weiterhin mit AMD gerade mal einem Celeron das wasser reichen kann!
So nicht AMD!


----------



## axxo (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> wennn der Bulldozer weiterhin abgeschlagen von Intels CPUs hinten ist, können die bei AMD in 5 jahren ihren Laden dicht machen !



Wie kommst du denn darauf? 
Meinst du bei AMD selbst herrscht diese "wir müssen unbedingt den schnellsten Desktop Prozessor haben" - Mentalität wie bei einigen Usern hier? 
Ihr verwechselt das alle mit der Formel 1, wo es darum geht die schnellsten Motoren zu bauen.

AMD hat sein Geschäft auf zahlreiche gute Sparten aufgeteilt (GPUs, Server-CPUs, Desktop etc.) und ist neben Intel der zweite große Hersteller für Prozessoren, da machen die bestimmt nicht in 5 Jahren dicht nur weil der Bulldozer eben langsamer oder gleichauf mit dem I7 2600k ist, manche haben echt ne putzige Weltansicht.

Außerdem wird sich der BD so oder so sehr gut verkaufen (im Serverbereich, an Fanboys sowieso, Hersteller von Komplettsystemen die eine günstige&schnelle CPU verbauen wollen, Firmen....)



> mein letzter Intel war ein ATOM330 (taugte aber nicht viel)


Du weisst aber schon das der ATOM so ne Art Thin-Client stromspar CPU ist? Das der für ein 0815 Gamer-Desktop PC ja wohl nicht taugt sollte einem vorher klar sein, dafür kann aber Intel nichts, da hast du einfach die falsche CPU am falschen Ort einsetzen wollen(vermute ich jetzt einfach mal so) Ich hab einen ATOM in meinem kleinen Homeserver und der genügt da auch vollkommen, weil er eben da seinen Zweck erfüllt. In meinem Desktop PC würde der mit Sicherheit auch nichts taugen, allein schon aus dem Grund weil er da nicht hingehört.


----------



## Rudiratlos (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

war ein ASRock ION330 an meinem TV, und ohne den ION, hättest du das ding vergessen können!
alles was Video lastig war hat der ION gemacht, aber schon bei einem Browser Game, war beim ATOM ende! (aber es geht hier nicht um den ATOM!)

Es ist aber so, das der Bulldozer bisher ein Papiertieger ist, mit mega worten angekündigt, und bisher nichts zu sehen!
Dann willst du mir doch nicht erzählen das der Boss von AMD eines Morgens im Büro der CPU entwickler aufgeschlagen ist, und laut verkündet hat:  " Baut mir einen 8 Core Prozzesoer, aber es ist egal wie schnell der ist, muss nicht unbedingt schneller sein as der 4 Core von Intel, hauptsache ihr seit beschäfftigt" ! Wo lebst du eigentlich ?

Naja, und das der Bulldozer nicht auf AM3 MBs passt, das stimmt ja so auch nicht, nur weil dann einige Energiespaar sachen nicht gehen, das ist doch egal. Ich jedenfalls werde wenn der BZ nicht auf mein AM3 MB passt, das immerhin bis 140Watt CPUs freigegeben ist, somit also einen 125Watt BZ schaffen sollte, ins Intel lager wechseln!


----------



## GoldenMic (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

@axxo:
Was ist denn dann wichtig?
Abwärme/Stromverbrauch/Effiziens? Alles nicht unbedingt Kategorien von AMD im CPU Geschäft.

Und der Preis ist eher etwas, was man hinterher ausmachen muss, da man ja beim Entwurf der Produkte nicht unbeingt die Preise kennt, welche die Konkurrenz dann am Markt hat.
Wenn ich mir aber die Die Size ansehe scheint das für AMD kein wirkliches lohnendes Geschäft zu werden.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> naja ihr könnt euch ja von solchen klugscheißern verarschen lassen aber ich lasse mich nicht linken wie ihr
> und ist jetzt intel cool oder was


 
Intel und AMD sind  Kohlemachende , Gewinngeile Konzerne denen wir (und besonderst du) schitt egal sind... halt nur als gemelkte Kuh relevant .
Aber breite ruhig dein Handtuch auf der Erde aus und bete nach Texas, was davon haben tust aber nicht ... ausser das schlechtere Produkt


----------



## axxo (6. September 2011)

Rudiratlos schrieb:


> war ein ASRock ION330 an meinem TV, und ohne den ION, hättest du das ding vergessen können!
> alles was Video lastig war hat der ION gemacht, aber schon bei einem Browser Game, war beim ATOM ende! (aber es geht hier nicht um den ATOM!)


 
Wäre ja auch doof wenn der Grafikchip eben das, wofür er vorgesehen wurde, nicht machen würde oder ?  Willst du jetzt diesem (lowcost) Prozessor vorwerfen das er nicht so funktioniert wie z.B. ein I7 2600k der sogar eine interne gpu hat? Der Atom ist für die Zwecke, für die er gebaut wird absolut tauglich und ausreichend.

@Golden Mic:
Was wichtig ist muss ja jeder Anwender für sich selbst entscheiden. 

Aber ich bin mir sicher das AMD trotzdem eine Zukunft hat, selbst wenn der BD nicht das bringt was er eigentlich versprochen hatte(oder was sich einige erhofft haben). Ich glaub die Desktopsparte ist für AMD auch mehr wirklich nicht grundlegend entscheidend bzw. wirklich das Kerngeschäft.

Kein Unternehmen dieser größe setzt auf nur ein Produkt bzw. das Kerngeschäft sind ja meist Bereiche die wir als Enduser gar alles immer komplett nicht so mitbekommen, Serverbereich, Zulieferer für andere Geräte(z.B. Nintendo Wii), Grafikkarten, Chipsätze allgemein etc.

Klar ist aber auch das im Moment eben alles für einen I7 spricht(deswegen hab ich mir ja auch einen gekauft).

Vom Takt her schauts aber wohl gar nicht mal so mies für den BD auszusehen, also wenn der bei der Taktung und 8x0,75Kernen trotzdem noch hinter dem I7 2600k liegt, macht AMD wirklich etwas falsch!!

Hardwareluxx - Neue Bulldozer-Modelle: FX-4170 mit 4,2 GHz

Allerdings wird die TDP auch mit 125W angegeben!


----------



## GoldenMic (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Die News gibts auch auf PCGH.
Hinzu kommt das der Takt rein gar nichts aussagt.
Im Gegenteil, für mich macht sich das Teil dadurch eher zum Gespött, da ich nen ungefähren Eindruck der IPC hab.


----------



## sfc (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Voraussetzung ist auch immer noch, dass der Boardhersteller da mitmacht. Wenn die der Meinung sind, dass Board XY dauerhaft nicht die Stromspitzen des Bulldozers verträgt, wird es kein Biosupdate geben. Das Gleiche kann passieren, wenn die lieber neue Bords verkaufen wollen


----------



## blackout24 (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

4.2 Ghz im Turbo Modus kann ich auch habe mit meinem i7 und dann macht der 8.17 Punkte im Cinebench. Wird noch nichtmal richtig warm dabei. Glaub kaum das der Bully da dran kommt.


----------



## axxo (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Denke ja auch das der BD insgesamt das Nachsehen haben wird (vor allem was Stromverbrauch und Hitze angeht) und das Intel mit dem I7 da echt eine gute Vorlage geliefert hat, allerdings muss man eben den Verkaufspreis abwarten, wenn der BD in der 4,2Ghz Version nur 120-150€ kostet werden den bestimmt einige dem gute 100€ teurerem 2600k vorziehen. Das die am falschen Ende sparen, ist mir aber auch klar.


----------



## Rudiratlos (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

der BD wird zurückgehalten, weil das Windows 7 Patch noch nicht fertig ist! Und da AMD sich keinen Fehlstart erlauben kann/will, denn wenn aufgrund des fehlenden Patches die CPU nicht die volle leistung bringt, wird der Name Bulldozer für immer geschädigt sein!


----------



## axxo (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> der BD wird zurückgehalten, weil das Windows 7 Patch noch nicht fertig ist! Und da AMD sich keinen Fehlstart erlauben kann/will, denn wenn aufgrund des fehlenden Patches die CPU nicht die volle leistung bringt, wird der Name Bulldozer für immer geschädigt sein!


 
gibts dafür auch eine (glaubwürdige) Quelle?


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



axxo schrieb:


> Denke ja auch das der BD insgesamt das Nachsehen haben wird (vor allem was Stromverbrauch und Hitze angeht) und das Intel mit dem I7 da echt eine gute Vorlage geliefert hat, allerdings muss man eben den Verkaufspreis abwarten, wenn der BD in der 4,2Ghz Version nur 120-150€ kostet werden den bestimmt einige dem gute 100€ teurerem 2600k vorziehen. Das die am falschen Ende sparen, ist mir aber auch klar.


 
Das würde ich nicht am falsche Ende sparen nennen, oder weißt du, dass Bulldozer doppelt so viel Strom braucht wie der i7?


----------



## axxo (6. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht am falsche Ende sparen nennen, oder weißt du, dass Bulldozer doppelt so viel Strom braucht wie der i7?



Wissen tu ich darüber natürlich bisher noch gar nichts. Aber vermuten lässt sich eben, das der BD etwas mehr an Strom braucht, von doppelt so viel Strom hat aber niemand was gesagt,aber es langt ja nur 10-20% mehr Strom damit sich das dann negativ gegenüber den Anschaffungskosten gegenrechnet


----------



## MRT1991 (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

ey leute hallo AMD hat erstma seid anfang diesen monats ein neuen ceo.also wollen wir ma die daumen drücken das der ma was aus der firma rausholt und nochmal zum thema wo der athlohn damals besser wahr zu dem zeitpunkt hatte AMD ATI aufgekauft.
meiner meinung finde ich das es sich garnicht gelohnt hat das geld in son drecks schuppen zu investieren. und seitdem hängt AMD intel hinterher wegen dem weniger budget für entwicklungen.und überhaubt AMD verdient ja nicht nur mit desktop cpus geld.die haben ja noch ati USW und die sind  zurzeit marktführer.
aber trozdem würde ich mir nie eine ati mehr kaufen wollen weil die dinger eine übertrieben schlechten treiber support haben.

ich bin ehrlich gesagt auch am wanken wan es mal auf dem I7 oder weiter mit der power geht also falls das ales stimmen sollte das der bulli um 60% schneller sei als der phenom X6 dan würde ich schon sagen das er durchaus ne gute chance haben wird gegen den I7. aber falls er doch loosen sollte dan wird das nix neues sein oder meint ihr nicht.die haben sich auf gut deutsch gesagt den ruf kaputt gemacht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



axxo schrieb:


> Wissen tu ich darüber natürlich bisher noch gar nichts. Aber vermuten lässt sich eben, das der BD etwas mehr an Strom braucht, von doppelt so viel Strom hat aber niemand was gesagt,aber es langt ja nur 10-20% mehr Strom damit sich das dann negativ gegenüber den Anschaffungskosten gegenrechnet


 
10% sind doch gar nichts, das merkt keiner.
Vor allem nicht, wenn das dann nur unter Vollast ist.
Ich würde da nicht so viel hineininterpretieren und einfach mal abwarten, was wirklich ist.


----------



## MRT1991 (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Intel und AMD sind Kohlemachende , Gewinngeile Konzerne denen wir (und besonderst du) schitt egal sind... halt nur als gemelkte Kuh relevant .
> Aber breite ruhig dein Handtuch auf der Erde aus und bete nach Texas, was davon haben tust aber nicht ... ausser das schlechtere Produkt


 
also naja du hast ja nicht ganz unrecht aber 100% hast du nicht recht. wir sind den nicht scheiß egal.wir sind die kunden wir sind könige kennt ihr nicht den spruch.
kunde ist könig

und auserdehm gibts nur 1 firma unzwar apple den die kunden am arsch vorbei gehen guckt ma den iphone 4 an das ding ist schon uhr alt uned kosdet immernoch mehr als 600€ und die dinger haben krankheiten wie zwischen durch hat man schlechte telefon qualität.
achja ich wollte euch nur informieren unzwar die nachfolger nach dem bulli werden erstma auf AM3+ bleiben.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Und, wo isser?


----------



## spionkaese (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> also naja du hast ja nicht ganz unrecht aber 100% hast du nicht recht. wir sind den nicht scheiß egal.wir sind die kunden wir sind könige kennt ihr nicht den spruch.
> kunde ist könig
> 
> und auserdehm gibts nur 1 firma unzwar apple den die kunden am arsch vorbei gehen guckt ma den iphone 4 an das ding ist schon uhr alt uned kosdet immernoch mehr als 600€ und die dinger haben krankheiten wie zwischen durch hat man schlechte telefon qualität.
> achja ich wollte euch nur informieren unzwar die nachfolger nach dem bulli werden erstma auf AM3+ bleiben.


 Öhhm, Quelle?
Ich habe vor langer Zeit aufgehört Fanboys alles zu glauben was sie sagen.


Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Und, wo isser?


 Wer?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Wer?



Lies mal den Titel, eine Woche ist schon längst vorbei!


----------



## spionkaese (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Lies mal den Titel, eine Woche ist schon längst vorbei!


 Achso, das meintest du..
Hat denn jemand ernsthaft was anderes erwartet?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Der Duke unter den Prozessoren x]

Hoffentlich kommt der Bulli endlich, mir geht dieses ganze Spekulieren einfach nur noch derbe auf die Nerven.


----------



## DarkMo (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

ich musst auch grad lachen ^^ "was, wer? achso, hier gehts echt noch ums thema?"  naja, gut ding will weile haben, wa? ^^


----------



## MRT1991 (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

naja leute ich habe mir ma die mühe gemacht um die neusten news euch angucken zu könen geht auf diesen link Special: AMD Bulldozer - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE

aber den benchmarks schenke ich kein glauben wir werden ja früher oder später sehen was sache ist


----------



## MRT1991 (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Lies mal den Titel, eine Woche ist schon längst vorbei!


 
ja er meinte ab nächste woche also dannach alaso sprich nicht diese woche sondern nächste.
um ehrlich zu sein ich blick da langsam nicht mehr durch ich hatte irgendwo wieder gelesen gehabt das sich die termine wieder verschieben.
das ist echt wirsch in moment.ich weiss nicht wieso AMD so ein geheimniss daraus macht.ich glaube die wollen den überraschungs moment ausnutzen.
obs was bringt weis keiner.

nur was ich mich sehr stark frage wieso bauen die ne architektur die normalerweise pro kern nur 80% der leistung eines volwertigen K10 bringt?
und wieso gegen den I7 der hat doch nur 4 kerne was soll das eig bezwecken.wollen die sich noch mehr blamieren?
das ist echt in moment hammer wirsch ich verliere da langsam den überblick.


----------



## DarkMo (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

joa, ich sehs scho kommen:
"dat dauert doch noch ne woche...."
"ay weh, paar tage - und ne woche vllt noch"
...
"wieso kauft keiner die bullies? sin doch nu scho ne woche draussen!"


----------



## Rizoma (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> und wieso gegen den I7 der hat doch nur 4 kerne was soll das eig bezwecken.wollen die sich noch mehr blamieren?



Das ist doch völlig wurscht wie viele Kerne/Module irgend ne CPU am ende hat, zu Schluss zählt die Gesamtleistung die aus dem Chip Raus geholt wird


----------



## Cleriker (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Der Trend geht in Richtung mehr Kerne. Wenn nicht jetzt, dann in der nahen Zukunft. Die Technik ist da, wird nur nicht genug genutzt. Jeder Kern der nicht arbeitet ist verschwendung von Zeit und Energie.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Der Trend geht in Richtung mehr Kerne. Wenn nicht jetzt, dann in der nahen Zukunft. Die Technik ist da, wird nur nicht genug genutzt. Jeder Kern der nicht arbeitet ist verschwendung von Zeit und Energie.


 
Und daher geht AMD's aktuell Entwicklung in die falsche Richtung.
Und AMD wird den Trend allein nicht rumreißen können.
Bis zur nächsten Konsolengeneration wirst du kaum von mehr als 2-4 Kernen profitieren.


----------



## Cleriker (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Ich bin mal gespannt wieviele hier im Forum sich einen Ivy oder SB-E holen mit 6 Kernen... Ich wette fast mit dir, dass dann auf einmal keiner davon abrät, da es vollkommen unnötig sein.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Denke ich nicht. Ich rate in der Regel nur zu dem was Sinn macht.
Mal abgesehen davon stimmt bei Intel die IPC. das heißt man hätte halt beides. Gute IPC und viele Kerne.
Bei AMD siehts da anders aus.


----------



## DaStash (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Und daher geht AMD's aktuell Entwicklung in die falsche Richtung.
> Und AMD wird den Trend allein nicht rumreißen können.
> Bis zur nächsten Konsolengeneration wirst du kaum von mehr als 2-4 Kernen profitieren.


Du meinst also das bis 2012 Spiele nicht mehr als 2-4 Kerne ausnutzen werden?? Mhh, komisch, dass machen doch schon jetzt viele Spiele und die ersten skalieren auch sehr gut bei 6 Kernen und mehr. Ich denke nicht, dass das so eintreten wird wie von Dir prognostiziert. Cleriker liegt da eher richtig mit seiner Einschätzung und das legt ja auch die aktuelle Entwicklung nahe, siehe Smartphones, wo Multithreadung sogar dazu führt, dass weniger Strom verbraucht werden kann.

MfG


----------



## axxo (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> naja leute ich habe mir ma die mühe gemacht um die neusten news euch angucken zu könen geht auf diesen link Special: AMD Bulldozer - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
> 
> aber den benchmarks schenke ich kein glauben wir werden ja früher oder später sehen was sache ist


 
Warum liest du denn eigentlich überhaupt noch etwas ,wenn du sowieso ausschliesslich nur an das glaubst, was du dir selbst zusammen spinnst ?  
(Wobei ich aber zugeben muss das es nach wie vor echt unterhaltsam ist )


----------



## PsychoQeeny (8. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> ich glaube die wollen den überraschungs moment ausnutzen.


 
Ein Überaschungsefekt würde man hinbekommen wenn man ein Produkt "überaschend" schnell auf den Markt wirft (ala 5870) ... beim BD ist der "Überaschungsefekt" schon seit paar Monaten "Verpufft",
 Da ist nix mehr mit überaschung ..."hey der Bulldozer ist vorgästern in die Läden gekommen" ... "echt? mißt hab meine Weinachtsgeschenke schon eingepackt"

Demnach hat das laufende Verschieben nix mit Überaschung zu tun , vielmehr mit AMD Problemen ... und wenn der Bulldozer ein Knaller wäre, hätte man ihn an den Markt geworfen aber so gibt man halt Liano den 100% vortritt.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt wieviele hier im Forum sich  einen Ivy oder SB-E holen mit 6 Kernen... Ich wette fast mit dir, dass  dann auf einmal keiner davon abrät, da es vollkommen unnötig  sein.



Ivy wird die neue TriGate Technik haben und hat 4 Kerne (also passt er nicht in dein Vergleich) ...
 SB-E werden sich nicht viele für den Normalgebrauch kaufen, die meißten hier im Forum werden Bencher sein ... das darfst du denen aber nicht übel Nehmen weil dieses Forum heißt ja PCGH"EXTREME" (jede Mehrleistung Zählt, koste was es wolle ... was nunmal ein fremdwort für AMD ist)


----------



## Cleriker (8. September 2011)

Hier sind zwar einige, aber sicher nicht die meisten bencher. Hier sind über 50.000 User registriert. Wenn die meisten so wäre (koste es was es wolle), dann hätten die Chiphersteller selbst im Schlaf noch ein Lächeln auf den Lippen.

Edit:
Das Ivy nur 4 Kerne hat ist mir entgangen. Ist halt nicht mein Interessengebiet. Danke für die Aufklärung. 

Egal ist das aber trotzdem! Es geht der Software ja eh nur um die Anzahl der Threads. Wie das realisiert wird, ist dem Programm schnuppe.


----------



## MRT1991 (9. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



axxo schrieb:


> Warum liest du denn eigentlich überhaupt noch etwas ,wenn du sowieso ausschliesslich nur an das glaubst, was du dir selbst zusammen spinnst ?
> (Wobei ich aber zugeben muss das es nach wie vor echt unterhaltsam ist )


 
ey digga werd hier ma nicht beleidigend.ok pass lieber mal auf das du keine miese cyber faust von mir kriegst.

achja und irgendwas habe ich wieder gelsen.wo stand das die bullis doch erst nächsten monat kommen BZW bis dahin ausgeliefert werden.

und wo gibts die bullis schon zu kaufen bitte link.


----------



## Skysnake (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wie lange willst du denn noch warten?
> Nochmal 8 Monate?
> Sorry aber das kann man keinen ratfragenden mehr antun.
> Die Leute wurden jetzt schon 8 Monate vertröstet und ich hoffe dass es den Leuten die zu diesem dummen Schritt geraten haben, im Nachhinein leidtut.
> ...


 
warum tun dir die Leute leid goldenmic?

wer überlegt hat, aufzurüsten und sich dann für das Warten entschieden hat, der hat die Leistung auch nicht gebraucht. Jetzt bekommt er das System für weniger Geld und gleichzeitig noch Zinsen erhalten, bzw weiter sparen können für ein besseres System. Und wer dann doch nicht mehr warten konnte, weil das System abgeraucht ist oder whot ever, der hat gekauft.

Anja, und wer jetzt auf BD warten kann, der muss je nachdem wie BD ausfällt, seine Entscheidung treffen und dann BD/SB kaufen, oder realisieren, das die Leistung noch ausreicht und schauen, was SB-E/IB/BD2 bringen.

Schau mal, ich "gurk" noch mit dem E8400 rum, gut @4GHz, da er mir sonst zu langsam wäre, aber so langt er mir. Ich habe mir ja überlegt, SB zu kaufen, wollte aber mir BD anschauen. SB-E ist nichts für mich da zu teuer. Wenn BD enttäuscht, dann schau ich mir IB/BD2 noch an und entscheide dann, denn dann brauch ich wohl wirklich ne neue CPU.

Insgesamt war's aber selbst dann die optimale Entscheidung, da ich so das beste für mein Geld bekommen habe. Insbesondere da ich dann eine ganz frische Garantie habe, und eben das neuste vom neuen, zu dem Zeitpunkt, an dem ich die Leistung auch brauche.



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Ein Überaschungsefekt würde man hinbekommen wenn man ein Produkt "überaschend" schnell auf den Markt wirft (ala 5870) ... beim BD ist der "Überaschungsefekt" schon seit paar Monaten "Verpufft",
> Da ist nix mehr mit überaschung ..."hey der Bulldozer ist vorgästern in die Läden gekommen" ... "echt? mißt hab meine Weinachtsgeschenke schon eingepackt"
> 
> Demnach hat das laufende Verschieben nix mit Überaschung zu tun , vielmehr mit AMD Problemen ... und wenn der Bulldozer ein Knaller wäre, hätte man ihn an den Markt geworfen aber so gibt man halt Liano den 100% vortritt.
> ...


 
ja, die dauernden Verschiebungen muss sich AMD schon ankreiden lassen. Wenn das Ergebnis überzeugt wird man nochmal ein Auge zudrücken, sollte aber BD enttäuschen, also nicht mal den 2500k schlagen, dann ist das ein großer fail. Was von beidem eintritt, muss sich noch zeigen. Die Situation wird allerdings von Woche zu Woche schlechter für AMD. 

so noch kurz etwas zu den benchern. Die machen die Sache aber dann auch nur halbherzig. Warum nicht gleich ein dual/Quad cpu System. Damit sollte sich so mancher Rekord brechen lassen, oder gleich ein Sockel 1566 octa-cpu System. Aber Geld scheint wohl doch eine gewisse rolle zu spielen. Daher verwenden die ganze bencher, ja auch "nur" flüssigen Stickstoff und kein bekomm, einfach weil es viel zu teuer wäre. Dabei könnte man damit noch etwas weiter kommen


----------



## Superwip (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



> so noch kurz etwas zu den benchern. Die machen die Sache aber dann auch nur halbherzig. Warum nicht gleich ein dual/Quad cpu System. Damit sollte sich so mancher Rekord brechen lassen, oder gleich ein Sockel 1566 octa-cpu System. Aber Geld scheint wohl doch eine gewisse rolle zu spielen. Daher verwenden die ganze bencher, ja auch "nur" flüssigen Stickstoff und kein bekomm, einfach weil es viel zu teuer wäre. Dabei könnte man damit noch etwas weiter kommen


 
Sockel 1566? Nie gehört...

Viele (Spiele-) Benchmarks skalieren auch nicht mit so vielen Kernen, auf Sockel *1567* MBs kann man auch nicht OCen, wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt könnte man vielleicht eines mehr oder weniger spezialanfertigen lassen aber das ist, das wirst du wohl zugeben, keine realistische Lösung

Benches mit Dualsockelsystemen werden ja durchaus durchgeführt

Und was meinst du, was zu teuer wäre? Flüssiges Helium? Na ja, bei den aktuellen Intel CPUs (Nehalem, Westmere, Sandy Bridge) bringt das soweit ich weiß nichts, da bereits mit Stickstoff das Optimum erreicht werden kann, für die Phenom IIs bringt es was und wird in Einzelfällen ja auch eingesetzt wobei auch schon mehrere Weltrekorde geknackt wurden (wobei die aktuellen soweit ich weiß mit LN2 erreicht wurden, was zeigt, wie gering der teure Vorteil ist)


----------



## Keygen (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

wenn geld keine rolle spielt, würden wir alle den supercomputer von BMWs F1 team haben.... 1024kerne 2TB RAM...wollte nur mal die dimension zeigen 

ein glück wirds immer mehr drauf geachtet dass der preis gesenkt wird, wenn man auf dem gleichen niveau wie vor 10 jahren oder gar 30 jahren wäre, dann würde entweder die technik so "pervers" an uns vorbei fliegen wie sonst was oder es würde sich nichts rühren, kommt drauf an ob die massen bereit sind viel zu zahlen oder nicht


----------



## Skysnake (10. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

danke superwip, ich meinte natürlich 1567. Hab mich da vertippt.

ja sb ist etwas Ausnahme, aber normal kommt man mit Medium schon noch etwas weiter als mit ln2. Der Gewinn ist halt nur sehr gering, daher wird von den normalen benchern auch kein helium eingesetzt. Zu teuer, man kommt nur schwer ran und dann auch nicht ganz ungefährlich. Die Volumenvergrößerung beim verdampfen ist einfach abartig. Wenn wird so was bei Aktionen von Intel bzw AMD gemacht.


----------



## MRT1991 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

so leute ich habe neuigkeiten unzwar die neuen bulldozer cpus keine spur von den.unzwar werden jetzt erst die ersten server cpus ausgeliefert-.-
also kan es noch gut möglich sein das wir noch 1 monat warten müssen sowas ärgerliches aber auch
die information habe ich von hier AMD Bulldozer: High-End-CPUs werden ausgeliefert - News - CHIP Online

tut mir leid wen ich euch nur schlechtes in moment verkünden muss.
aber haltet durch das warten wird sich sicherlich lohnen.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

@Skysnake: Warum mir die Leute Leid tun? Weil sie teilweise falsch beraten werden und nicht das beste bekommen, was sie für ihr Geld bekommen könnten.
Und diese Warterei...Naja. Wer sich von Januar auf April vertrösten lässt ok - aber mittlerweile sind schon einige Monate mehr.

Achja wegen aufrüsten: Erzähl mir nichts. Ich bin von nem 478er P4 Northwood 2,6 ohne HT auf mein aktuelles System umgetsiegen.

@MRT1991:
Das wissen wir alle schon:
AMD bestätigt: Der Desktop-Bulldozer Zambezi erscheint erst im vierten Quartal 2011 - cpu, bulldozer


----------



## matty2580 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Ich freue mich auf die ersten Tests der neuen Bulldozer Chips.
Aber Q4 kann alles Mögliche bedeuten, von Mitte Oktober bis irgendwann im Dezember.
Umrüsten werde ich mein System erst Mitte nächsten Jahres.
Und dann werde ich Ivy-Bridge mit der 2. Generation des Bulldozer vergleichen können.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Ich glaube es ist etwas optimistisch von Bulldozer 2 für 2012 zu reden.
Und ja, ich kenne die Ankündigungen


----------



## Dante1611 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Ich gehe nun einfach mal davon aus, dass Bulldozer1 vor Weihnachten noch in den Regalen steht , denn AMD wäre doch dumm, wenn sie das Geschäfft verpassen würden! Mein Tip ist: Mitte November...


----------



## matty2580 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

@*GoldenMic:*
Du hast Recht, Ankündigung ist noch lange kein Release.
Dann sollte die erste Generation des BD aber ziemlich leistungsstark sein, um Intel Paroli bieten zu können.
Ein Upgrade der ersten BD-Generation kann AMD leichter bewerkstelligen, als eine komplett neue Architektur.
Hoffen wir mal für AMD......


----------



## MRT1991 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

ja kolegen der nacht da heisst es wohl oder übel.abwarten und tee trinken ne hab mir heute diese schike graka bestellt. 

https://www.alternate.de/html/product/EVGA/GeForce_GTX570_SuperClocked/790224/?
achja und dazu bekomme ich noch.ein code womit ich batman arkham city downloaden kan vollversion natührlich.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Warum grade diese?
Die Asus DC II ist um einiges kühler und leiser


----------



## MRT1991 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

was kosdet den die asus ?

hat sich erledigt also.eine gtes kauf argument für die evga.wahr für mich die 10jahre garantie.+ab werk übertacktet+günstiger.
das einzigste was mich etwas stört ist der mini HDMI ausgang mir währe nen normaler hdmi ausgang viel lieber.
naja dan muss ich wohl oder übel nene adapter dafür auftreiben.bin echt gespannt was die hier gegen meine 96erGT leistet.
aber vorher muss ich noch nen quad reinballern hoffe das ich nicht all zuviel leistungs verlust habe wegen AM2+ sockel.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, GeForce GTX 570, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CQ60-X0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Hart OT?


----------



## GoldenMic (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Das ganze Thema ist mittlerweile Offtopic. Da ist es wohl nicht so schlimm wenn ich kurz ne Beratung mache..


----------



## matty2580 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Offtopic, weil der BD "nächste" Woche doch nicht kommt, oder wie meinst Du dass?


----------



## Psycho1996 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

@matty: So wird ers meinen^^ Die "nächste" Woche die gemeint war sit vorbei, der Thread kann quasi zu gemacht werden, es gibt einen Bulldozer (K15) Sammelthread im Forum...


----------



## matty2580 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



			
				Krautmaster - ComputerBase schrieb:
			
		

> meine Quellen sagen, dass die Tester am 1.10. die Samples bekommen und am 8.10. der NDA fällt
> Die Microcodes für die Retail Bulldozer sollen noch nicht verteilt  worden sein, heißt die aktuellen BIOS Versionen erlauben noch keinen  Betrieb der Retails.


Krautmaster ist recht vertrauenswürdig.
Wenn der NDA wirklich am 08.10.11 endet, sollten wir auf "echte" News zum BD nicht mehr sehr lange warten müssen.


----------



## GoldenMic (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Offtopic, weil der BD "nächste" Woche doch nicht kommt, oder wie meinst Du dass?



Nächste Woche ist zwar ein weiter Begriff, war aber zu Threadstart letzte Woche rum.




matty2580 schrieb:


> Krautmaster ist recht vertrauenswürdig.
> Wenn der NDA wirklich am 08.10.11 endet, sollten wir auf "echte" News zum BD nicht mehr sehr lange warten müssen.



Breite Verfügbarkeit?


----------



## matty2580 (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Bis der NDA endet, sind noch 4 Wochen Zeit.
Aber die 4 Wochen werden schnell herumgehen.
Ich selbst bin als fast 20-jähriger AMD-Fan schwer enttäuscht über AMDs PR, über den BD.
Im April hatte ich mir eine einfache X2 255 CPU für mein Extreme 4 gekauft, und wollte im Juni/Juli auf BD wechseln.
Da es nun aber bis Oktober/Dezember bis zum BD-Release dauert, habe ich mir im Juli einen 955-er gekauft.
Der wird bis Mitte nächsten Jahres reichen müssen.
Für die erste Generation des BD hat AMD mich als potentiellen Kunden verloren.
Und Mitte nächsten Jahres werde ich die aktuellen CPUs von Intel und AMD vergleichen.
Wenn Intel AMD dann immer noch eine Generation voraus ist, werde ich nach langer Zeit zu Intel wechseln.
Schade AMD......, aber irgendwann muss mal Schluss sein.


----------



## axxo (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Gibts denn überhaupt noch irgendwelche Leute, die sich wirklich dafür interessieren wann diese Krücke auf den Markt kommt  ?


----------



## GoldenMic (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Mh, schon.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ullodozer-ivy-bridge-bulldozer-2-haswell.html


----------



## DarkMo (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

denk mal viele brauchen jetz einfach nich unbedingt ein system und können warten. bis auf die graka reicht mir mein rechner an sich auch ^^ und bisher sinds halt im grunde genommen doch nur gerüchte. wenn auch recht glaubwürdig. da werden viele sicher halt einfach neugierig sein. und ob bd nu besser oder schlechter wird wie die sandies... nen erwartungsfail wäre es beim schlechter allemal, aber nen produktfail? wenn der preis stimmt, isses ja wurscht ^^ ich hab auch böse auf die 6000er von amd geschimpft, weil son riesen terz drum gemacht wurde un am ende wars nich mehr wie sonst auch geworden (generierte erwartung nicht erfüllt). aber dennoch gefällt mir die 6950 sehr gut (preis zu der leistung gefallen mir). is halt fraglich, ob nen guter preis entsprechend der leistung bei bd drin is. ham ja scho genug gesagt, das der chip sehr groß is un da billig = verlustgeschäft bedeuten könnt.

naja, ich warte aufn bully und den bully 2 und... einfach nur um zu sehen, was es denn nu wird *g*


----------



## MfDoom (12. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Jo ich habe gerade Zeit und Lust und vor allem Mon€y um mir einen Rechner zu bauen. Also schaue ich mir den Bulldozer noch an und entscheide mich dann für Sandy oder Bulldozer. Aber einen oder zwei Monate kann ich noch warten. Er muß halt fit für Bf3 sein, der rest läuft alles mal mehr, mal weniger gut auch noch mit meiner 4870. Deus Ex ruckelt wie Sau  
Als ich mir meinen momentanen Rechner baute habe ich groß rumgetönt daß mein nächster ein 8-Kerner wird, das muß ich einhalten


----------



## Eifelaner (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Jo ich habe gerade Zeit und Lust und vor allem Mon€y um mir einen Rechner zu bauen. Also schaue ich mir den Bulldozer noch an und entscheide mich dann für Sandy oder Bulldozer. Aber einen oder zwei Monate kann ich noch warten. Er muß halt fit für Bf3 sein...


 
So isses


----------



## Someguy123 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Jo ich habe gerade Zeit und Lust und vor allem Mon€y um mir einen Rechner zu bauen. Also schaue ich mir den Bulldozer noch an und entscheide mich dann für Sandy oder Bulldozer. Aber einen oder zwei Monate kann ich noch warten. Er muß halt fit für Bf3 sein, der rest läuft alles mal mehr, mal weniger gut auch noch mit meiner 4870. Deus Ex ruckelt wie Sau
> Als ich mir meinen momentanen Rechner baute habe ich groß rumgetönt daß mein nächster ein 8-Kerner wird, das muß ich einhalten


 
Dann nimm doch einen hyperthreaded i7. Mein Kumpel meint auch, sein Mobile-HT-i7 wäre besser als mein 2500k


----------



## DarkMo (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

zumals ja nich wirklich ein 8kerner is. 8moduler halt ^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Overclocking-Weltrekord mit Bulldozer FX: 8.429 MHz von AMD erreicht, Intel geschlagen - cpu, amd, weltrekord, bulldozer


----------



## pibels94 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Overclocking-Weltrekord mit Bulldozer FX: 8.429 MHz von AMD erreicht, Intel geschlagen - cpu, amd, weltrekord, bulldozer



auch eben die offizielle meldung von AMD gelesen, starke leistung


----------



## Cleriker (13. September 2011)

Ja, nette news. Ich glaub weiter an den Bulldozer


----------



## McClaine (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

supa, aber kein Weltrekord unter unglaublichen Bedingungen garantiert das der Bulli, unter normalen Bedingungen besser geht als ein Sandy oder gar schlechter


----------



## Cleriker (13. September 2011)

Schon, aber Mark hat verlauten lassen dass Bulldozer unter Luft die 5Ghz schaffen soll. Das garantiert schon deutlich mehr


----------



## Someguy123 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Schon, aber Mark hat verlauten lassen dass Bulldozer unter Luft die 5Ghz schaffen soll. Das garantiert schon deutlich mehr


 
Ich schaff unter Luft mit meinem SB auch locker 5GHz, stellt sich halt dann die Frage unter welcher Voltages/Temps.

Nichtsdestotrotz hoffe ich, dass der Bulli auftrumpft, denn nichts kurbelt den Markt besser an als Konkurrenz


----------



## turbosnake (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Das heißt man kann die Bulldozer noch  weit übertakten. Er läuft also nicht an seinem Maximum.

Freut mich für AMD, das sie den Weltrekord haben.


----------



## jensi251 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Hoffentlich behalten sie den Rekord auch einige Zeit lang.


----------



## spionkaese (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Ich würde sagen, bis Ivy Bridge rauskommt.


----------



## Someguy123 (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*



spionkaese schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, bis Ivy Bridge rauskommt.


 
Glaub ich eher nicht. Ivy wird nicht dazu da sein, megahohe Taktraten zu erzielen, die holen sich die Performance woanders 

Die bisherigen OC-Rekorde wurden auch allesamt mit Pentiums/Celerons durchgeführt (also die 8GHz+ zumindest)


----------



## axxo (13. September 2011)

*AW: [Update] Bulldozer kommt ab der nächsten Woche*

Für OC scheinen die BDs aber recht gut zu taugen:

Neuer Rekord: AMDs Bulldozer erreicht mit flüssigem Helium 8,429 GHz - Golem.de

8,4Ghz mit einem Bulldozer...


----------



## Cleriker (13. September 2011)

Zu spät, oder warum glaubst du wird hier übers benchen und Rekorde gestritten?


----------

